# Fallen Comrades Allied Forces



## Big Bad John




----------



## big bad john

Firefighter Dies During Rescue Attempt in Iraq
Air Force News
February 14, 2005 

DYESS AIR FORCE BASE, Texas - A firefighter from here was killed Feb. 13 while on a rescue mission in Iraq.

Staff Sgt. Ray Rangel, 29, died while attempting to rescue two Soldiers trapped in a Humvee that overturned in a canal. He was deployed to an Air Force unit operating out of Balad Air Base, Iraq. 

He was permanently assigned to the 7th Civil Engineer Squadron and was a native of San Antonio. He arrived here in September 2002 and had been on active duty since September 1994.

"All of Team Dyess mourns the loss of one of our own. Sergeant Rangel died courageously attempting to rescue others. While we grieve for him and his family, we are at the same time filled with pride and gratitude for his heroism. He will be missed, but others will honor his sacrifice by carrying on the fight with the same courage he displayed," said Col. Garrett Harencak, 7th Bomb Wing commander.


----------



## big bad john

An RAF C-130K Hercules crashed 30 kilometres north-west of Baghdad on 30 January 2005 at approximately 1635 local time. The aircraft was on a flight between Baghdad International Airport and Balad airbase. Ten UK Service personnel are missing believed killed; nine from the Royal Air Force and one from the Army. Their repatriation to RAF Lyneham commenced on the afternoon of 7 February, being flown out from Basrah with full honours.


Squadron Leader Patrick Marshall, Headquarters Strike Command 

It is with very deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Squadron Leader Patrick Brian Marshall, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 39 and divorced, he was a staff officer serving with Headquarters Strike Command, High Wycombe, and was on temporary detachment to Iraq as a liaison officer.

Patrick joined the Royal Air Force in June 1990 as a pilot, serving 11 operational tours on the Tornado GR. He was awarded a General Service Medal for Air operations in Iraq, an Operational Service Medal for Operation Telic and the NATO Medal for operations in the former Yugoslavia. His last job was as a Staff Officer at Headquarters Strike Command, Royal Air Force High Wycombe, where he was part of a team responsible for coordinating Royal Air Force support operations. 

Although he thoroughly enjoyed his staff tours, he was eagerly looking forward to returning to his greatest passion: flying. He was a highly regarded and talented operational pilot. During his time at Royal Air Force High Wycombe he lived in the local area and had recently announced that he was engaged to be married. Patrick was a well liked and spirited officer with many friends throughout the headquarters and the wider military community. He will be sorely missed by all those that knew him. 

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Flight Lieutenant David Stead, 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham

It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Flight Lieutenant David Kevin Stead, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 35 and married, he was a pilot serving with 47 Squadron based at RAF Lyneham.

David 'Steady' Stead (pronounced "Sted", not "Steed") was born on 15 October 1969 and brought up in West Yorkshire. In his youth he was a keen fell runner. After a short spell with a quantity surveying practice, he was commissioned as an RAF Officer on 2 August 1990 and was posted to RAF Linton-on-Ouse where he commenced flying training. He was awarded his pilot's wings in 1993 and joined the Hercules fleet in 1995.

He completed his co-pilot's tour on 47 Sqn and rejoined the Sqn as a captain on 18 Dec 1999. He amassed some 4100 hours in the air, with 3800 on the Hercules, and was recognised as being one of the most capable captains within the Hercules fleet. It is often said by his fellow aviators that he was, â Å“Steady by name and steady by natureâ ?.

Steady had been involved in operations around the globe with the Hercules fleet in Afghanistan and Iraq. Crews always showed a depth of trust and confidence in his captaincy that motivated them to give their all. This ability was never better demonstrated that during the evacuation of a number of seriously injured combat casualties, including children, in Afghanistan. This mission was conducted in appalling flying conditions where no other fixed wing aircraft would fly. On this occasion his exceptional skill, judgement and physical bravery was directly responsible for saving lives.

He was a typically straight-talking Yorkshireman with a devilish sense of humour and a fine wit, who always insisted on his cup of Yorkshire tea to start the day. Married to Michelle, who he met at a wedding, he was delighted to discover that she was a local Yorkshire lass. They have two daughters, Holly and Amelia. Steady was a wonderful father, husband and aviator and he will be missed by all.


The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.


Flight Lieutenant Andrew Smith, 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham 

It is with very deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Flight Lieutenant Andrew Paul Smith, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. A pilot serving with 47 Squadron, based at RAF Lyneham, he was a single man aged 25.

Andrew 'Smudge' Smith was born on 1 July 1979 in Doncaster and educated at Matthew Humberstone School, Cleethorpes. Andrew then read Environmental Management at Lancaster University, where he gained a BSc (Hons). He joined Liverpool University Air Squadron at RAF Woodvale on 6 December 1997, where he commenced his elementary flying training. He was commissioned as an RAF Officer on 6 August 2000 and was posted to RAF Linton-on-Ouse where he continued his flying training. He was awarded his pilot's wings in 2002 and joined the Hercules fleet on 29 August 2003.

Smudge was posted to LXX Sqn on 15 January 2004 as a squadron co-pilot, then to 47 Sqn on 15 November 2004. He had 685 flying hours, 105 of which were on the Hercules.

Although Smudger was in the advent of his flying career, he brought a great deal of enthusiasm and humour to the crews he flew with. Smudge was on his first operational detachment; however, he had recently given one of the best ever performances on the tactical air transport course. 

When he wasn't flying Smudger could be found either riding, polishing or talking about one of his performance motorbikes. He was a keen Valentino Rossi fan and was often seen trying to emulate his hero on track race days. He was an active Officers' Mess member who keenly supported all social functions and his colourful character was reflected in his array of fancy dress costumes. Popular amongst his peers, his one-liners and witty comebacks will be sorely missed by all. 

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time

Flight Lieutenant Paul Pardoel, 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham 

It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Flight Lieutenant Paul Martin Pardoel, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. An Australian, aged 35 and married, he was a navigator with 47 Squadron at RAF Lyneham.

Paul 'Pards' 'Paulie' Pardoel was born in Melbourne, Australia on 15 June 1969 and spent his youth growing up in the Australian city of Ballarat. He joined the Australian Defence Force Academy in Canberra in 1988 and graduated three years later with a Bachelor of Science Degree. He completed Navigator training with the Royal Australian Air Force the following year and was posted to 36 Squadron flying Hercules aircraft in Richmond, outside Sydney. He served with distinction, flying operational aircraft around the world for seven years. In 1999 he moved to Sale in Victoria where he instructed at the School of Air Navigation, training future navigators for the Australian and New Zealand Defence Forces. In this role Pards was renowned as an exceptional instructor for his ability to impart knowledge whilst maintaining a relaxed environment for his students.

After 14 enjoyable and rewarding years with the Royal Australian Air Force Pards was ready for a new challenge. He transferred to the Royal Air Force in 2002, and was posted to 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham, again flying C-130 Hercules aircraft. He was a valuable member of the Squadron who served in all aspects of squadron operations, including active duty in both Afghanistan and Iraq. For these operations he was awarded Operational Service medals. Renowned amongst his friends and colleagues as an unflappable individual, Paul could never be fazed. He enjoyed the banter of being the only Australian in the Squadron, and remained a good sport, despite a Rugby World Cup final loss.

All of this was secondary to Paul's first passion, his family. He met his wife and soul mate Kellie at an RAAF Summer Ball and they married in November 1995. Their first daughter Jordie was born two years later, and Jackson followed in 1999. Little India joined the family almost a year after moving to the UK. With their warmth and good humour, Paul and Kellie always settled easily into any new environment. RAF Lyneham was no exception, where the Pardoels lived in joy and happy chaos.

Paul's love and dedication to his family was obvious to all who were fortunate enough to know them. He had the relaxed easy grace of someone who knew what was important in life, and what wasn't worth worrying about. There is no doubt that Kellie and their children were the centre of his world. Between them, Paul and Kellie created a wonderful family. Pards' philosophy for life was reflected in his approach to fatherhood, where he was very much a 'hands on' and active Dad. His endless patience and gentle encouragement was a direct result of the pure joy he got from Jordie, Jackson and India.

He was a gentleman and a proud Australian. The impact of his sad and terrible loss has devastated a close and loving family. His loss has affected all who knew him. "We will always miss his smile."

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Master Engineer Gary Nicholson, 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham 

It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Master Engineer Gary Nicholson, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 42 and divorced, he was an Air Engineer serving with 47 Squadron at RAF Lyneham.

Gary Nicholson 'Gary Nic' was born in Hull on 12 March 1962. He joined the RAF on 13 April 1982 and undertook training as an Air Engineer at RAF Finningley on 15 September 1982. He was awarded his Air Engineer brevet on 15 August 1983 and was posted to RAF Lyneham to join the Hercules fleet.

Gary started his long and distinguished career on the Hercules on 47 Sqn on 14 April 1984. He was then posted to 24 Sqn in July 1987 followed by a return to 47 Sqn on 2 July 1990. Gary then became an instructor in the simulator on 12 October 1994 and again returned to 47 Sqn for the third time in September 2002. During his flying career Gary amassed a total of 6400 hours, the vast majority of which was on the Hercules

Gary Nic saw action in many theatres over his 23 years of service. He has a campaign medal and a General Service Medal for Operation Granby (Iraq 1991), NATO and UN Service medals for the Balkans 1993 and 1994 and an Operational Service Medal for the recent operations in Iraq. 

Gary Nic was known and loved by all who worked with him. It has been commented once or twice in the past that you could hear him before you could see him; seeing him was not a problem either as he was a giant of a man, with a giant heart and ebullient nature. Indeed, Gary was the embodiment of a Master Air Engineer and in the finest traditions of the service, always put the interests of his subordinates before himself. Gary leaves behind two sons who he loved and nurtured with a tenderness rarely seen. He will be sorely missed. 

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Chief Technician Richard Brown, RAF Lyneham

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Chief Technician Richard Antony Brown, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. An avionics specialist, aged 40 and divorced, he served with the Engineering Wing at RAF Lyneham, the home-base for all RAF Hercules.

Richard Brown joined the Royal Air Force in 1983, and has served two tours of duty at RAF Lyneham, beginning his second tour in 1998. Richie, as everyone called him, was a keen and active sportsman who was always extremely enthusiastic and committed in everything he did. He was totally dedicated and professional in his approach to all his duties, and was always willing and eager to help others. Indeed, he worked ceaselessly for charity and in 1998 was awarded an 11 Group Commendation for his charity work during his time at RAF Kinloss. He was highly thought of and will be sadly missed by all those who served alongside him, particularly the small section of engineers who worked closely with him.

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Flight Sergeant Mark Gibson, 47 Squadron, RAF Lyneham 

It is with very deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Flight Sergeant Mark Gibson, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. An Air Load Master, aged 34 and married, he served with 47 Squadron based at RAF Lyneham.

Mark 'Gibbo' Gibson was born on 19 March 1970 in York. He joined the RAF aged 17 on 6 October 1987 and undertook training as an Air Loadmaster on 15 April 1988. He was awarded his Air Loadmaster brevet on 3 February 1989, and was posted directly to RAF Lyneham to join the Hercules fleet.

Gibbo started his career on the Hercules with 24 Sqn in July 1989. An early above-average flying category saw him posted to an instructor's tour with 57 Sqn in May 1993, then to 47 Sqn in Jan 1996. Mark accrued more than 7300 flying hours, the vast majority of which were on the Hercules. Gibbo saw action in many theatres and was awarded Operational Service Medals for Sierra Leone, Afghanistan and Iraq.

Throughout his career, Mark managed to combine his intelligent, hard working approach to professional matters with an ebullient enthusiasm that made him a pleasure to work with. As an instructor, his depth of knowledge and ability to relate to all made him a natural. After becoming qualified in the tactical C-130 roles he was rapidly assessed as being the best all-round operator in his section. Later, not one to rest on his laurels, he produced an ad-hoc new loading scheme which directly led to the success of a major operation during the Afghanistan conflict.

Gibbo was known and loved by all who worked with him and he was known to be a bandit on the golf course, regularly playing 10 below his handicap. He was requested by name by those he worked with and was renowned for his entertainments, such as the music he played to parachutists as they jumped out. In short he was one of life's entertainers, a true character a real giver - never a taker.

Mark married the love of his life, Sheila on 24 October 1992. Their daughter Poppy was born on 28 November 1997 and he took great delight that she had already started her golf lessons. Mark was a great husband and father and he will be sorely missed.

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Sergeant Robert O'Connor, RAF Lyneham 

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Sergeant Robert Michael O'Connor, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 38 and single, he was an Engineering Technician serving with the Engineering Wing at RAF Lyneham, the home-base for all RAF Hercules.

Bob O'Connor joined the Royal Air Force as an Apprentice in October 1985. On completion of his apprenticeship, he was posted to RAF Lyneham, where he spent the vast majority of his Service career, excepting a short tour at nearby RAF Brize Norton. He was held in the highest esteem and regard by his work colleagues and superiors for his knowledge, dedication and professionalism. During his tours, he was an active sportsman and a keen participant in all aspects of the fabric of station life. He will be sadly missed by his loved ones, colleagues and friends, particularly the small section of engineers who worked closely with him. All our thoughts are with his family and loved ones at the time.

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time.

Corporal David Williams, RAF Lyneham

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm that Corporal David Edward Williams, Royal Air Force, is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 37, he was a Survival Equipment Fitter serving with the Engineering Wing at RAF Lyneham, the home-base for all RAF Hercules.

Married with 3 young children, Dave Williams was a devoted husband and proud father. Colleagues remember him as a happy-go-lucky character, with a mischievous personality and a dry sense of humour; forever joking, making light of any conditions in any location. A member of the Royal Air Force for 17 years, he had amassed a wealth of knowledge and was a totally dedicated individual who epitomised professionalism.

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time

Acting Lance Corporal Steven Jones, Royal Signals 

It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Acting Lance Corporal Steven Jones is missing believed killed following the loss of an RAF C-130K Hercules aircraft over Iraq on 30 January 2005. Aged 25 and single, he served with the Royal Signals and came from Fareham.

Steven's family have issued the following statement:

"Steve worked hard, played hard and lived life to the max whether it be skydiving or bungee jumping. Words will never be able to express the loss that we feel today. He was always adventurous, fun loving and had a wicked sense of humour. Steve will forever be in the hearts of those that knew him best. The family would like to request that they and his friends are allowed to grieve together in peace."


The family have specifically requested that the media do not approach them.

Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## big bad john

At 1830 local on 8 November 2004, a Warrior armoured vehicle from the Black Watch Battle Group was hit by a roadside bomb north of Camp Dogwood. The Warrior left the road, its wheels destroyed on one side, and one soldier was killed and two others injured - neither seriously. The injured men were taken by a US helicopter medevac team to a military hospital in Baghdad; and the damaged Warrior was subsequently recovered to Camp Dogwood. 

Private Pita Tukutukuwaqa, The Black Watch 

It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Private Pita Tukutukuwaqa of the 1st Battalion The Black Watch died on 8 November 2004 when his Warrior armoured vehicle was hit by a roadside improvised explosive device. Aged 27, he was married and came from Fiji.

Lieutenant Colonel James Cowan, commanding the 1st Battalion The Black Watch, said on 9 November:

â Å“It is with regret that I inform you of the death of one of our soldiers last night. Private Tukutukuwaqa was driving his Warrior armoured vehicle when the device exploded, killing him instantly. Private Tukutukuwaqa was 27 and joined the Black Watch in March 2001. He served with the Battalion in Kosovo and in Iraq last year. He was a trained sniper and an outstanding sportsman. 

"He will be dearly missed by his regiment and his friends

"Private Tukutukuwaqa was married and his wife has been notified of the incident.The Black Watch Battlegroup is developing it's tactics to counter this sort of attack and has been supported by specialist equipment to assist these tacticsâ ?.


Our thoughts are with his family at this very difficult time.


----------



## big bad john

Three British soldiers were killed, and others injured, in a suicide car-bomb attack on a vehicle check-point within the Black Watch area of operations on 4 November 2004. An Iraqi interpreter was also killed, and eight soldiers were wounded.

Sergeant Stuart Gray, The Black Watch
Private Paul Lowe, The Black Watch 
Private Scott McArdle, The Black Watch  
Lieutenant-Colonel James Cowan, commanding the 1st Battalion The Black Watch, said at Camp Dogwood on 5 November:

"It is my sad duty to report the death of three of my soldiers. At 1300 on 4 November, a patrol from D Company, the 1st Battalion The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) was conducting a Vehicle Check Point in an area east of the Euphrates. At this time, a suicide bomber drove his vehicle at the soldiers, detonating the device. The troops then came under sustained mortar fire. Three soldiers and one civilian interpreter were killed, and eight soldiers wounded. Sergeant Stuart Gray, Private Paul Lowe, and Private Scott McArdle were all killed instantly, as was the patrol's interpreter, whose name cannot be released for security reasons.

"For a close-knit family such as the Black Watch, this is indeed a painful blow. All three of the soldiers were our friends, but as we mourn their deaths, so we remember their lives and give thanks to their contribution to the life of our Regiment. The interpreter had been with the Black Watch since our arrival in Iraq, and had become a friend to the soldiers. He had volunteered to come north with us, and had delayed his wedding, which was to have taken place on the day of his death. Stuart Gray was a Sergeant of great experience in the Mortar Platoon; Paul Lowe was a talented drummer in the Pipes and Drums; and Scott McArdle was a rifleman in the elite Reconnaissance Platoon. We will miss them as brothers-in-arms, and extend our sympathy and love to their families. The whole of the Black Watch is saddened by this loss. But while we fell this blow most keenly, we will not be deterred from seeing our task through to a successful conclusion." 

Major Lindsay MacDuff, the Officer Commanding the Battalion's Rear Party at Warminster, said on 5 November:

"The Black Watch has always been a close-knit family, and the news that three of our soldiers were tragically killed while serving in Iraq is keenly felt by all ranks and their families. All are left saddened by the news that we have lost three friends.

"The men of the Black Watch are determined to continue with their operational tasks in Iraq. In the words from a key passage of the Regimental Collect, "We of the Black Watch will stand fast in the faith and be strong" at this time, both here with the families, and with the men on operations.

"The Army and the Black Watch have a robust and coordinated welfare structure that is designed to meet the needs of those affected by the incident yesterday. We would ask the media to keep their distance and give us a chance to grieve and come to terms with our loss at what is a difficult time."

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Sergeant Stuart Robert Tennant Gray of the 1st Battalion The Black Watch was killed by a suicide car-bomb attack on a vehicle check-point in Iraq on 4 November 2004. Aged 31, he was married with two children, and came from Dunfermline, Fife. Sergeant Gray had served twelve years in the Army. He was educated at Pitcorthie Primary School and Woodmill High School.

The following statement was issued by the family on behalf of Mrs Mary Gray, Sergeant Gray's mother:

"She is obviously deeply shocked by the news of the death of her son, yet that sadness is tinged with her pride in a much loved son who was a member of his local Regiment. He was an experienced and professional soldier, a loving husband, father, son and brother, and a proud member of the Black Watch. Her thoughts are also with the families of Privates Lowe and McArdle, and the other Black Watch soldiers injured in the same incident; as well as her daughter-in-law, Wendy, her family, and two gorgeous grand-children: Kirstin aged twelve, and Darren, ten."

The media are requested to respect his family's privacy at this very difficult time

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Private Paul Aitken Lowe of the 1st Battalion The Black Watch was killed by a suicide car-bomb attack on a vehicle check-point in Iraq on 4 November 2004. Aged 19, he was single and came from Fife. He had been in the Army three years.

Private Paul Lowe was a keen and admirable young soldier who had wanted to join The Black Watch from the age of seven years. A very able and talented drummer while still at school, at Kelty in Fife, he continued his interest throughout his year-long training at the Army Apprentice College in Yorkshire and subsequent training at Catterick. He was a popular, lively young man at home and in the Battalion, having joined The Black Watch in November 2002, aged 17 years, in Germany. He deployed with his Battalion to Kuwait in 2003 and subsequently fought in the period of active combat operations in Iraq War in the spring.

In July 2003 he returned to Germany with the Battalion, and thereafter to Warminster in February 2004, having gained an instructor qualification in his drumming in the meantime. He again deployed to Iraq with his Battalion in July 2004, with his fellow pipers and drummers in their war-fighting role.

Having been passed the news of his death his brother Craig (18) also serving in The Black Watch but home in Scotland attending a training course said:

"My family and all of Paul's friends were shocked and saddened to hear of his death while serving his country with the 1st Battalion The Black Watch in Iraq. It is a sad time for us all and at this time words cannot express the depth of grief that my mother Helen, brothers Stuart (16), Shaun (13), Jordan (10) and myself feel."

A close friend of the family said: 

"His mother, Mrs Helen Lowe was bitterly struck by the untimely death of her son, of whom she and her brothers were immensely proud. Mrs Lowe and the boys have been supported superbly in their time of grief and by the close support of their friends, family and neighbours despite the intrusion of the media into their sadness".

Craig added: 

"On behalf of the whole family I would be grateful to the media to now leave us alone to grieve and mourn in peace during this very sad time."

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Private Scott William McArdle of the 1st Battalion The Black Watch was killed by a suicide car-bomb attack on a vehicle check-point in Iraq on 4 November 2004. Aged 22, he was single and came from Glenrothes. Scott McArdle had served in the Army six years.

The media are requested to respect his family's privacy at this very difficult time.


----------



## Tpr.Orange

thank you


----------



## big bad john

U.S. Soldier Killed In Western Iraq 
Associated Press 
February 16, 2005 

BAGHDAD, Iraq - A U.S. soldier was killed in action in western Iraq, the U.S. military said Wednesday. 

The soldier assigned to the 1st Marine Expeditionary Force was killed Tuesday "while conducting security and stability operations" in volatile Anbar province, the military said in a statement. 

No other details were available. The deceased soldier's name was withheld as is customary in the military, pending notification of next of kin. 

Anbar is a vast territory west of Baghdad where insurgents have been active and includes the cities of Fallujah, Ramadi and Qaim on the border with Syria. 

As of Tuesday, at least 1,464 members of the U.S. military have died since the beginning of the Iraq war in March 2003, according to an Associated Press count. At least 1,114 died as a result of hostile action, according to the Defense Department. The figures include four military civilians.


----------



## tomahawk6

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3355961.stm

The story is about the deaths of two Thai NCO's while guarding their base at Camp Lima in Iraq. It doesnt really relate the true character of these men. They were on guard outside their main gate when they saw a vehicle approaching at a high rate of speed. The NCO's stood their ground and opened fire with their rifles. This forced the driver to detonate his explosives early before he could drive into Lima saving many lives. The Thai government had turned down the request by the Thai commander for .50 MG's. Afterwards the Polish division commander made sure the Thai's got some heavy weapons to improve camp security. The courage to stand their ground is what soldiering is all about. Leadership by example.


----------



## big bad john

Humvee Tragedy Forges Brotherhood of Soldiers
Iraqis Persevere to Recover Dead Americans

By Steve Fainaru
Washington Post Foreign Service
Tuesday, February 22, 2005; Page A01 

BALAD, Iraq -- When the Iraqi troops arrived that morning, three American servicemen lay dead at the bottom of the Isaki Canal. 

The body of a fourth, Sgt. Rene Knox Jr., 22, had been recovered from a submerged Humvee. Patrolling without headlights around 4:30 a.m., Knox had overshot a right turn. His vehicle tumbled down a concrete embankment and settled upside down in the frigid water. 

During the harrowing day-long mission to recover the bodies of the Humvee's three occupants on Feb. 13, an Air Force firefighter also drowned. Five U.S. soldiers were treated for hypothermia. For five hours, three Navy SEAL divers searched the canal before their tanks ran out of oxygen. 

What happened then, however, has transformed the relationship between the Iraqi soldiers and the skeptical Americans who train them. Using a tool they welded themselves that day at a cost of about $40, the Iraqis dredged the canal through the cold afternoon until the tan boot of Spec. Dakotah Gooding, 21, of Des Moines, appeared at the surface. The Iraqis then jumped into the water to pull him out, and went back again and again until they had recovered the last American. Then they stood atop the canal, shivering in the dark. 

"When I saw those Iraqis in the water, fighting to save their American brothers, I saw a glimpse of the future of this country," said Col. Mark McKnight, commander of the 1st Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division, which had overall responsibility for the unit in the accident, his eyes tearing. 

The dramatic events offer a counterpoint to the prevailing wisdom about the nascent Iraqi security forces -- the key to the Bush administration's strategy to withdraw U.S. troops from Iraq. U.S. commanders have said repeatedly that when the Iraqi troops are ready to stand and fight, American forces will pull out. 

To date, the reputation of the Iraqis among American soldiers has been one of sloppiness, disloyalty and cowardice, even though thousands of Iraqi soldiers, policemen and recruits have been killed by insurgents. 

Many U.S. soldiers say they fear even standing near the Iraqis because of their propensity to fire their weapons randomly. At Camp Paliwoda in Balad, where Americans from the 5th Battalion, 7th Cavalry Regiment are training a new Iraqi army battalion, the soldiers work at adjacent bases but are separated by a locked gate, razor wire and a 50-foot-tall chain-link fence. 

Pfc. Russell Nahvi, 23, of Arlington, Tex., a medic whose platoon was involved in the accident, said he arrived in Iraq this month with preconceptions about the Iraqi forces. "You always heard never to trust them, to never turn your back on them," he said. 

The actions of the Iraqis that Sunday "changed my mind for how I felt about these guys," he said. "I have a totally different perspective now. They were just so into it. They were crying for us. They were saying we were their brothers, too." 

A Missing Vehicle 

The tragedy on Feb. 13 began when 11 soldiers from the 3rd Platoon, Charlie Company, of the 5th Battalion, 7th Cavalry Regiment, set out from Camp Paliwoda, 50 miles north of Baghdad, under a moonless sky around 3 a.m. Their four Humvees headed toward Balad's western outskirts, from where the Americans believed insurgents had fired rockets at the base. This account of what happened and what was said is based on interviews with the eight surviving members of the platoon, members of the Iraqi battalion and senior officers with the 5th Battalion, 7th Cavalry. 

The platoon leader, Lt. Lamarius Workman, 30, of Brunswick, Ga., rode in the lead Humvee, code-named Blue 1. Behind him in Blue 2 were Knox, from New Orleans; Gooding, who manned the gunner's hatch; and Sgt. Chad Lake, 26, of Ocala, Fla., in the right passenger seat. 

The convoy stopped at an intersection along a dirt road. Workman warned the platoon about the canal on the other side. He told the drivers to dim their headlights after making the turn and switch to night-vision goggles for stealth. But after Workman made the turn, he ordered the vehicles to turn around because he saw no visible escape routes in case of an ambush. 

When the vehicles turned back, the second Humvee was missing. 

continued here  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A42460-2005Feb21_2.html


----------



## big bad john

Major Vanessa Lloyd-Davies
(Filed: 24/02/2005)

Major Vanessa Lloyd-Davies, who has died aged 44, was the first female medical officer to the Household Cavalry, and was awarded a military MBE in 1993 for her work in Bosnia, where she attended badly wounded children under mortar fire.

  

As head of a UN medical team, she was unfazed when her vehicle was blown up by a landmine as she escorted a hole-in-the-heart baby through "sniper's alley" to Gorazde airport. 

On being interviewed afterwards, Vanessa Lloyd-Davies shrugged off the dangers, saying that she had been too busy to hear a bomb go off near the aircraft waiting to take the child to Slovenia, and that she had faced risks before while riding hard with the Quorn Hunt in Leicestershire.

On another occasion, she tended the BBC correspondent Martin Bell at the British field hospital at Zagreb where he was hit by mortar fragments. When the the UN Protection Force was forced out of Sarajevo by bombing she returned a month later so that her team provided the only medical back-up until a French hospital arrived. 

Douglas Hurd, who visited Bosnia as Foreign Secretary, wrote about how safe he felt in her care, while Lt-Gen Sir Hew Pike told her: "Your courageous performance and hard work are an inspiration to us all."

Susan Vanessa Lloyd-Davies was born on November 30 1960 into a medical family stretching back nine generations; her father is the urologist Wyndham Lloyd-Davies. She embarked on her lifelong enthusiasm for hunting at 13, encouraged by Reginald Paget, the patrician Labour MP who was Master of the Pytchley. 

Young Vanessa was educated at Benenden, and read Physiology at Lady Margaret Hall, Oxford, while becoming the first female master of the Oxford Drag Hounds. She then began full medical training at St Thomas's Hospital and joined the Royal Army Medical Corps in 1990. After serving in Germany, she was commissioned into the Household Cavalry as its first female medical officer since its foundation in 1652. Vanessa Lloyd-Davies returned to the Household Cavalry after her Bosnian tour, and ran trauma courses for the SAS, before leaving the Army to work as a GP in London. She later returned as a civilian to the congenial post of medical officer to the King's Troop, Royal Horse Artillery. Adjusting the uniform to suit the figure and requirements of a mounted female medical officer, she showed enthusiasm and sympathy for the sick but had a crisp line with malingerers. 

Vanessa Lloyd-Davies's return to civilian life enabled her to concentrate more on eventing, in particular riding her superb cross-country horse Don Giovanni II from pre-novice level up to the Badminton and Burghley three-day-events (she referred to the latter as the "Stamford Pony Club trials"). Lucinda Green commented in the Telegraph that her achievement was all the more remarkable for a rider in her forties, working as a doctor and competing against full-time professionals. In addition, she served as a course doctor at many horse trials.

Vanessa Lloyd-Davies married, in 1988, Andrew Jacks who also served in the Balkans during the civil war and was medical officer to the Coldstreams. They established a home with stables in Leicestershire near Market Harborough; but the marriage foundered, and they were divorced last month.

An inveterate chainsmoker, she had suffered from acute depression before her body was found on February 16.


----------



## big bad john

3 U.S. Troops Killed in Iraq
Military death toll nears 1,500. Large car bomb is reported in Hillah.
  

From Times Staff and Wire Reports


BAGHDAD â â€ The U.S. military on Sunday announced the deaths of three troops, pushing the death toll of American forces to nearly 1,500 since the Iraq war began in March 2003.

All three died Saturday; two were killed in an ambush in southeastern Baghdad and the third, a Marine, was killed in military operations in Babil province, south of the capital.

Early today, a large car bombing was reported in Hillah, also in Babil province. Witnesses said a bomber drove into a crowd of people applying for government jobs. Dozens of people were killed or hurt, witnesses said.

The blast followed a deadly Sunday across the country. Bomb attacks and ambushes killed nine people near the northern city of Mosul. Six bodies were found in and just south of Baghdad; one, a woman, had been decapitated and a note attached to her body said "spy."

In western Baghdad, two policemen died in an ambush.


----------



## big bad john

Air Vice-Marshal John Miller
(Filed: 02/03/2005)

Air Vice-Marshal John Miller, who has died aged 76, was head of the RAF's Administration Branch. 

  

Miller was called up in 1947 and elected to join the RAF. Within seven months he was accepted for a commission and decided to remain in the service at the end of his two-year conscription. 

In 1965 Miller was sent to command the RAF Support Unit at SHAEF, Fontainbleau. This posting was interrupted when General de Gaulle invited Nato to transferring its headquarters at short notice, and Miller faced the daunting task of moving the RAF Unit, including a hospital and a school, from the charms of Fontainbleau to a disused coal mine in Belgium.

After a period on the Directing Staff of the RAF Staff College and an appointment in the MoD, Miller became responsible for all administration affairs at RAF Halton, the home of the RAF's aircraft apprentice technical training school. After attending the Royal Defence College, he was appointed in 1976 as the Director of Personnel Management (Policy and Plans). On promotion to Air Vice-Marshal in January 1979, he was appointed Assistant Chief of the Defence Staff (Personnel and Logistics). His final appointment was also at the MoD, as Director of Personal Services (RAF). As the highest ranking officer of the RAF Administration Branch, he was head of the branch from 1979 to 1983. He retired from the RAF in 1983, having been appointed CB two years earlier. 

John Joseph Miller was born on April 27 1928 at Portsmouth, and attended the local grammar school in time for its wartime evacuation to Bournemouth. He left school aged 15 and became a bank clerk. 

Not long after joining the RAF, Miller enrolled as an external student at Gray's Inn and was called to the Bar in 1958. When he first checked the results, borrowing someone's copy, he failed to find his name. Hiding his disappointment, he waited until the next day when he discovered that his name was at the top of the page as one of two to have gained a distinction. After retiring from the RAF, Miller took up the post of Director General of the Institute of Personnel Management. 

It was something of a culture shock after so many years of military discipline, but he and the Institute adapted to each other's ways. By the time he left six years later, he had tripled the membership and rejuvenated the finances. He made great progress in establishing international links, and for a year he was President of the European Association of Personnel Management. 

Miller began a third career as Director of Studies at St George's House, Windsor Castle. He enjoyed the history, culture, and philosophical and theological debate. He was at Windsor Castle at the time of the great fire, and helped carry many of the treasures to safety. He organised a team of 20 people to roll up an enormous carpet and remove it, and he unhooked and carried outside one of the great paintings, which he subsequently always referred to as â Å“my Holbeinâ ?. 

Miller was a keen collector of antiquarian books. 

John Miller, who died on January 5, married Adele Colleypriest in 1950. She survives him with a son and two daughters.


----------



## big bad john

Maj-Gen 'Bala' Bredin
(Filed: 03/03/2005)

Major-General 'Bala' Bredin, who died yesterday aged 88, was awarded an MC and Bar when serving with the Royal Ulster Rifles in Palestine in 1938 and an immediate DSO in Italy in 1944; he won an immediate Bar to his DSO in 1945 and received another Bar when commanding the 2nd Battalion, the Parachute Regiment, on Cyprus in 1957; he was also twice mentioned in dispatches.

  

The son of a colonel in the Indian Army, Humphrey Edgar Nicholson Bredin was born at Peshawar on the Northwest Frontier on March 28 1916. After education at King's School, Canterbury, he went to Sandhurst and was commissioned into the Royal Ulster Rifles in 1936.

He was following in a long family tradition of military service, for his forebears had fought on both sides at Agincourt in 1415. Both his father and grandfather were in the Green Howards, and two of his uncles had served in the Royal Irish Regiment. While at Sandhurst, Bredin acquired the nickname "Bala", which was the name of a fort in Peshawar and also the name of a successful horse owned by the Aga Khan. On being posted with the Ulster Rifles to Palestine, he found himself quartered in an Arab village called "Bala".

Bredin received his first MC for a successful patrol attack against superior numbers, and was chosen for special night work by Captain Orde Wingate, later the creator of the Long Range Penetration Groups (Chindits) in Burma. The citation noted that "he had already proved adept at this work which is both arduous and dangerous".

While patrolling with a squad of soldiers and police supernumeraries on the night of June 11 1938, he saw a party of Arabs setting fire to the oil pipeline; he attacked them, promptly inflicting casualties and making arrests. Three weeks later he was leading five soldiers on patrol when they encountered a much larger gang astride the oil pipeline which he attacked and drove off, killing and wounding several.

In another action a few days later he engaged a large enemy party which he chased part of the way up Mount Tabor. In spite of being wounded, Bredin remained on duty till the end of the action.

During May 1940 Bredin was commanding a company of the RUR in the fighting retreat from Belgium. They marched from Louvain to Dunkirk, still carrying all their weapons, and fought off numerous German attacks on the way. They then boarded an Isle of Man channel steamer at Dunkirk and, just as Bredin slumped down to catch up with sleep, he saw a man in a white coat.

On discovering that he was a steward, Bredin inquired: "Any chance of a pint of beer?" "Yes, sir," replied the steward, "but I can't serve you till we are three miles out." The ship was rolling from side to side as bombs fell all around her. Eventually Bredin got his beer, just before landing in Kent. "I thought to myself," he said, "we can't lose the war with people like that about."

In 1944 Bredin was asked to command the 6th Battalion Royal Inniskilling Fusiliers in Italy; on May 15, he was given the task of leading 78 Division in the break through the Gustav Line, the German defences across the peninsular from the north of Naples and Termoli. "Throughout this operation he commanded his battalion with the utmost skill and inspired his men by his examples of personal gallantry under heavy fire. This difficult operation was entirely successful owing to his leadership," ran the citation.

Two days later Bredin was ordered to attack Piumarola, where German infantry and tanks had held up an advance all day. He planned the attack at short notice and was wounded on the start line; but despite his wounds he fought on with great gallantry until success was in sight, when he fainted from loss of blood and was evacuated. He was awarded an immediate DSO.

When Bredin had recovered from his wounds, he was appointed to command the 2nd Battalion, London Irish Rifles. Mounted in Kangaroos (armoured troop carriers) and affiliated to the 9th Lancers, it was then launched through the leading elements of the enemy positions in order to exploit their success.

On April 18, the battalion advanced 10,000 yards, capturing the bridges over the Fossa Sabbiosola and reaching the Scolo Bolognese. In this action enemy artillery was over-run, tanks and guns were destroyed or captured, and many prisoners were taken. Three days later the force advanced another 8,000 yards against stiff opposition, capturing more bridges and matériel.

Bredin's citation emphasised that in this fast-moving battle his grasp of a rapidly changing situation and rapid action were vital. His men had such confidence in his leadership that they cheerfully and enthusiastically embarked on tasks which would have appeared foolhardy under less inspiring command. Well aware of the horrors of the battlefield, Bredin held that preliminary discussion of expected casualties was a mistake, and that fear was best dispelled by treating war as a sort of game.

He never wore a steel helmet and was a conspicuous figure in his regimental feathered bonnet, and carrying a cane. A soldier who was constantly making jokes, he affirmed, was worth his weight in gold, for it took men's minds off the appalling scenes around them. Following the war, Bredin was once more engaged in anti-terrorist work in Palestine and, after a spell as an instructor at Sandhurst, was seconded to command the Eastern Arab Corps in the Sudan Defence Force from 1949 to 1953.

He was then appointed to command the 2nd Parachute Regiment at Suez and on Cyprus, where his leadership and planning in anti-terrorist work, mainly in the Troodos Hills, brought him a third DSO. His troops captured a large collection of automatic weapons, arms and explosives as well as important documents, and reduced four organised gangs to a number of leaderless individuals. On returning home, Bredin was characteristically outspoken about the men's deep frustation at the ceasefire.

After two years in the home posting Bredin was promoted to command 99 Gurkha Brigade Group in Malaya and Borneo. In 1962, he was appointed Chief of the British Commander-in-Chief's Mission to Soviet Forces in Germany (BRIXMIS) for two years. From 1965 to 1968 he commanded 42nd Division (TA) and from 1967 was GOC, Northwest District. He was appointed CB in 1969.

His final posting was as Director of Volunteers, Territorials and Cadets, Ministry of Defence, from 1968-71, during which time he was also the first Colonel Commandant of the newly formed King's Division. He was Colonel of the Royal Irish Rangers from 1979 to 1984.

In retirement he was Essex and Suffolk appeals secretary for the Cancer Research campaign, and enjoyed shooting, travelling, fishing, gardening and entertaining. A trenchant letter writer to The Daily Telegraph, he questioned cuts to the services in 1991, and protested at remarks about the cavalry by Field Marshal Lord Carver, saying that field marshals never retired because "they had to defeat the Queen's enemies in the murky future and to harass the politicians accordingly".

Despite his distinguished military career, in which he had been wounded with every regiment with which he had served, "Bala" Bredin stressed that he was not a warmonger, "I've seen too much of war to like it," he would say. But he felt that while there were ambitious, ruthless people of every nationality, war of some form or other was probably inevitable, and that Britain should be prepared for all possible contingencies and not count on "peace in our time".

He married first, in 1947 (dissolved 1961), Jacqueline Geare; they had a daughter. He married secondly, in 1965, Ann Hardie; they had two daughters.


----------



## big bad john

Vietnam Repatriates U.S. Soldier Remains 
Associated Press 
March 4, 2005 

HANOI, Vietnam - The suspected remains of an American soldier killed during the Vietnam War were flown home on Thursday, four decades after U.S. troops first landed in the country to fight. 

Under rainy skies, a U.S. military honor guard loaded a flag-draped aluminum coffin onto an Air Force C-130 at Danang International Airport, in central Vietnam, before it headed off to a forensics laboratory in Hawaii for further identification. 

"We want to continue the commitment" to account for all the missing in action from the war, said Lt. Col. Lentfort Mitchell, commander of the office for missing U.S. servicemen in Vietnam. 

In addition to the remains, two boxes of artifacts were also shipped back, he said. The remains were recovered during excavation efforts in central and southern Vietnam. 

Next week marks the 40th anniversary of U.S. troops landing in Danang on March 8, 1965, the official start of a decade-long war that ended in 1975. The war took the lives of 58,000 Americans and an estimated three million Vietnamese. 

Also Thursday, a U.S. military team of about 100 people flew into Danang as part of continuing U.S. efforts to locate about 1,800 soldiers still listed as missing. Since 1973, more than 700 sets of remains have been recovered and identified. 

This year marks the 30th anniversary of the end of the war in April 1975, with the fall of Saigon, the capital of the U.S.-backed South Vietnamese government, to communist forces.


----------



## big bad john

One of our Italian comrades was killed in a blue on blue, the story is below.

U.S. friendly fire kills one Italian


By Patrick Quinn
ASSOCIATED PRESS


BAGHDAD -- American troops fired on a car carrying Italian journalist Giuliana Sgrena as it took her to freedom yesterday after a month in captivity, killing the intelligence officer who helped negotiate her release and injuring the reporter. 
    Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi, an ally of the United States who has kept troops in Iraq despite public opposition at home, demanded an explanation from the U.S. ambassador, Mel Sembler. 
    "Given that the fire came from an American source, I called in the American ambassador," Mr. Berlusconi told reporters before the U.S. statement acknowledging that coalition forces shot at the vehicle. "I believe we must have an explanation for such a serious incident, for which someone must take the responsibility." 
  
    White House press secretary Scott McClellan said "details are still unclear" but "we regret the loss of life." 
    "We are coordinating closely with Italian authorities in Iraq to investigate the incident. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family of the Italian citizen," Mr. McClellan said. 
    The U.S. military said the car was speeding as it approached a coalition checkpoint in western Baghdad at 8:55 p.m. Soldiers shot into the engine block only after trying to warn the driver to stop by "hand and arm signals, flashing white lights, and firing warning shots." 
    The Americans said two persons were wounded, but Mr. Berlusconi said there were three -- Miss Sgrena and two intelligence officers. One of the officers was in serious condition with an apparent lung injury, according to the Apcom news agency in Italy. The U.S. military said Army medics treated a wounded man but that "he refused medical evacuation for further assistance." 
    Gabriele Polo, the editor of Miss Sgrena's newspaper, Il Manifesto, said the intelligence agent was killed when he threw himself over Miss Sgrena to protect her from U.S. fire, Apcom reported. 
    Mr. Berlusconi identified the dead intelligence officer as Nicola Calipari and said he had been at the forefront of negotiations with the kidnappers. The prime minister said Mr. Calipari had been involved in the release of Italian hostages in the past. 
    U.S. troops took Miss Sgrena to an American military hospital, where shrapnel was removed from her left shoulder, he said. 
    Miss Sgrena, 56, was abducted Feb. 4 by gunmen who blocked her car outside Baghdad University. Last month, she was shown in a video pleading for her life and demanding that all foreign troops -- including Italian forces -- leave Iraq. 
    Mr. Berlusconi said he had been celebrating Miss Sgrena's release with the editor of Il Manifesto, and with Miss Sgrena's boyfriend, Pier Scolari, when he took a phone call from an agent who informed them of the shooting. 
    "It's a shame that the joy we all felt was turned into tragedy," Mr. Berlusconi said. 
    The shooting came as a blow to Mr. Berlusconi, who has kept 3,000 troops in Iraq despite strong opposition in Italy. The shooting is likely to spark new protests in Italy, where tens of thousands have regularly turned out on the streets to protest the Iraq war. Miss Sgrena's newspaper was a vocal opponent of the war. 
    In a 2003 friendly-fire incident involving Italians, American soldiers in northern Iraq shot at a car carrying the Italian official heading U.S. efforts to recover Iraq's looted antiquities. Pietro Cordone, the top Italian diplomat in Iraq, was not hurt, but his Iraqi translator was killed. 
    Mr. Cordone, also the senior adviser for cultural affairs of the U.S. provisional authority, was traveling on the road between Mosul and Tikrit when his car was fired on at a U.S. roadblock, according to an Italian Foreign Ministry official. 
    The circumstances of Miss Sgrena's release were not clear. 
    The Italian government announced earlier yesterday that Miss Sgrena had been freed, prompting expressions of joy and relief from officials and her family. 
    Foreign Minister Gianfranco Fini expressed "great joy and enormous satisfaction," the ANSA news agency said. 
    The reporter's father was so overwhelmed by the news that he needed assistance from a doctor, ANSA said. 
    "This is an exceptional day," Franco Sgrena was quoted as saying. 
    At Il Manifesto's offices, reporters toasted the release with champagne. 
    On Feb. 19, tens of thousands of demonstrators marched through Rome waving rainbow peace flags to press for Miss Sgrena's release. Il Manifesto and Miss Sgrena's boyfriend organized the march. 
    About 200 foreigners have been abducted in Iraq in the past year, and more than 30 of the hostages were killed. 
    Another European reporter, Florence Aubenas, a veteran war correspondent for France's leftist daily Liberation, is still being held in Iraq. Miss Aubenas and her interpreter, Hussein Hanoun al-Saadi, disappeared nearly two months ago. 
    Also yesterday, two members of the Shi'ite-led United Iraqi Alliance dropped out of the political group because of its inability to carve out a deal for a new prime minister after historic Jan. 30 elections.


----------



## Spr.Earl

I just found this and asked permission to post it.


Subject: USMC-USAF Fallen Marines 
November 25th, 2004 

I want to share with you my most recent Air Force Reserve trip. I had decided to go back into the Air Force Reserves as a part time reservist and after 6 months of 
training, I have recently been promoted to Lieutenant Colonel and have been fully mission qualified as an Aircraft Commander of a KC-135R strato tanker aircraft. 

On Friday of last week, my crew and I were tasked with a mission to provide air refueling support in order to tanker 6 F-16's over to Incirlik Air Base in Turkey. We were then to tanker back to the states, 6 more F-16's that were due maintenance. It started out as a fairly standard mission - one that I have done many times as an active duty Captain in my former jet - the KC10a extender. 

We dragged the F-16's to Moron Air Base in Spain where we spent the night and then finished the first part of our mission the next day by successfully delivering them to Incirlik. When I got on the ground in Turkey, I received a message to call the Tanker Airlift Control Center that my mission would change. Instead of tankering the F-16's that were due maintenance, I was cut new orders to fly to Kuwait City and pick up 22 "HR's" and return them to Dover Air Force Base in Delaware. 

It had been a while since I had heard of the term "HR" used, and as I pondered what the acronym could possibly stand for, when it dawned on me that it stood for human remains. There were 22 fallen comrades who had just been killed in the most recent attacks in Fallujah and Baghdad, Iraq over the last week. 

I immediately alerted the crew of the mission change and although they were exhausted due to an ocean crossing, the time change and minimum ground time in Spain for crew rest, we all agreed that it was more important to get these men back to their families as soon as possible. 

We were scheduled to crew rest in Incirlik, Turkey for the evening and start the mission the next day. Instead, we decided to extend/continue our day and fly to Kuwait in order to pick up our precious cargo. While on the flight over to Kuwait, I knew that there were protocol procedures for accepting and caring for human remains, however, in my 13 years of active duty service, I never once had to refer to this regulation. As I read the regulation on the flight over, I felt prepared and ready to do the mission. My game plan was to pick up the HR's and turn around to fly to Mildenhal Air Base in England, spend the night, and then fly back the next day. This was the quickest way to get them home, considering the maximum crew duty day that I could subject my crew to legally and physically. I really pushed them to the limits but no one complained at all. 

I thought that I was prepared for the acceptance of these men until we landed at Kuwait International. I taxied the jet over to a staging area where the honor guard was waiting to load our soldiers. I stopped the jet and the entire crew was required to stay on board. We opened the cargo door, and according to procedure, I had the crew line up in the back of the aircraft in formation and stand at attention. As the cargo loader brought up the first pallet of caskets, I ordered the crew to "Present Arms." Normally, we would snap a salute at this command, however, when you are dealing with a fallen soldier, the salute is a slow 3 second pace to position. As I stood there and finally saw the first four of twenty-two caskets draped with the American Flags, the reality had hit me. As the Marine Corps honor guard delivered the first pallet on board, I then ordered the crew to "Order Arms" - where they rendered an equally slow 3 second return to the attention position. I then commanded the crew to assume an at ease position and directed them to properly place the pallet. The protocol requires that the caskets are to be loaded so when it comes time to exit the aircraft - they will go head first. We did this same procedure for each and every pallet until we could not fit any more. 

I felt a deep pit in my stomach when there were more caskets to be brought home and that they would have to wait for the next jet to come through. I tried to do everything in my power to bring more home but I had no more space on board. When we were finally loaded, with our precious cargo and fueled for the trip back to England, a Marine Corps Colonel from first battalion came on board our jet in order to talk to us. I gathered the crew to listen to him and his words of wisdom. 

He introduced himself and said that it is the motto of the Marines to leave no man behind and it makes their job easier knowing that there were men like us to help them complete this task. He was very grateful for our help and the strings that we were pulling in order to get this mission done in he most expeditious manner possible. He then said -" Major Zarnik - these are MY MARINES and I am giving them to you. Please take great care of them as I know you will." I responded with telling him that they are my highest priority and that although this was one of the 
saddest days of my life, we are all up for the challenge and will go above and beyond to take care of your Marines - "Semper Fi Sir" A smile came on his face and he responded with a loud and thunderous, "Ooo Rah". He then asked me to please pass along to the families that these men were extremely brave and had made the ultimate sacrifice for their country and that we appreciate and empathize with what they are going through at this time of their grievance. With that, he departed the jet and we were on our way to England. 

I had a lot of time to think about the men that I had the privilege to carry. I had a chance to read the manifest on each and every one of them. I read about their religious preferences, their marital status, the injuries that were their cause of death. All of them were under age 27 with most in the 18-24 range. Most of them had wives and children. They had all been killed by an " IED" which I can only deduce as an [improvised] explosive devices. Mostly fatal head injuries and injuries to the chest area. I could not even imagine the bravery that they must have displayed and the agony suffered in this God Forsaken War. My respect and admiration for these men and what they are doing to help others in a foreign land is beyond calculation. I know that they are all with God now and in a better place. 

The stop in Mildenhal was uneventful and then we pressed on to Dover where we would meet the receiving Marine Corps honor guard. When we arrived, we applied the same procedures in reverse. The head of each casket was to come out first. This was a sign of respect rather than defeat. As the honor guard carried each and 
every American flag covered casket off of the jet, they delivered them to awaiting families with military hearses. I was extremely impressed with how diligent the Honor Guard had performed the seemingly endless task of delivering each of the caskets to the families without fail and with precision. There was not a dry eye on our crew or in the crowd. The Chaplain then said a prayer followed by a speech from Lt. Col. Klaus of the second Battalion. In his speech, he also reiterated similar condolences to the families as the Colonel from First Battalion back in Kuwait. 

I then went out to speak with the families as I felt it was my duty to help console them in this difficult time. Although I would probably be one of the last military contacts that they would have for a while - the military tends to take care of it's own. I wanted to make sure that they did not feel abandoned and more than that appreciated for their ultimate sacrifice. It was the most difficult thing that I have ever 
done in my life. I listened to the stories of each and every one that I had come in contact with and they all displayed a sense of pride during an obviously difficult time. 
The Marine Corps had obviously prepared their families well for this potential outcome. 

So, why do I write this story to you all? I just wanted to put a little personal attention to the numbers that you hear about and see in the media. It is almost like we are desensitized by the "numbers" of our fallen comrades coming out of Iraq. I heard one commentator say that "it is just a number". Are you kidding me? These are our American Soldiers not numbers! It is truly a sad situation that I hope will end soon. Please hug and embrace your loved ones a little closer and know that there are men out there that are defending you and trying to make this a better world. Please pray for their families and when you hear the latest statistic's and numbers of our soldiers killed in combat, please remember this story. It is the only way that I know to more 
personalize these figures and have them truly mean something to us all. 

Thanks for all of your support for me and my family as I take on this new role in completing my Air Force Career and supporting our country. I greatly appreciate all of your comments, gestures and prayers. 

May God Bless America, us all, and especially the United States Marine Corps. 

Semper Fi 

Maj. Zarnik, USAFR


----------



## bossi

Tony Branfoot
Prisoner of the Japanese who stood up for his men in the harsh conditions imposed on them in the camps of the Spice Islands
 http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,60-1545319,00.html



> A STOCKBROKER before the Second World War, Tony Branfoot was sent out to the Dutch East Indies with a squadron of his tank regiment in 1942, and was later captured by the Japanese in Java. He spent the rest of the war in captivity, from 1943 in the camps of the Spice Islands (Moluccas).
> 
> The story of the camps in these enchantingly named islands, though little publicised, is one of deprivation and cruelty equal to anything experienced by captives of the Japanese elsewhere. Of the 4,000 to 5,000 prisoners of war sent to work in the Spice Islands â â€ mainly British and Dutch servicemen â â€ half had perished before the war's end. ... [more]


----------



## bossi

Commander Peter Meryon
(Filed: 29/03/2005)
http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/03/29/db2901.xml

Commander Peter Meryon , who has died aged 84, was the first naval officer in the Second World War to salvage secret documents from an enemy submarine; later he was to find himself on the wrong end of an attack by a secret German guided aircraft. ... [much more]


----------



## tomahawk6

Spc Martinez KIA. 

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-749128.php

His blog is here : http://www.mfconsulting.com/blog/


----------



## bossi

Lieutenant-Colonel Richard van der Horst
CO of the Special Boat Service who always relished the 'sharp end' of operations

THE death in a diving accident of Lieutenant-Colonel Richard van der Horst, the commanding officer of the Royal Marines Special Boat Service (SBS), while on an amphibious exercise in Norway, has deprived the Royal Marines of one of their most promising officers. ...[more]

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,60-1556205,00.html

... Another source added: â Å“As commanding officer he didn't have to do these exercises, but he did not want to lose touch with his men. He liked to keep his hand in at the sharp end and that bravery cost him his life.â ? 

When he became trapped in the sub, Van Der Horst was taking part in Nato's exercise Battle Griffin. He was with a group of SBS frogmen near the Olavsvern naval base, deep inside the Arctic Circle near Tromso. Some of the 14,000 personnel on the exercise were training in how to retake oil rigs and ships from Al-Qaeda terrorists. 

In the minutes leading up to the incident, Van Der Horst was on board a six-seat Mark 8 Swimmer Delivery Vehicle (SDV). The mini submarine was designed for the US Navy Seals special forces and can carry frogmen undetected over 50 miles underwater. It has a pilot and navigator at the front, with four other men and equipment in a compartment behind. All on board must carry full diving gear, including oxygen, as the SDV has no air of its own. 

A special forces source said Van Der Horst was in the back of the SDV. It seems he encountered difficulties with his oxygen supply and could not get out of the submersible. 

The rest of the team were already out and swimming freely, said the source. They struggled to free Van Der Horst over the next 10 minutes as he gradually ran out of oxygen. 

It is believed Van Der Horst was unconscious when he was brought to the surface. He spent a week on life support in hospital but never came round. His wife was at his bedside when he died last Monday. 
 ... [more]

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/newspaper/0,,1-1533345,00.html

http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/03/24/db2402.xml


----------



## bossi

Lieutenant-Commander John Russell, who has died aged 88, lost a leg while acting as beach master during the Allied landings in Italy; more than 40 years later, he displayed notable dash in disarming a knifeman in an Exeter traffic jam.

Russell commanded an elite Royal Naval Commando unit, "Nan", from September 1943 until he was blown up in February 1944. The RN Commandos were specialist officers and seamen deputed to plan and control landings before directing ships and speeding troops into battle.

During the Sicily landings, the crossing of the Messina Strait and the Allies' arrival at Sapri and Salerno, he had seen how sandbars could form on the tideless Mediterranean coasts and soldiers were drowned when their landing craft became stranded in deep water. So he volunteered to reconnoitre the beaches of Anzio, flying a Seafire at low level. 

Russell expected to spend weeks at Anzio, but this turned into months as Kesselring's armies counter-attacked. He kept the beachhead functioning under intense German shelling, and became more involved in fighting than intended. His men probed the shingle with their bayonets for wood-encased mines and defused German booby-traps. Russell himself surveyed the shallow water in a rubber boat while under fire, and his seamen drove new Bren-gun carriers to the front line.

When German fighters strafed the beach and set alight a supply ship, he called for help to rescue the wounded and put out the fire. The only available British troops were guarding German prisoners of war, and American troops refused to leave their shelter. Nevertheless, the prisoners volunteered, a German officer telling Russell: "We will rescue your wounded but will not fight your fire." When the American Major-General Lucas saw this, he mistook the situation and promised the Germans a citation, only to be told by a Wehrmacht officer in perfect English language where to put his medals.

Eventually Russell was caught by "Anzio Annie", a long-range gun which was bombarding the beaches. He was blown several feet into the air, and landed with a badly shattered leg and multiple shrapnel wounds.

He made his own tourniquet but denied that he had amputated his own leg using his commando dagger, instead claiming to have used "a couple of sizeable bits of tibia or femur that I seemed to have spare" to attract the attention of some scurrying Americans. He arrived at the operating table fully conscious and still with his boots on. His leg was amputated close to the groin.

For his courage, leadership and determination Russell was awarded his second DSC of the war. After several months in hospital he was repatriated to England, where he saw his three-year-old daughter for the first time.

John Blakeley Russell was born on March 11 1917 at the Royal Victoria Hospital, Netley, Hampshire, where his father, a veteran of Lord Wolseley's expedition to relieve Khartoum in 1884, was military commandant. He was educated at Taunton School and Pangbourne from where he followed his brother Vincent into the Royal Navy.

After service before the Second World War in battleships and cruisers, Russell joined the Fleet Air Arm and flew Walrus amphibian aircraft, only to be grounded after 170 hours flying because he experienced chest pains at 15,000ft without oxygen (then a compulsory test for Fleet Air Arm pilots).

He returned to general service as first lieutenant of the Hunt class destroyer Exmoor, and was escorting convoy HG76 off Madeira in December 1941 when two U-boats were sunk in two days. U-131 was depth-charged repeatedly during December 17 and was attempting to escape at speed on the surface when Russell saw it on the horizon.

As Exmoor gave chase, Russell opened fire, scoring several hits with his first salvoes at extreme range and sinking the U-boat. Next day Exmoor took part in the destruction of U-434. Russell, whose captain noted that he had controlled the guns with skill and coolness, was awarded his first DSC. He trained as a commando in Scotland in 1942.

Despite 40 years' phantom pain from his missing leg, Russell was undaunted. He kept a smallholding with pigs and vegetables near Battle, Sussex, and later managed a feed mill for North Devon Farmers. As commodore of the North Devon Yacht club he used to stow his tin leg in the forepeak "as it got in the way" and in the 1950s he sailed with the legless station commander of RAF Chivenor. Despite having only one good leg between them, they used to win many races.

In 1986, Russell was sitting in his car in an Exeter traffic jam, when a robber with a knife backed against the driver's window. As the man lashed out at several policemen advancing behind a shopping trolley, Russell reached out to grab the thug's shirt, and squeezed his arm in a way to make him open his hand and drop the 10in blade. The policemen were commended for their bravery, and Russell was given a good citizen's award. He said: "I didn't do very much."

Russell, who died on April 11, married, in 1941, Mary Wendy "Bimmy" Chichester, who had first captivated him when he saw her playing a minor part in the film Knight Without Armour (1937), which starred Marlene Dietrich. She survives him with two daughters and a son; another daughter predeceased him.

http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/05/04/db0401.xml


----------



## bossi

Next time the discussion turns to BFT (minimum) standards ...
"... he carried a wounded soldier on his back a mile from the front line to a dressing station ..."

Cecil Withers
June 8, 1898 - April 17, 2005
Soldier who lied about his age to serve in the First World War

ONE of the last survivors of the First World War, Cecil Withers was among many young men who lied about their age to serve in the Army. Withers also gave the recruiting sergeant, to whom he applied to enlist in Tooting, Southwest London, in 1915, a fictitious name and address, so that his parents would not be able to trace him. 

It was only when he was told he was to be sent to join his regiment on active service on the Western Front in 1916 that he wrote to his father and told him he would divulge his whereabouts, provided his father assured him via an advertisement in The Times that he would not apply for his son's discharge. 

His father did so, assuring him additionally : ". . . past forgiven - Fatherâ ?. With a conscience relieved of that burden, Withers sailed for France to join the 7th Battalion Queen's Royal East Surrey Regiment on the Somme in December 1916. 

Withers first went into action at Arras on Easter Monday, April 9, 1917, the first day of a battle of attrition that was to last more than a month. During the course of it he carried a wounded soldier on his back a mile from the front line to a dressing station. 

By the end of the battle in May the British had taken 20,000 prisoners and captured 257 artillery pieces and a similar number of mortars, at a cost of 84,000 casualties. German losses were 75,000. 

Withers returned to the front at Arras in August, and was wounded by shrapnel. After recovering, he was transferred to the 17th Battalion Royal Fusiliers, and took part in repelling the final German offensive on the Western Front in the spring of 1918. Thereafter, he was involved in the Allied advance to victory in November. 

After the end of the war he served in the Army of Occupation in Germany, and was based at Düren in the Rhineland. He was demobilised and returned to civilian life in 1919. 

Thereafter he worked in various capacities in the Civil Service, including telephone operator. 

His wife Grace, whom he married in 1919, died in 1990. He is survived by one of their two sons. 

Cecil Withers, First World War veteran, was born on June 8, 1898. He died on April 17, 2005, aged 106.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,60-1597920,00.html


----------



## Danjanou

David Hackworth, Vietnam vet and military analyst, dies at 74

HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) â â€ Retired Army Col. David Hackworth, a decorated Vietnam veteran who spoke out against the war and later became a journalist and an advocate for military reform, has died, his wife said Thursday. He was 74. 

Hackworth died Wednesday in Mexico, where he was receiving treatment for bladder cancer. His wife, Eilhys England, was with him. 

Hackworth, a syndicated columnist for King Features, advocated a streamlined military and improved conditions for troops. He wrote several books including The Vietnam Primer, About Face, and Hazardous Duty. 

"Hack never lost his focus," said Roger Charles, president of Soldiers for the Truth, a California-based veterans group for which Hackworth served as chairman. "That focus was on the young kids that our country sends to bleed and die on our behalf. Everything he did in his retirement was to try to give them a better chance to win and to come home. That's one hell of a legacy." 

Hackworth served four tours of duty in Vietnam and was one of the first senior officers to speak out publicly against the Vietnam War. He was nearly court-martialed before he retired from the military in 1971 and gave up his medals in protest. 

He moved to Australia and made millions in a restaurant business and a duck farm. His medals were reissued by Brig. Gen. John Howard in the 1980s and he returned to the United States. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2005-05-05-hackworth_x.htm


----------



## Spr.Earl

I only learnt of his passing last week.
He was a Officer who cared for the ranks.


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/2005/nr20050702-3865.html

Sixteen special operations warriors killed in action. RIP.


----------



## tomahawk6

SEAL memorial service at the Punch Bowl in Hawaii.

http://froggyruminations.blogspot.com/

Nightstalker memorial service.

July 18, 2005

Comrades recall special memories of fallen troops

By Russ Bynum
Associated Press writer


SAVANNAH, Ga. â â€ Even some of the toughest soldiers cried July 7 as they remembed the elite helicopter crew of eight soldiers killed when their MH-47 Chinook was shot down in the deadliest single attack on U.S. troops in Afghanistan.

â Å“A loss of one is felt by everybody, but a loss of eight is a shockwave,â ? said Maj. Chad Chasteen, a company commander in the slain soldiers' unit, the 3rd Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment.

More than 800 people attended the service at Hunter Army Airfield in Savannah. 

The Chinook crashed June 28 after being hit by a rocket-propelled grenade, killing all on board as well as eight Navy SEALs.

A slide projector flashed photos on a screen of the crew â â€ Staff Sgt. Shamus O. Goare, Chief Warrant Officer Corey J. Goodnature, Sgt. Kip A. Jacoby, Sgt. 1st Class Marcus V. Muralles, Maj. Stephen C. Reich, Sgt. 1st Class Michael L. Russell, Chief Warrant Officer Chris J. Scherkenbach and Master Sgt. James W. Ponder III.

In eulogies the soldiers were described as heroes who routinely took on missions others would deem too dangerous.

â Å“I can still see Mike hanging off the ramp, one wheel on the side of a mountain, amazingly able to get his teams into their landing zones,â ? former unit member Jason Sims said of Russell, 31, of Stafford, Va.

A fellow soldier remembered Reich, 34, of Washington Depot, Conn., for putting his career on the line for altering a mission plan to rescue a group of soldiers.

Scherkenbach, 40, would take his orange University of Florida ballcap on deployments for luck. Goodnature, 35, of Clarks Grove, Minn., loved hunting deer and the quiet of the woods.

Muralles, 33, of Shelbyville, Ind., was a medic a quirky sense of humor. Goare, 29, of Danville, Ohio, comforted newcomers with stories of the tongue-lashings he'd endured from commanders. Jacoby, 21, of Pompano Beach, Fla., had arms decorated with tattoos and was at ease with strangers.

Ponder, 36, of Franklin, Tenn., had been temporarily assigned to the Savannah unit from Fort Campbell, Ky., which held a memorial service for him July 6. About 500 special operations soldiers attended that service. Ponder was remembered by members of his unit as a no-nonsense soldier and a Christian who was devoted to his country.

Formed in 1981, 160th has has had 21 soldiers killed in action since 2002.

â Å“I know you punched your ticket the way you wanted it, flying in the clouds,â ? Sgt. Jason Bailey said, sobbing during his eulogy to Goare. â Å“Grab Muralles by the shoulders and tell him it's OK to sit on the gun cans. Because guns aren't needed where you're going.â ?


----------



## Pearson

found on another forum site.... so touched i had to share....


http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=55437


Sorry mods... delete if you must


----------



## Spr.Earl

Frankie said:
			
		

> found on another forum site.... so touched i had to share....
> 
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=55437
> 
> 
> Sorry mods... delete if you must


Frankie your post will not be removed mark words as one of many Mod's. on our site.
I must say I did like the comment about the long winded Sky Pilot 
But a impressive display of small town Texas for the loss of one of their Son's.


----------



## Warvstar

That was incredible. I love Texas.


----------



## Pearson

Got blurry vision on that one, even the second time as i was explaining it to my wife

Thanks Spr....


----------



## big bad john

Sergeant Chris Hickey of 1st Battalion the Coldstream Guards killed in Iraq 
Published Thursday 20th October 2005


Sergeant Chris Hickey of the 1st Battalion the Coldstream Guards [Picture: Army]It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the death of Sergeant Chris Hickey of the 1st Battalion the Coldstream Guards.  Sergeant Hickey died as a result of injuries sustained from a roadside bomb at approximately 2320 hrs local time in Basra, Iraq, on Tuesday 18 October 2005.

The Commanding Officer of the 1st Battalion Coldstream Guards Battle Group, Lieutenant Colonel Nick Henderson, has made the following statement:

"I regret to announce that late last night a British Army Patrol was attacked using an Improvised Explosive Device in Basra City, Southern Iraq.  At the time of the attack the Patrol Commander, Sergeant Chris Hickey, had moved forward on foot to reconnoiter a route for the patrol and as such he was severely injured in the blast.  He was given first aid at the scene before being evacuated by ambulance and helicopter to the British Military Hospital in Shaiba, where, despite the best efforts of all those involved in treating him, he was declared dead on arrival.

"Chris joined the Coldstream Guards in 1993 where he immediately made his mark as a capable and reliable individual.  He was to maintain this impression throughout his service in the Regiment as he promoted through the ranks, always displaying great commitment and efficiency in everything he did.  In so doing he set a fine example to those of all ranks who served with him; it is significant that at the time of his death he was, as ever, leading his men from the front.  A bright future in the Army beckoned and he would undoubtedly have gone far in the profession that he had chosen and that he loved.  He was the epitome of a professional soldier.  

"Chris was more than just this.  He was a fun-loving and warm hearted character who always displayed an irrepressible cheerfulness; however bad things were Chris could always raise a smile.  He had a certain spark that brought out the best in people and this, coupled with his infectious sense of humour, could be relied on to lighten any situation.  To him things were always good, or, as he would put it, 'Canny'.  

"We are also keenly aware that Chris was not just a comrade and friend to those of us who were fortunate enough to serve alongside him; he was also a loving husband and son.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to his wife, parents, family and friends at this tragic time."

John Reid, Secretary of State for Defence, said:

"The death of this British soldier in Iraq last night deeply saddens me.  All our thoughts and sympathies are with the family at this very difficult time."

We would ask that the media respect the privacy of his family at this difficult time


----------



## big bad john

Lance Corporal Steven Sherwood killed in Afghanistan 
Published Monday 31st October 2005


Lance Corporal Steven Sherwood, of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Light Infantry.It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the death of Lance Corporal Steven Sherwood, of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Light Infantry.  Lance Corporal Sherwood was killed on 29 October 2005, in a shooting incident in Mazar-e-Sharif, Afghanistan.  Five others were injured.

Lance Corporal Sherwood, was 23, and single.  He was from Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire.

The 1st Battalion's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Nick Welch, made the following statement:

"Lance Corporal Steven Gregory Sherwood joined his local regiment, the Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Light Infantry in June 1999.  He joined the 1st Battalion in Colchester and shortly after deployed on a two year operational tour to Northern Ireland.  Since then he has served in Belize, Jamaica, Norway, Kosovo and Afghanistan.

"Steven Sherwood, known to his mates as Shirley, was a thoroughly professional and dedicated soldier who was promoted to Lance Corporal earlier this year.  A highly capable field soldier at the top of his profession, he was a key member of his Battalion's close reconnaissance platoon.  In Afghanistan he worked as a key member of a tight-knit, experienced and highly professional military observation team.  He thrived on the challenges provided by his team's tasks.  He traveled with his team to parts of Afghanistan that had not previously been patrolled by the multi-national International Security Assistance Force.
  
"Only the night before he was killed, Lance Corporal Sherwood and his team had assisted at the scene of a traffic accident involving an Afghan National Army patrol and civilian vehicle, where he provided immediate first aid and coordinated the extraction of the injured.

"He epitomised all that is excellent about his Regiment.  A keen sportsman, his particular talents lay in skiing and football.  Lance Corporal Sherwood was renowned for his character and could always be relied on to lighten a situation with his keen sense of humour.  He could usually be traced to the scene of an amusing incident, but rarely implicated.  He will be remembered by all as a good mate who would never leave a friend and could be counted on to cover his buddies' backs, in the finest traditions of his Regiment.  He will be sorely missed by so many of the Regiment who regarded him as a close friend."

Commenting on the incident, Secretary of State for Defence John Reid said:

"My thoughts and sympathies are with the family and friends of the soldier tragically killed in Mazar-e-Sharif".

We would ask that the media respect the privacy of his family at this difficult time.


----------



## big bad john

Death of Corporal Ian Humphrey in Gibraltar 
Published Thursday 10th November 2005


It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence can confirm the death of RAF Corporal Ian Humphrey, who was found dead in his accommodation whilst serving in Gibraltar. 

The cause of death has not yet been confirmed.  Cpl Humphrey's next of kin have been informed and have asked that the media respect their privacy at this difficult time.

Squadron Leader Peter Revell, Second in Command of RAF Gibraltar, made the following statement:

"Corporal Ian Richard Humphrey joined the Royal Air Force as an Apprentice Aircraft Engineering Technician Airframes and Propulsion in March 1990.  Following training he was promoted to the rank of Junior Technician in 1993 and then to Corporal in 1994.  He served at Royal Air Force stations St Mawgan and Wittering in the UK prior to joining Aircraft Weapons Engineering Section at Royal Air Force Gibraltar in June 2003.  

"Cpl Humphrey was a highly proficient airman, who meticulously carried out the duties associated with the ground handling and first line engineering support of visiting and detached aircraft.  He was appreciated by visiting air and ground crews for the professionalism and courtesy given without reservation, often out of normal working hours.  He was totally dedicated to the Service and was awarded the Golden Jubilee Medal in February 2002.  

"Cpl Humphrey was also a keen sportsman, crewing as a member of the Tri-Service Gibraltar Gun Crew team, competing in the UK recently and playing as part of the Royal Air Force Gibraltar football team.  The news of the death of Corporal Humphrey shocked the entire Service community of Gibraltar.  

"Ever popular for his outgoing personality and friendly nature, he will be sorely missed by the many friends and colleagues he leaves behind."


----------



## big bad john

Sergeant John Jones killed in Basra 
Published Monday 21st November 2005


Sgt John 'Jonah' Jones of 1st Battalion, The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers   
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the death of Sergeant John Jones in Basra on 20 November 2005. Sergeant Jones, from 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers as a result of injuries sustained from a roadside bomb at approximately 1230 hrs local time in Basra, Iraq.   He was on a routine patrol as the commander when the incident occurred.

Sergeant John 'Jonah' Jones was born on 21st April 1974 in Birmingham.   He lived in Castle Bromwich, Birmingham and attended the Park Fields School before joining the British Army at the age of 16.

Sergeant Jones joined the British Army in June 1990 and completed his basic training at the Junior Leaders' Regiment, Shorncliffe.   Completing his training in June 1991, he joined A Company 3rd Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers in Hemer, Germany.   His talent for boxing was soon noted and within a year Sergeant Jones had represented the 3rd Battalion in a Novice competition.   Sergeant Jones moved to the 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers in Warminster 1993 when the 3rd Battalion merged with the 1st Battalion as part of 'Options for Change'.   As a Fusilier in Y Company of the 1st Battalion he saw active service in Bosnia, Northern Ireland and Kosovo.   In 1998 he was posted to Army Training Regiment Bassingbourne as an instructor where he honed both his fishing and instructional skills.   He returned to the 1st Battalion in 2000.

Sergeant Jones served with the 1st Battalion in both the War Fighting and Peace Support phases of Operation TELIC 1 as part of the First Fusiliers Reconnaissance Group in early 2003.   He was initially employed as a Recce CVR(T) Car Commander.   He was promoted to Sergeant in 2003, becoming a Platoon Sergeant in Z Company and he led his Platoon in winning the Battalion's Military Skills Competition in March 2004.   He was a dedicated and consummate professional, who hated tardiness, was physically fit and had a keen eye for detail.   Always willing to lead by example, he was never afraid to get his hands dirty and set high standards for himself and those whom he commanded, but he was always fair, just and compassionate.

Sgt Jones was a keen sportsman.   He boxed for both his Company and the Battalions he served, was a keen footballer and represented the Army at fishing.   He was popular with all ranks from across the Battalion.   He possessed a dry, but razor sharp sense of humour which could lighten any situation.   A committed Aston Villa fan, he made every effort to never miss a televised match and regularly invited his platoon to his house to join him. 

He was a loyal husband to Nickie and a devoted father to his son Jack, 5.   He was a highly professional soldier with energy, charisma and compassion.   He was an immensely well liked and respected member of the First Fusiliers and he will be sorely missed by all those that had the privilege of serving with him.

His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Simon Marr MBE, said:

"It is with deep regret that I must announce that, yesterday afternoon at 1230 hours local, a British Army patrol from the First Fusiliers was attacked by a roadside bomb in Basrah City, Southern Iraq.   The explosion hit the leading vehicle of a two vehicle landrover patrol as it was returning to its base after completing a routine patrolling task.   Sergeant John Jones, the patrol commander, received a fatal wound and despite the best possible efforts of the medical staff at the scene he could not be saved.   

"Sergeant John Jones' tragic and untimely death has come as an immense blow and shock to his immediate family, his friends and all members of the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers.   'Jonah' Jones was a much loved and highly popular member of our Battalion, the First Fusiliers.   Brimming with energy, a love of soldiering and an endearing sense of humour and compassion for his men, he will be sorely missed.   Whether it was on operations or during training with the soldiers he led so ably, or on the sports field or in the boxing ring, he showed remarkable qualities of professionalism, grit and absolute determination.   Having already completed a tour of Iraq in March 2003, he looked forward with optimism and determination to playing his part in bringing a semblance of stability and normality to Iraq.   In the short period of this tour, he and his patrol had already established an excellent rapport with the local population and he was enjoying the challenges of his role.

"Sergeant Jones was an outstanding soldier, a wonderful husband and a loving father, who always found time to speak to and encourage those around him.   He had a smile for everyone.   We are left remembering his drive, his courage, his humour and his typically understated contribution to the Battalion.   We will never forget him.   Our thoughts and prayers are now with his wife, Nickie, and his young son, Jack.   I would ask the media to respect the family's privacy at this very difficult time."   

Sergeant Jones' wife, Nickie, paid the following tribute to her husband:

"Jonah was a real all round sportsman.   He boxed, played football and was passionate about Aston Villa.     He loved being a soldier and was very proud of his Regiment.   But most of all he was a fantastic Dad and loving Husband.   I would ask the media to respect the privacy of my family at this time as we try to come to terms with our terrible loss."

The Secretary of State for Defence, John Reid, said: 

"I was very saddened to hear yesterday morning that a British soldier had died whilst performing his duty in Iraq. 

"As always, my thoughts and prayers are with his family, and those of his fellow soldiers injured in this barbaric act of terrorism."


Sgt John 'Jonah' Jones of 1st Battalion, The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers


----------



## big bad john

Death of RAF Falcon Sergeant Marc Little 
Published Friday 9th December 2005


Sergeant Marc Little It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the death of Royal Air Force parachutist Sergeant Marc Little on Wednesday 7 December 2005 during a parachute training exercise in the United States.

Marc Little was born in 1973 in Bishop Auckland, County Durham where his parents still live.  Marc joined the Royal Air Force in 1993 as a Physical Training Instructor and served at Halton, Chicksands and in the Falkland Islands before arriving at the Parachute Training School, RAF Brize Norton in Oxfordshire in 2000.  He married in 2003 and settled in the local area.   

Marc was entering his second year as a Royal Air Force Falcon display parachutist. He was selected for this duty on the basis of his outstanding talent and potential as a future freefall instructor.  Marc also consistently displayed those other essential personal qualities required to be member of a talented team engaged in high risk activity; courage, teamwork, professionalism and discipline.  

The  RAF Falcons display programme runs throughout the summer,in the UK and overseas. An extremely fit and talented sportsman, Marc also regularly represented the Royal Air Force at football.

Gp Capt Elliott, Station Commander RAF Brize Norton, said:

"Marc was immensely popular; a loyal friend with a positive outlook on life.  He was a highly respected member of the Falcons Display team and an outstanding ambassador for the Royal Air Force.  

"The Parachute Training School is an important element in the development and continuation of airborne capability and, as with all specialist capabilities, regular training is essential. This tragic accident has deeply shocked us. We will all miss Marc greatly and our thoughts and condolences go out to his wife and family."



Sergeant Marc Little


----------



## big bad john

One o'clock gunner dies 



Tam mans the The 105 millimetre light gun at Edinburgh Castle.It is with great regret that we hear of the death of Staff Sergeant Thomas McKay MBE, or as he was known to hundreds of thousands of Scots and tourists, Tam the Gun, of cancer at the age of 60. 

Tam had been Edinburgh's District Gunner, firing the capital's infamous One O'Clock Gun, since July 1979, until he became ill earlier this year.
As well as his firing duties, Tam was an active member of the Territorial Army for most of his life, latterly working as an Army chef at 243 Provost Company (Volunteers) of the Royal Military Police in Livingston until he retired five years ago.

Tam was one of the most famous faces in Edinburgh and was loved by visitors to the castle for his approachable character and his anecdotes of working there. These anecdotes eventually became a book which Tam wrote in aid of the Army Benevolent Fund, called 'What time does the One O'Clock Gun fire?' which saw its way to all corners of the world as a souvenir. A staunch supporter of the Army Benevolent Fund, Tam did many talks to various organisations around the country about his work as District Gunner in aid of this charity.

Tam also had the honour of having several things named after him; 'Tam's Dram', a whisky which is sold in the castle, and GNER are due to name a train after him next month. He was also responsible for the creation of the One O'Clock Gun Exhibition in Edinburgh Castle, for which he received Lottery funding to set up.

Tam's greatest honour came when he was awarded the MBE by her Majesty The Queen in 1999, for his services to the Territorial Army.

Not content with his day job, Tam also worked at the Edinburgh Military Tattoo each August, including, despite his illness, this year's show. It was while doing his job looking after the overseas contingents at the Tattoo that he became friendly with the Norwegian Army's Kings Guard, who have appeared at the show on numerous occasions and who have maintained strong links with Tam and Edinburgh Castle. Tam and his wife Joyce were married last year in the city of Bergen in Norway, at the invitation of his Norwegian friends whom met through this alliance.
Tam also could be seen each New Year firing the Gun on the BBC's Hogmanay Show, and he brought the millennium in with a bang for millions of viewers. No stranger to the media, he was frequently the subject of news reports and documentaries on television all over the world.

Major Andy Jackson, the Deputy Chief of Staff at the castle's 52 Infantry Brigade said, "Tam will be sadly missed by all members of the military community and the staff of Historic Scotland in Edinburgh Castle. He was a true character and he and his gun will remain a cherished of many tourist's trips to Edinburgh. Our thoughts are with Joyce and his son and two daughters."


----------



## Rfn

CWO Hugh Thompson Jnr

CWO Thompson helped stop the My Lai massacre. He was vilified by some veterans congress and was not  decorated for his brave act for 30 years.

A brave and moral man. RIP 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4589486.stm


----------



## big bad john

Hugh Thompson
April 15, 1943 - January 6, 2006
Helicopter pilot who intervened to save lives during the US Army massacre of Vietnamese civilians at My Lai





::nobreak::HUGH C. THOMPSON JR, was a helicopter pilot who tried to halt the infamous My Lai massacre by American troops, during the Vietnam War. He valiantly rescued 15 defenceless civilians while training his machine guns on US infantrymen commanded by the infamous Lieutenant William Calley, threatening to “blow them away” if they did not stop the slaughter. 

March 16, 1968, was one of the darkest days in US military history. Thompson believed Calley’s men behaved like Nazis: “We were supposed to be the guys in the white hats — they were the enemy that day, I guess.” When evidence of the 504 civilian deaths in the atrocity was finally made public in late 1969, Thompson was immediately castigated by pro-Vietnam War politicians conducting an inquiry for the House of Representatives Armed Services Committee. 

Concerned to protect the image of the US Army, the chairman, L. Mendal Rivers, and one of his fellow Southern Democrats claimed that the real guilty party at My Lai was the rogue helicopter pilot who they argued had committed a crime by threatening to shoot American troops. 

Only 30 years later was Thompson belatedly recognised as a genuine American hero by the Pentagon. In March 1998, he received the Soldier’s Medal, the US Army’s highest award for bravery in peacetime. It was presented by a two-star general at a special ceremony at the Vietnam Memorial in Washington, complete with band, flags flying, much razzmatazz and full media coverage. 

A nine-year letter-writing campaign to get him the award had won support from President George Bush Sr, General Colin Powell and several retired general staff officers and senators. The Clinton White House had held up presenting the award for 18 months. Cynics believed that the sitting President did not want to draw attention to his having avoided going to Vietnam while Thompson had nobly served his country. 

Hugh Clowers Thompson Jr was born in Atlanta, Georgia, in 1943, and moved to nearby Stone Mountain — population 2,000 — when he was 3. His father, Hugh C. Thompson Sr, served with both the US Army and Navy in the Second World War and then spent 30 years with the US Navy Reserve. Thompson’s paternal grandfather was a full-blooded Cherokee, forced off tribal land in North Carolina in the 1850s and resettled on a farm in Georgia. 

Both his parents were Episcopalians, and strict churchgoers. Thompson’s mother, Wessie, had a simple creed with her two sons, Hugh and his brother Tommie, who was five years his senior: “Do your chores. Don’t lie. And don’t run if you’re about to get a whipping.” Hugh Sr was a local Scoutmaster and his boys had Scout laws drummed into them. They were taught to be polite during meals, to say “Yes, sir” and “Yes, ma’am ” when talking to adults, and always to stand up for the underdog. In one early encounter Hugh Jr got into a scrap with a group of boys at school making fun of a physically handicapped child. 

Before his teens he was earning money ploughing local cornfields, and at 15 had a part-time job with a local undertaker. A few weeks after his 18th birthday, before he graduated from the local Stone Mountain High School, he married a local girl secretly. The marriage was annulled a few months later just as Thompson joined the US Navy and spent three years with a Seabees construction unit. 

After a brief return to civilian life in 1964, during which he became a licensed funeral director, Thompson re-enlisted — this time in the US Army, which was becoming heavily engaged in the Vietnam War. There had been a massive build-up of army helicopters in Vietnam, which meant a dramatic increase in pilot recruitment. Thompson enlisted and trained at Fort Walters, Texas, and Fort Rucker, Alabama. 

By the time he arrived in Vietnam in late December 1967, he was a 25-year-old chief warrant officer, a reconnaissance pilot with the 123rd Aviation Battalion. It was dangerous work, flying low over enemy territory in advance of ground operations, spotting enemy defensive positions and calling in gunships to engage. 

On March 16, 1968, Thompson was flying his small H23 scout helicopter, with its three-man crew, over a part of Quang Ngai province thought to be infested with Vietcong troops. He was in support of a search-and-destroy assault on several villages, which faulty intelligence had indicated were heavily defended. The US 1/20th Infantry Battalion attack was led by Charlie Company — commanded by Captain Ernest Medina. He sent in the 1st platoon led by Calley — with orders to clear out My Lai and several neighbouring hamlets. 

Charlie Company was bent on revenge. Days earlier several of its members, including a popular sergeant, had been killed by Vietcong mines and booby traps. Without a shot being fired against them Calley’s men began slaughtering anyone they could find — old men, women and children. Groups of villagers, 20 and 30 at a time, were lined up and mown down. In the four-hour assault, men of the company’s other two platoons joined in. Many women and girls were raped and then murdered. 

Thompson early on spotted a young woman injured in a field. He dropped a smoke canister to indicate that she needed medical help. He later told a court martial how Captain Medina went over and shot her with his rifle. Medina claimed that he thought she had a grenade. Later Thompson halted at a drainage ditch on the western side of My Lai — filled with 170 bodies of massacred villagers. One of Thompson’s crew rescued a child still alive and flew it to hospital at Quang Ngai. In another incident Thompson saw a group of 15 civilians hiding in a bunker. 

Calley’s men were about to attack them when Thompson landed his helicopter and challenged the 1st platoon commander, asking for help to get the women and children out. “The only way you’ll get them out is with a hand grenade,” replied Calley. Thompson returned to his helicopter and told his gunners to open fire on Calley’s men if they advanced any closer. He then called down gunships to rescue the civilians, who were flown out of the village to safety. 

On returning to Chu Lai military base Thompson reported everything to his commanding officer. The allegations were passed on to brigade and divisional commanders but a local inquiry whitewashed Thompson’s complaints, claiming that the civilians deaths had been caused by artillery fire. 

An elaborate cover-up ensued which involved falsifying brigade documents and included Thompson being awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross for saving the lives of Vietnamese civilians “in the face of hostile enemy fire”. The citation omitted to mention that the hostile fire was coming from his own side. He threw the medal away, believing that his commanders wanted to buy his silence. 

A year later the Pentagon learnt the truth and a high- level inquiry was conducted by Lieutenantt-General William R. Peers. So impressed was Peers with Thompson’s courage he chose him as his personal pilot when he went on a 12-day fact-finding trip around Vietnam during the course of his investigation. 

Thompson later appeared as a witness at the courts martial of several men involved in the massacre or cover-up. The only person convicted was Calley, who served a few months in jail before having his life sentence reduced and being given parole. 

During his time in Vietnam, Thompson was shot down five times — finally breaking his spine. He received a commission, but back in America some of his uninformed colleagues regarded him as a turncoat. The full extent of the carnage at My Lai had been deliberately hidden from the American public. Returning to Fort Rucker he went to the officers’ mess for a drink. All 12 men there got up and walked out. One anonymous postcard he received asked: “What do you think war is? ” Calley meanwhile — facing a trial — was being regarded as a hero. Even Jimmy Carter, Governor of Georgia, held a “Rally for Cally”. 

The My Lai experience and its aftermath affected Thompson badly. He grappled with alcohol and had several failed marriages. After service in South Korea, Thompson returned to the US, dropping the name Hugh and calling himself by his family name Buck, trying to distance himself from past events. He left the army briefly and then re-enlisted, flying with medical evacuation units, and instructing trainee pilots. 

He retired from the army in November 1983, and worked as a helicopter pilot for oil companies off the Louisiana coast. 

In 1989 he appeared in a Yorkshire Television documentary, Four Hours in My Lai, which won a Bafta and an Emmy. After it was shown in America, David Egan, a former soldier and professor of architecture at the University of South Carolina, began a campaign to have Thompson’s bravery recognised and his wartime DFC replaced by something more fitting. 

The US Army agreed finally after seven years, but wanted the Soldier’s Medal presented quietly, preferring to keep what happened at My Lai in the background. Thompson resisted. He wanted a ceremony at the Vietnam Memorial and the bravery of his fellow helicopter crew members to be recognised as well. They also received the Soldier’s Medal, one of them posthumously. 

Mike Wallace, of the CBS 60 Minutes programme, took Thompson and his surviving crew member, Larry Colburn, back to My Lai, where they were introduced to three women who survived the massacre. On a second visit three years later he met an electrician from Ho Chi Minh City called Do Hoa, aged 42, who aged 9 was one of the children Thompson rescued from the bunker. 

Thompson worked for the Louisiana Department of Veteran Affairs for six years, giving lectures to students and schoolchildren. He delivered addresses to the military academies of the army, navy and air force and regularly attended the West Point Military Academy, speaking about ethics. 

He died in Alexandria, Louisiana, after a short illness. 

After his annulled marriage in 1961, his three subsequent marriages were dissolved. 

He is survived by three sons, and by his long-time partner, Mona Gossen. 




Hugh Clowers Thompson Jr was born on April 15, 1943. He died on January 6, 2006, aged 62.


----------



## big bad john

Canadian-born soldier killed in Iraq
Wednesday, January 11, 2006 
Posted at 8:16 PM EST
Canadian Press

Montreal — A Canadian-born U.S. soldier was among the 12 passengers killed when their Black Hawk helicopter crashed in northern Iraq over the weekend.
The CBC's Fench-language service reports that David DeMoores, 36, left Canada several years ago to live with his girlfriend in the United States.

The couple later married and had three children.
Mr. DeMoores, a native of Aylmer, Que., gave up his Canadian citizenship when he decided to join the American army in order to support his growing family, Radio-Canada reported Wednesday.
“It wouldn't be my first choice, but it was his,” said Mr. DeMoores's mother, Danielle DeMoores-Lanthier, of her son's career choice.

“We supported him and encouraged him and we're proud of him.”
Mr. DeMoores visited his mother and adoptive father in Gatineau, Que., last year, just before leaving for Iraq.

U.S. officials have not yet said what caused the crash, which occurred east of the insurgent stronghold of Tal Afar, near the Syrian border.
More than 2,200 members of the U.S. military have died in Iraq since the beginning of the war in 2003, according to an Associated Press count.

© Copyright 2006 Bell Globemedia Publishing Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## big bad john

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4458628.stm

Tributes to Iraq blast sergeant  

John "Jonah" Jones served in Bosnia, Northern Ireland and Kosovo 
The widow of a British soldier killed by a roadside bomb in Iraq on Sunday has paid tribute to a loving husband and "fantastic dad". 
Sergeant John Jones, 31, died and four others were injured, one seriously, in the attack in Basra. They are being treated at the Shaiba field hospital. 

Sgt "Jonah" Jones, a Birmingham father of one, served with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers. 

His wife Nickie said family members were mourning their "terrible loss". 

The death of Sgt Jones, from Castle Bromwich, brings to 98 the number of British military fatalities since the invasion in March 2003. 

  He loved being a soldier and was very proud of his regiment 

Nickie Jones 

Mrs Jones described her husband as an "all round sportsman" who boxed, played football and was "passionate about Aston Villa". 

"He loved being a soldier and was very proud of his regiment," she said. 

Sgt Jones was "a fantastic dad" to their five-year-old son Jack, she added. 

'Much loved' 

Sgt Jones' commanding officer, Lieutenant Colonel Simon Marr, said he would be remembered as an "outstanding" soldier. 

"Jonah Jones was a much loved and highly popular member of our Battalion, the First Fusiliers," he said. 

  Brimming with energy, a love of soldiering and an endearing sense of humour and compassion for his men, he will be sorely missed 

Sgt Jones' commanding officer Lieutenant Colonel Simon Marr  
Lt Col Marr described Sgt Jones as "brimming with energy, a love of soldiering and an endearing sense of humour and compassion for his men" and a man who would be "sorely missed". 

Defence Secretary John Reid has also paid tribute to Sgt Jones. 

"I was very saddened to hear that a British soldier had died whilst performing his duty in Iraq," he said. 

"As always, my thoughts and prayers are with his family, and those of his fellow soldiers injured in this barbaric act of terrorism." 

Sgt Jones joined the Army at 16 and had served in Bosnia, Northern Ireland and Kosovo. 

New devices 

Sunday's attack happened while the soldiers were on a routine patrol at about 1230 local time in the north of Basra. 

British forces in Iraq spokesman Major Steve Melbourne said the attack had been carried out by terrorists and not local insurgents. 

"These are very small groups that operate in the area," he added. 

"They cause serious risk to both ourselves and the local population in Basra." 

The BBC's Paul Wood said the device used in the attack was likely to be one of a new type of hi-tech explosive device which has been killing British soldiers since August. 

They have sophisticated triggers and are capable of piercing through armour, which mean patrols in southern Iraq are "far more risky" for British soldiers. 

The UK government claims the technology used in the attacks is coming over the Iranian border, a charge which Tehran strongly denies. 


Photo 1) John "Jonah" Jones served in Bosnia, Northern Ireland and Kosovo


----------



## big bad john

http://news.mod.uk/news/press/news_headline_story2.asp?newsItem_id=3958

Lance Corporal Allan Douglas killed in Iraq 
Published Monday 30th January 2006


Whilst on a routine patrol in Al Amarah, Lance Corporal Douglas was shot and mortally wounded.  Despite the best efforts of his comrades and the medical teams he later died of his wounds.

Allan Stewart Douglas was born on 2nd May 1983 in Aberdeen.  He grew up in Northfield, Aberdeen, and attended the Northfield Academy before joining the British Army at the age of 17.

Lance Corporal Allan Douglas joined The Highlanders (Seaforth, Gordons and Camerons) in October 2000 and, after initial training, he joined Delta Company of the 1st Battalion The Highlanders.  In 2001 he was deployed with his company on peace-keeping duties in Kosovo over Christmas and deployed again on a second peace-keeping tour, this time in Bosnia during the summer of 2003.  In April 2004 he moved with the Battalion to Fallingbostel in Germany and completed a Physical Training Instructor's Course, which he passed with credit. 

Allan deployed to Canada in June 2005 for Exercise MEDICINE MAN 2 where he showed his professionalism, being a key part of the Mortar Platoon providing timely and accurate fire support for the Battle Group throughout.

In July 2005 he was promoted to Lance Corporal and prepared for deployment to Iraq as part of the 7th Armoured Brigade.  Throughout pre-deployment training his operational experience showed through and he looked forward to the new challenges ahead.  He deployed to Al Amarah  in October with Delta Company, 1st Battalion The Highlanders as part of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards Battle Group.

Allan was known for his quick wit and was a popular member of his platoon.  He was renowned  within his company for his excellent fitness and constant sense of humour.  His strength of character can be seen by his recent ability to overcome his natural fear of heights to become a rock climber while taking part in some Adventure Training in Canada.

Lieutenant Colonel James Hopkinson, his Commanding Officer, said:

"Lance Corporal Allan Douglas was extremely well liked by all who knew him, especially his comrades in the Mortar Platoon.  He displayed all the qualities of professionalism, drive and humour that make a Scottish soldier.  He was bright in character and an intelligent man  who threw himself at his job with vigour.  His recent promotion to Lance Corporal was a surprise to him but not to us who knew him.  He was a very capable soldier and had a great deal of potential.  

"His enthusiasm and comradeship were obvious in all that he did, but especially in the gymnasium.  He was happiest there, and the job of physical training instructor for the company saw him blossom into a capable Lance Corporal.  He was most content when takinglessons and putting his fellow Highlanders through their paces.  Allan carried this enthusiasm over to his work in Iraq.

"Allan was the perfect soldier for service in Iraq.  Chosen to serve in Delta Company Headquarters because of his own self-discipline and reliability he was a natural soldier: fit, trustworthy and at ease in often difficult situations where he never seemed to get down or become tired.  He had a tremendous style, in the true tradition of the Scottish soldier, with the Iraqis whether they were policemen, civilians or children and with hiswinning smile he soon had them on his side.  Allan was a natural team player who always looked out for others, was quick with a joke, but above all else was professional and dedicated to his task.  He made a true difference in Iraq.  It is telling that since this sad incident a great many Iraqis, both civilian leaders and members of the security forces have called to pass on their condolences.  Allan made an impact in their lives that it will be hard to match.

"Lance Corporal Douglas was not only a comrade but was a friend to many.  He will be sorely  missed by those who were privileged to serve with him."

On being informed on the incident, Defence Secretary John Reid said:

"I was very saddened to hear this morning that a British soldier had died whilst performing his duty in Iraq. 

"My thoughts are with his family and friends."

We would ask the media to respect privacy of Lance Corporal Douglas' family at this difficult time.


----------



## AmmoTech90

http://www.news.mod.uk/news_headline_story2.asp?newsItem_id=3959

Corporal Gordon Alexander Pritchard killed in Iraq
Published Tuesday 31st January 2006

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence can confirm the death of Corporal Gordon Alexander Pritchard from the Royals Scots Dragoon Guards on 31 January 2006.

Corporal Pritchard died from injuries sustained as a result of an explosion at approximately 0534GMT in Um Qasr in Basrah Province.  He had been commanding the lead Snatch Landrover in a three-vehicle convoy on a routine rations and water run.

Gordon Alexander Pritchard was 31, and was married with children.  His next of kin have been informed.  Our deepest sympathy goes to his relatives and friends at this sad time.

Three other soldiers were injured, one seriously, in the same incident and are receiving medical treatment at Shaibah medical facility.

After being told of the incident, Secretary of State for Defence John Reid said:

    "I was greatly saddened this morning to learn of the death of a British soldier in Iraq and that three others were wounded.  Coming on top of the loss yesterday of Lance Corporal Allan Douglas this is obviously a matter of great sadness not only for the families but I believe for the armed forces and the nation.

    "We have now sustained 77 deaths through hostile action in Iraq and one hundred fatalities in all.  And it's an appropriate time to reflect on the determination, courage, professionalism and sacrifice of our armed forces themselves and of the families who also sustain them there. 

    "And I think it's also a time for all of us throughout the nation to consider the contribution that they and others who have risked and given their lives have made for people in Iraq and places like Afghanistan to lift the burden of tyranny from the shoulders of those people."

The media are asked to respect the privacy of the family.


----------



## big bad john

Corporal Gordon Pritchard, Royal Scots Dragoon Guards


----------



## big bad john

Death of Trooper Carl Smith in Iraq
3 Feb 06 
It is with great sadness and regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Trooper Carl Smith of the 9th/12th Royal Lancers (Prince of Wales's) on 2 February 2006, as a result of a vehicle accident whilst on operations in Abu Al Khasib, south of Basra, Iraq.


Trooper Carl Joseph Smith, 9th/12th Lancers (Prince of Wales's).
Carl Joseph Smith was born on 19 November 1982 at Kettering. Schooled in Rushden, Northamptonshire, Carl joined the Army at age 22, following a school friend into the 9th/12th Royal Lancers (Prince of Wales's). Following his initial training at the Army Training Regiment, Winchester and then the Armour Centre, Bovington he began preparations to join his Regiment in Iraq, as a part of 7th Armoured Brigade (The Desert Rats). Throughout his training he proved quick, bright and committed, drawing compliments from his instructors. Having completed basic training Trooper Smith was eager to join his Regiment on operations. Keen to make a difference in Iraq, he deployed to B Squadron, based in Basra Palace, as part of The 9th/12th Royal Lancers (Prince of Wales's) Battlegroup. He arrived in theatre on 23 January 2006.

Trooper Carl Smith made a profound impact during the short time he had been in the Regiment, displaying the potential to do well in the Army. Sharp, inquisitive and enthusiastic, Carl carried the hallmarks of a good reconnaissance soldier, impressing everyone on his pre-deployment training in the UK. He adapted quickly to his surroundings in Iraq and relished the demands made of him by this unfamiliar country and the operational environment. During his initial period of familiarisation in theatre, Carl was never still, always seeking opportunities to soldier with his troop and to patrol in the suburbs of Basra and Abu Al Khasib. 

Lt Col Charles Crewdson, his Commanding Officer, said:

"Trooper Carl Smith settled in very quickly to regimental soldiering, his early impressions of Iraq were positive and he understood the importance of his mission. He was starting a joint patrol with the Iraqi Army, when tragically his vehicle was involved in an accident. Despite only serving for a short time he had already earned an excellent reputation as a hard worker. As all members of the Regiment who die on active service, his sacrifice will be remembered and never forgotten.

"Carl bore all the trademarks of what makes the British Army great. Keen, intelligent, compassionate and motivated he was moved greatly by those he encountered in Iraq during the course of his patrols. 

"Our thoughts are with his family and young son. The Regiment has lost a friend and a soldier brimming with potential. We count ourselves fortunate to have served with such a man."

Trooper Smith's family have issued the following statement:

"Trooper Carl Smith (23) was killed in Iraq whilst serving with the 9th/12th Royal Lancers. He was involved in a road traffic accident whilst doing the job he loved and enjoyed. He was proud to serve his county as a British soldier.

"Paul and Dee, his parents, sister Katherine, partner Carly and son Lewis (3) fully supported his decision to pursue a career in the army, and are immensely proud of him though devastated by his death."

The media are asked to respect the family's privacy at this time.


----------



## big bad john

Trooper Carl Smith


----------



## big bad john

http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/core/Content/displayPrintable.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/02/07/db0702.xml&site=5

Eric Brooks
(Filed: 07/02/2006)

Eric Brooks, who has died aged 97, commanded the signals section in Popski's Private Army in the Italian campaign.

On the outbreak of the Second World War, Brooks was welcomed back to the Royal Corps of Signals, with which he had served on first enlisting in the Army. He was posted to Cairo where he joined the clandestine Irregular Wireless Operators' School.

Refusing to work out of uniform, Brooks was transferred as a signaller to the Long Range Desert Group, operating in the Libyan desert behind enemy lines. 

When his truck was blown up during a raid, he evaded capture by walking many miles back to base. He was so badly dehydrated that his vocal chords shrivelled, leaving him with a gravelly voice for the rest of his life.

Brooks was an exceptional signals operator who could coax wireless transmissions over very long distances from sets with a range of no more than 20 miles. 

He was recruited to L Detachment, Special Air Service Brigade, the unit from which 1 SAS was later formed, by Lt-Col David Stirling and took part in raids on Axis airfields and petrol dumps.

At the end of the campaign in North Africa, Brooks was stranded in his wireless truck at M'Saken, when he was found and recruited by Lt-Col Vladimir Peniakoff. Born in Belgium of Russian parentage, Peniakoff, known as "Popski", was in command of No 1 Demolition Squadron.

The squadron became known as Popski's Private Army (PPA) and worked with the Arabs on intelligence-gathering and raiding operations in enemy-occupied territory. 

"The arrangement with Brooks was private," Popski said afterwards, " but he stayed with us until the end of the war." 

Brooks accompanied PPA to Italy and took part in the landings at Taranto in September 1943. PPA was initially involved in diversionary activities, but was later transformed from a loose, two-patrol unit into an organised raiding force equipped for special operations.

Each patrolman had to be a good navigator and motor mechanic, a competent machine-gunner, demolition expert and resourceful fighter. Brooks, then a sergeant, and a comrade, Sergeant Beautyman, were described by their commanders as wireless geniuses. 

Despite operating in primitive and often dangerous conditions, they constructed and operated the WT system, trained the patrolmen and carried out secret monitoring of the airwaves.

The PPA Jeep-borne patrols were in action continuously from mid-June until winter 1944. They splashed through rivers, wound their way down gorges and up mountains, skidding on the greasy, rain-soaked sheep tracks, living on the rooftop of Italy as they skirmished northwards, probing for chinks in the German defences.

Near Perugia, Brooks was given command of the Signals Section. At Sant'Appolinare in Classe, near Ravenna, intervention by Popski saved the basilica and its sixth-century mosaics from destruction by the artillery. In autumn 2005 the city of Ravenna sent Brooks a parchment scroll in gratitude for his part in the rescue operation.

In the last phase of the campaign, PPA captured more than 1,300 prisoners, 16 field guns and many smaller weapons. At the end of the war, it was Brooks who handed Popski the signal slip informing him that Germany had surrendered.

Eric Hamilton Brooks, one of eight children, was born on July 10 1908 in the Holly Tree public house at Addlestone, Surrey, where his father was landlord. An idyllic childhood came to an end when his father died and his mother moved to a small cottage.

Young Eric, together with some of his siblings, was removed to Shaftesbury Homes and went to a local school. Aged 13 he helped the family by working in an aircraft factory and caddying on a golf course. Three years later he enlisted in the Army.

Wireless telegraphy interested him, and he went into the Royal Corps of Signals. Long-distance running in mid-winter at Catterick camp brought a lung infection to the Army's notice and he was discharged. 

After the end of the war, Brooks accompanied Popski to Belgium and Switzerland on covert diplomacy in an attempt to bring about the abdication of the King of the Belgians. Brooks then went to work for the Post Office, where he was based in the international cable room.

Ostensibly a telegrapher, he was also used in security operations. These included attempts to monitor the signals being sent from the high-powered wireless transmitter that was used by the spies Peter and Helen Kroger, and visits behind the Iron Curtain.

While Brooks was secretary of the Government Wireless Operators' Association there was some acrimony over the merger with the Post Office Workers' Union, and Brooks later admitted that he had bugged the telephones of Dr Charles (later Lord) Hill, the Postmaster-General, and Clive Jenkins, the general secretary of the Association of Scientific, Technical and Managerial Staffs.

Brooks retired in 1973. He married first, in 1932 (later dissolved), Rose Freelove. He married secondly, in 1949, Kathleen Alcock, who predeceased him.

Eric Brooks died on December 8, and is survived by a daughter from his first marriage and a daughter from his second.

Information appearing on telegraph.co.uk is the copyright of Telegraph Group Limited and must not be reproduced in any medium without licence. For the full copyright statement see Copyright


----------



## big bad john

Photo 1)  Comrades from The Highlanders (Seaforth, Gordons and Camerons) bear the coffin of Lance Corporal Allan Douglas. 
[Picture: WO2 Shane Wilkinson] 

Photo 2)  Comrades from the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards bear the coffin of Corporal Gordon Pritchard. 
[Picture: WO2 Shane Wilkinson]

Photo 3)  Comrades from the 9th/12th Royal Lancers (Prince of Wales's) bear the coffin of Trooper Carl Smith. 
[Picture: WO2 Shane Wilkinson]


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/CaptainRichardHolmesAndPrivateLeeEllisKilledInIraq.htm

Captain Richard Holmes and Private Lee Ellis killed in Iraq
1 Mar 06 
It is with great sadness and regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the deaths of Captain Richard Holmes and Private Lee Ellis in Al Amarah, Iraq on Tuesday 28 February 2006.

 Captain Holmes and Private Ellis, from 2nd Battalion The Parachute Regiment, were attached to the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards in Al Amarah, Maysaan Province. They were killed when a roadside bomb exploded as they conducted a routine patrol. Tributes have today been paid to the two soldiers by their Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel James Chiswell.

Captain Richard Holmes 

Richard Holmes was born on 1st November 1977. He joined the Parachute Regiment after studying law at Liverpool University. He lived in Winchester, Hampshire with his wife, Kate, whom he married shortly before deploying to Iraq in October 2005.

Richard joined the Army in January 2001. After completion of Officer Training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst he was commissioned into The Parachute Regiment. On successful completion of the demanding Pre-Parachute Selection, the Basic Parachute Course at RAF Brize Norton and the Platoon Commander's Battle Course he joined B Company, the Second Battalion The Parachute Regiment. He served with the Battalion in Northern Ireland and also completed an earlier tour in Iraq. He completed an attachment with the The Highlanders before returning to The Parachute Regiment in April 2005 to command the Anti Tank Platoon. He deployed to Maysaan with D Company as part of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards Battle Group in October 2005.

During his time in Maysaan, Captain Holmes worked tirelessly with the local Iraqi Security Forces. His principal work in Iraq was developing and mentoring a co-ordinated Iraqi Operations Centre, a task requiring tact, personality and patience. His efforts to learn Arabic and embrace the local culture, coupled with his natural sparkle and enthusiasm, endeared him greatly to the Iraqis with whom he worked so closely. This in turn made him highly effective in influencing and enhancing the organisation for which he was responsible. A fine ambassador for The Parachute Regiment, he will also be greatly missed by his many friends in The Highlanders and the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards.

Lieutenant Colonel James Chiswell, his Commanding Officer, said:

"Charming, compassionate and bright, Richard was one of The Parachute Regiment's rising stars.  He brought a warm humour and enormous professionalism to all he touched.  He excelled as a young commander with both The Parachute Regiment and The Highlanders, and was deeply respected by those he led. 

"In Iraq he made a real difference, displaying wise judgement and total dedication in his efforts to progress the efficiency of the Iraqi Police in Al Amarah.  His determination to understand and share in the local culture was typical of his positive outlook and, as always, reaped dividends and won him many friends. 

"As a reflection of his ability and character, he was due to leave us later this year to take up a prestigious instructor's post as a Platoon Commander at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst.  Kind, fun and warm humoured, he was a pleasure to be with and always saw the lighter side of life. 

"With his passing, The Parachute Regiment has lost a fine soldier and officer.  Our thoughts are with his wife, family and many friends."

Private Lee Ellis was born on 24th January 1983.  He lived in Wythenshawe, Manchester with his fiancée Sarah and his daughter Courtney.

Private Ellis joined the Army in September 2003 and completed his basic training at the Infantry Training Centre (Catterick).  In April 2004 he joined D Company, the Second Battalion The Parachute Regiment. Suffering from an injury in 2005, he showed typical fortitude and determination to recover.  He deployed to Iraq in October 2005 with D Company and operated in Maysaan Province as part of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards Battle Group.

Private Ellis was a keen sportsman.  An apprentice with Wigan Athletic Football Club, he gave up a career in professional football to join The Parachute Regiment.  A committed Manchester City supporter; he made every effort to watch each televised match.  An equally keen boxer, he looked forward to representing his Company and the Battalion on its return to Colchester.

Private Lee Ellis was not only a comrade but a close friend to many.  He will be sorely missed by all those who were privileged to serve with and know him.  Our thoughts are with his family and young daughter.

Lieutenant Colonel Chiswell said of Private Ellis:

"Bright, enthusiastic and immensely popular, Private Ellis displayed all the qualities of a first class Paratrooper.  His strength of character and dedication were reflected in his determination to overcome injury and to join his friends and comrades on operations in southern Iraq. 

"His comradeship stood out; he was always willing to help others, and invariably did so with a smile on his face.  Hardworking, professional and with an irrepressible sense of humour, he showed enormous compassion in his dealing with the local Iraqis he encountered, whether they were Police, civilians or children. 

"He was a natural team player who always looked out for others and who was always upbeat and focused.  Above all else he was a total professional, dedicated to his task.  He made a genuine difference in Iraq.

"Private Ellis was an outstanding soldier, comrade and friend.  He will be sorely missed by all those who have served with him and our thoughts are with his fiancée and family."

The media are asked to respect the families' privacy at this time.


Private Lee Ellis
Picture: MOD
Private Lee Ellis


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/DeathOfABritishServicemanInAfghanistanCorporalMarkCridge7SignalRegiment.htm

Death of a British Serviceman in Afghanistan – Corporal Mark Cridge, 7 Signal Regiment
24 Mar 06 
It is with profound regret that the Ministry of Defence must announce the death of Corporal Mark Cridge who died in Camp Bastion, Afghanistan, on 22 March 2006. His death is being investigated; initial inquiries do not indicate hostile action.

 Corporal Mark Cridge, who was 3 weeks short of his 26th birthday, joined the Army in April 2001, as a Technician. On completion of his trade training he served with 3 (UK) Divisional Signal Regiment, and deployed twice on operations to Kuwait and Iraq. He moved to 7 Signal Regiment last summer, and deployed to Afghanistan on 3 March 2006. He was working as part of a small team providing communications from Camp Bastion in Helmand Province, Afghanistan.

Lt Col Alan Blackwell, his Commanding Officer, paid tribute to Corporal Cridge:

"Corporal Mark Cridge was an instantly likeable young man. Well respected by all ranks, he was a good all round soldier who clearly enjoyed his trade. Mark was a natural athlete and was always among the first to volunteer to play sport for his Troop or Squadron; he often turned in a good score on the cricket pitch. 

"Last summer he enjoyed a mountaineering expedition to Bavaria with friends from the Regiment. Mark trained hard with the Regiment in preparation for the deployment to Afghanistan and was excited about the tour. Our thoughts are with his family and friends. We have all lost a soldier and friend who was very capable, good company and widely respected."


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/2006/nr20060330-12729.html

IMMEDIATE RELEASE 	No. 261-06 
March 30, 2006 	
DoD Identifies Army Casualty 

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Sgt. 1st Class John T. Stone, 52, of Norwich, Vt., died March 28 in Lashkagar, Afghanistan as a result of enemy mortar and small arms attacks during combat operations.  Stone was assigned to the Army National Guard's 15th Civil Support Team, South Burlington, Vt.

            For further information related to this release, contact Army Public Affairs at (703) 692-2000


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/DeathOfLanceCorporalPeterEdwardCraddockInAfghanistan.htm

Death of Lance Corporal Peter Edward Craddock in Afghanistan
28 Mar 06 
It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence confirms the death of Lance Corporal Peter Edward Craddock of 1st Battalion The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Regiment in Lashkar Gah, Southern Afghanistan on Monday 27 March 2006.



LCpl Craddock died as a result of a road traffic accident; enemy forces are not thought to have been involved. Our sympathies are with his family and friends at this very difficult time. 

Lance Corporal Peter Edward Craddock, known as ‘Tinhead’ to his many friends (a reference to his love of biscuits), enlisted into the Army in January 1998 in Reading. He completed his infantry training at the Army Training Regiment Lichfield and the Infantry Training Centre Catterick, before joining the 1st Battalion The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Regiment in September 1998. 

During his eight years of service, Lance Corporal Craddock served on operations in Northern Ireland and Kosovo, before deploying to Afghanistan in September 2005. He also took part in exercises in Canada, Belize, Kenya and Jamaica. 

Promoted to Lance Corporal in June 2005, he was due to attend a mortar course on his return from Afghanistan to qualify him for further promotion. During the tour of Afghanistan, Lance Corporal Craddock proved most worthy of his new rank, commanding his team calmly and professionally at all times. He was an extremely popular member of both Support Company and the Battalion as a whole.

Lance Corporal Craddock's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel David Brown, said of him:

"You do not get soldiers any better than Lance Corporal Craddock. His loss on his multiple’s final patrol before completion of their 6-month operational tour of Afghanistan is an utter tragedy. We all felt numb at news of his death. ‘Tinhead’ epitomized the Mortar Platoon; he had a huge character. 

"No doubt time will slowly heal our deep sadness. In the meantime the thoughts of the whole RGBWLI Regimental family are with his bereaved family; especially his beloved sister, Amanda, and brother William."

Expressing his sympathy in the House of Commons on Monday 27 March, Secretary of State John Reid said:

"My thoughts are with his family and friends, as I am sure are those of the whole House."


Photo 1)  Lance Corporal Peter Edward Craddock of 1st Battalion The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Regiment 
[Picture: MOD]


----------



## Danjanou

*Brigadier General Stanley James Ledger “Speedy” Hill MC DSO (2 bars) *

18/03/2006

From the Daily Telegraph

Brigadier 'Speedy' Hill 

18/03/2006

Brigadier "Speedy" Hill, who died on Thursday aged 95, won an MC and three DSOs as a commander of airborne forces during the Second World War.

In 1942 Hill took command of the 1st Battalion, Parachute Regiment, which was dropped at Souk El Arba, deep behind enemy lines in Tunisia. His orders were to secure the plain so that it could be used as a landing strip and then to take Beja, the road and rail centre 40 miles to the north east, in order to persuade the French garrison to fight on the Allied side.

To impress the French commander with the size of his unit, Hill marched the battalion through the town twice, first wearing helmets and then changing to berets. The Germans, hearing reports that a considerable British force had occupied Beja, responded by bombing the town.

On learning that a mixed force of Germans and Italians, equipped with a few tanks, was located at a feature called Gue, Hill put in a night attack. But a grenade in a sapper's sandbag exploded, setting off others, and there were heavy casualties when the element of surprise was lost.

Two companies carried out an immediate assault while Hill, with a small group, approached three light tanks. He put the barrel of his revolver through the observation port of the first tank and fired a single round. The Italian crew surrendered at once. He banged his thumbstick on the turret of the second tank, with the same result.

But when he used the method on the third tank, the German crew emerged, firing their weapons and throwing grenades. They were dealt with in short order, though Hill took three bullets in the chest. He was rushed to Beja, where Captain Robb of the 16th Parachute Field Ambulance operated on him and saved his life.

The citation for Hill's first DSO paid tribute to the brilliant handling of his force and his complete disregard of personal danger. The French recognised his gallantry with the award of the Légion d'Honneur.

Stanley James Ledger Hill, the son of Major-General Walter Hill, was born at Bath on March 14 1911. Young James went to Marlborough, where he was head of the OTC, and then won the Sword of Honour and became captain of athletics at Sandhurst.

Nicknamed "Speedy" because of the long strides he took as a tall man, he was commissioned into the Royal Fusiliers, with whom he served with the 2nd Battalion, and ran the regimental athletic and boxing teams.

In 1936 he left the Army to get married, and for the next three years worked in the family ferry company. On the outbreak of war Hill rejoined his regiment, and left for France in command of 2RF's advance party. He led a platoon on the Maginot Line for two months before being posted to AHQ as a staff captain.

In May 1940, Hill was a member of Field Marshal Viscount Gort's command post, playing a leading part in the civilian evacuation of Brussels and La Panne beach during the final phase of the withdrawal. He returned to Dover in the last destroyer to leave Dunkirk, and was awarded an MC.

Following promotion to major and a posting to Northern Ireland as DAAG, Hill was dispatched to Dublin to plan the evacuation of British nationals in the event of enemy landings. He booked into the Gresham Hotel, where several Germans were staying at the time.

Hill was one of the first to join the Parachute Regiment and after being wounded in Tunisia in 1942, he was evacuated to England. Although forbidden to take exercise in hospital, he used to climb out of his window at night to stroll around the gardens. Seven weeks later, he declared himself fit and, in December, he converted the 10th Battalion, Essex Regiment, to the 9th Parachute Battalion.

In April the following year, Hill took command of 3rd Parachute Brigade, consisting of the 8th and 9th Parachute Battalions and the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion, which he commanded on D-Day as part of the 6th Airborne Division.

Given the task of destroying the battery at Merville and blowing bridges over the River Dives to prevent the enemy bringing in reinforcements from the east, he completed the briefing of his officers with the warning: "Gentlemen, in spite of your excellent training and orders, do not be daunted if chaos reigns. It undoubtedly will."

Things began to go wrong straight away. Many of the beacons for marking the dropping zones were lost, and several of the aircraft were hit or experienced technical problems. Hill landed in the River Dives near Cabourg, some three miles from the dropping zone, and it took him several hours to reach dry land.

The terrain was criss-crossed with deep irrigation ditches in which some of his men, weighed down by equipment, drowned.

Since he did not trust radio, he kept in touch by driving around on a motorcycle, periodically being found directing traffic at crossroads by his advancing men. Near Sallenelles, Hill and a group of men of the 9th Parachute Battalion were accidentally bombed by Allied aircraft; 17 men were killed.

Hill was injured but, after giving morphia to the wounded, he reported to his divisional commander, who confirmed that the battery at Merville had been captured after a ferocious fight, and that Hill's brigade had achieved all its objectives.

Hill underwent surgery that afternoon, but refused to be evacuated and set up his headquarters at La Mesnil. Under his leadership, three weak parachute battalions held the key strategic ridge from Chateau St Côme to the outskirts of Troarn against repeated attacks from the German 346th Division.

On June 10 the 5th Battalion, Black Watch, was put under Hill's command. Two days later, when the 9th Parachute Battalion called for urgent reinforcements, Hill led a company of Canadian parachutists in a daring counter-attack.

The 12th Parachute Battalion, took Bréville, the pivotal position from which 346th Division launched their attacks on the ridge, albeit at great cost. Hill said afterwards that the enemy had sustained considerable losses of men and equipment and a great defensive victory had been won. He was awarded a Bar to his DSO.

The 3rd Parachute Brigade returned to England in September but three months later it was back on the front line, covering the crossings of the River Meuse. In the difficult conditions of the Ardennes and in organising offensive patrolling across the River Maas, Hill's enthusiasm was a constant inspiration to his men.

In March 1945 Hill commanded the brigade in Operation Varsity, the battle of the Rhine Crossing, before pushing on to Wismar on the Baltic, arriving on May 2, hours before the Russians.

He was wounded in action three times. He was awarded a second Bar to his DSO, and the American Silver Star.

Hill was appointed military governor of Copenhagen in May and was awarded the King Haakon VII Liberty Cross for his services. He commanded and demobilised the 1st Parachute Brigade before retiring from the Army in July in the rank of brigadier.

He was closely involved in the formation of the Parachute Regiment Association and, in 1947, he raised and commanded the 4th Parachute Brigade (TA).

The next year, Hill joined the board of Associated Coal & Wharf Companies and was president of the Powell Duffryn Group of companies in Canada from 1952 to 1958. He was managing director and chairman of Cory Brothers from 1958 to 1970.

In 1961, Hill became a director of Powell Duffryn and was vice-chairman of the company from 1970 to 1976. Among a number of other directorships, he was a director of Lloyds Bank from 1972 to 1979.

He was for many years a trustee of the Airborne Forces Security Fund and a member of the regimental council of the Parachute Regiment. In June 2004, he attended the 60th Anniversary of the Normandy landings.

A life-size bronze statue of him with his thumbstick, sited at Le Mesnil crossroads, the central point of the 3rd Parachute Brigade's defensive position on D-Day, was unveiled by the Prince of Wales, Colonel-in-Chief of the Parachute Regiment.

James Hill married first, in 1937, Denys Gunter-Jones, with whom he had a daughter and, in 1986, Joan Haywood. 

At Chichester in his final years he enjoyed pursuing his lifelong hobby of birdwatching.


----------



## big bad john

Death of Staff Sergeant Paul Eaton
10 Apr 06 
It is with great regret that the Army must announce the death of Staff Sergeant Paul Eaton of The Scottish Transport Regiment (Volunteers). SSgt Eaton was fatally injured yesterday, Sunday 9 April 2006, after an incident while training with the Regiment's Blue Arrows Motorcycle Display Team.


Staff Sergeant Eaton 
[Picture: Army]
Staff Sergeant Eaton, 45, joined the Scottish Transport Regiment RLC(V), based in Dunfermline, in 1998 when he was posted as the Regimental Sergeant Major for the last two years of an exemplary 22 year army career. His love of the army and the Regiment persuaded him, on retirement in 2000, to rejoin the Regiment as the Non-Regular Permanent Staff member responsible for the Regiment's transport fleet.

SSgt Eaton's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Phillip Couser, said:

"Paul was a man of unstinting loyalty and devotion whose dedication to the Regiment and its soldiers made him irreplaceable.  It goes without saying that as a well liked and respected member of a very close knit team he will be sorely missed." 

In addition to his normal duties, Staff Sergeant Eaton's main contribution to the Regiment was managing, and performing with, the Blue Arrows, a motorcycle display team which has performed throughout the UK at military and private shows for over 30 years. 

Of particular note in 2004 was the way in which Paul single-handedly regenerated the Blue Arrows after it virtually folded due to the deployment of many of the team's riders to Iraq on Operation TELIC. This achievement is undeniably due to the exceptional commitment, endeavour and leadership of Staff Sergeant Eaton and was recognised recently when he was awarded a Commander in Chief's Certificate of Commendation.

The thoughts and condolences of the Commanding Officer and all ranks of the Regiment are with Paul Eaton's family at this terribly sad time.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/LtRichardPalmerOfTheRoyalScotsDragoonGuardsKilledInIraq.htm

Lt Richard Palmer of The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards killed in Iraq
16 Apr 06 
It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Lieutenant Richard Palmer of The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards following an attack in Southern Iraq on Saturday, 15 April 2006.


The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards
Whilst on a joint patrol with the Iraqi Army in the vicinity of Ad Dayr, the vehicle that Lieutenant Palmer was commanding was contacted by a roadside bomb. Despite the best efforts of his comrades and medical teams, he died of his wounds. Richard was single and came from Ware in Hertfordshire.

Richard Palmer was born into an Army family on 19th March 1979. His father served on attachment with The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards and it was from this attachment, and the connections made during it, that Richard decided that he wanted to join the Regiment. After Haileybury School and Durham University, Richard attended The Royal Military Academy Sandhurst. His time at Sandhurst was marked by his enormous popularity and his highly competent but relaxed style. He was soon recognised as an accomplished sportsman, representing the Combined Services at Rackets and Hockey.

Richard was commissioned into The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards on 8 August 2004 and joined the Regiment in Fallingbostel that Summer, joining D Squadron as a Troop Leader. During his Troop Leader's course he once again excelled in a relaxed and assured manner. He seemed to have a natural flair for tank commanding, remaining calm under pressure whilst dealing with a myriad of complications. He returned to Regimental Duty in time to assume command of his Troop as it begun its full training year to prepare it for operations. On training in Canada he proved to be an able tactician and an accomplished leader of men. He quickly became a popular member of the Squadron and forged strong relationships with all ranks.

On operations in Iraq, D Squadron has been attached to the Danish Battlegroup. Richard continued to lead his men with a firm but fair hand and had earned himself a reputation as one of our most promising young officers. Well-liked and respected in equal measure he was able to inspire his men to operate in high risk environments, always leading from the front. He was at the front of the troop when he was killed, leading them on a joint patrol with the Iraqi Army.

"His popularity within his Squadron cannot be underestimated." 
Lt Col Ben Edwards, Commanding Officer
Lieutenant Colonel Ben Edwards, his Commanding Officer, said:

"Lieutenant Richard Palmer was one of my very best Young Officers. He was an intelligent, charming, talented yet incredibly modest individual. Despite having only served with the Regiment for just under two years he was widely regarded by soldier and officer alike as a star of the future.

"He had a dream start to an Army career; arriving just in time for a training season in Canada and then deploying on Operations. He demonstrated straight away that he was more than capable of commanding his Troop in testing situations on the Prairie, never betraying a lack of practical experience. He led his men through their pre-deployment training with his winning combination of leadership and friendship, creating deep loyalty within a tight knit team. On Operations he continued to display leadership qualities above and beyond those expected of a junior Lieutenant. His popularity within his Squadron cannot be underestimated. As part of the Danish Battlegroup he was experiencing international soldiering that would stand him in good stead in what seemed destined to be a glittering military career.

"Individuals such as Richard have made a tangible difference to the future of the people of Iraq. On a daily basis they put their lives at risk as they endeavour to improve the security situation within the country. He will be sorely missed by all those who knew him and we will ensure that his life has not been sacrificed in vain.

"Our thoughts are with his family and friends; The Regiment has lost a great ambassador, a splendid soldier and a fine friend. We count ourselves as fortunate to have served with such a man."

Richard's father, Brigadier John Palmer, said the following about his son:


"Richard was a much loved son, grandson, brother, uncle and boyfriend, with a huge number of very good friends. He was enormously proud to be a soldier and in particular to be a member of the Royal Dragoon Guards.  He was very well aware of the dangers that he and others faced in Iraq, but he believed that the work they were doing was gradually making life better for the Iraqi people. 

"Richard was a very talented and popular young man who achieved a lot in his life.  We are immensely proud of him – whilst nothing can make his loss any easier we are just thankful that the other members of his troop, of whom he thought so much, were not seriously injured. 

"We are very grateful to the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards for all the support we are receiving."

Adam Ingram MP, Minister for the Armed Forces, said:

"I was deeply saddened to learn of the death of Lieutenant Richard Palmer – my thoughts and sympathies are with his family at this very difficult time."


----------



## big bad john

Lt Richard Palmer


----------



## 1feral1

I found this on the back of the Regiment's ANZAC Day services leaflet, it was blowing in the wind in the compound today. Our Dawn service was conducted at pre-dawn on the 25th. Its kind of nice, and although specifically Australian, I feel it speaks for all Allied personnel who have gave their lives in all wars, but you decide for yourself. 

It reads as follows:


DEDICATION TO THE MEMORY OF FALLEN COMRADES

I saw the going down of the sun on that ANZAC Day- the chaotic maelstrom of Australia's blooding! I fought in the frozen mud of the Somme and in a blazing destroyer exploding in the North Sea. I fought on the perimiter at Tobruk. I crashed in the flaming wreckage of a fighter in New Guinea and lived with the dammed in a place called Changi. I fought in the snow in Korea, and again in the jungles of Malaya, Borneo, South Vietnam and East Timor. In the deserts of Somalia, Afghanistan, and now Iraq. I was your mate, the kid across the street, the medical student graduate, the mechanic at the corner garage, the baker who brought you your bread. I was the gardener who cut your lawns, and the clerk who sent you your bills. I was a Private, a Naval Commander, an Air Force Bombardier. No man knows me! No name marks my tomb! For I am every Australian; I am the unknown soldier! I died for a cause I held just, in the service of my land, so that you and yours may stay in freedom, and I am proud to be Australian.

After that was said on a cool ANZAC Day morning, you could have heard a pin drop from a km away.

With the almost daily casualties coming out of various AOs in where our Allied soldiers serve, with only the changing of a few battle locations, and a few countries, this could be any of us, and in a way represents us all, from today back to the first conflicts our nations have endured.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## big bad john

http://news.scotsman.com/index.cfm?id=693762006

First UK servicewoman dies in Iraq
LAURA ROBERTS

First British servicewoman killed to be in action for 20 years Helicopter crashed in Basra after reportedly being hit by missile Four British servicemen also killed in the crash on Saturday Key quote
"I know there is a natural tendency when such awful events occur to speculate about possible causes. I would only caution that such speculation is not only unhelpful but can be very distressing to the loved ones of those involved." - Des Browne, Defence Secretary

Story in full
THE first British servicewoman to be killed in action for 20 years was among those who died in the helicopter crash in Iraq at the weekend. 

Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill, 32, and Wing Commander John Coxen, 46 - the highest-ranking British officer to be killed on active service in Iraq - were passengers in the Lynx helicopter which smashed into a two-storey house in the centre of Basra on Saturday, after it was reportedly hit by a missile or rocket. 

Also killed were the pilot, Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman, the co-pilot, Captain David Dobson, and a gunner, Marine Paul Collins. 

The Ministry of Defence described Flt Lt Mulvihill, as an "ambitious and extremely competent" airwoman. She was on her second operational tour in Iraq. Her husband, Lee, is also in the Royal Air Force. 

Her parents, Terry and Sue Poole, were informed of their daughter's death while on holiday in Spain. They have returned home. 

The last British servicewoman to be killed in action was Ulster Defence Regiment Corporal Heather Kerrigan, 20, who was hit by an IRA landmine in Co Tyrone in 1984. 

Iraqi police have said the helicopter was hit by either a missile or a rocket before it crashed into the empty house. Technology fitted to Lynx helicopters is believed to protect them from surface-to-air missiles, but not rocket-propelled grenades. 

But yesterday, Des Browne, the newly-appointed Defence Secretary, refused to comment on whether the Lynx had been brought down by enemy action, saying a detailed Royal Military Police investigation and a full Board of Inquiry was under way. 

He told the Commons: "I know there is a natural tendency when such awful events occur to speculate about possible causes. I would only caution that such speculation is not only unhelpful but can be very distressing to the loved ones of those involved." 

Mr Browne also played down the significance of the disturbances in the hours after the tragedy and defended troops amid reports that a child was killed by British fire. 

TV pictures showed Iraqis waving their arms and grinning in apparent jubilation before launching attacks on British personnel who tried to secure the crash site. Five Iraqis were reportedly killed when British troops responded after being attacked with stones, guns, petrol and blast bombs, rocket-propelled grenades and mortars. Two armoured vehicles were set on fire. 

"It is entirely right that our troops take action to defend themselves in such circumstances," Mr Browne said. "British personnel fired baton rounds and a limited amount of live ammunition." Seven UK personnel were injured, but none sustained serious injuries, he said. 

Mr Browne insisted southern Iraq was not "rising up" against the UK, requiring troops to be withdrawn immediately. But a second night of curfew was imposed yesterday amid fears British forces may face further recriminations from the local population. 

In total, 109 British service personnel have died since the start of hostilities in Iraq. One other servicewoman died while in Iraq, but that was not through enemy fire. 

The five soldiers will be given a full military funeral at St Bartholomew's Memorial Church, Yeovilton, next week.

'Best friend and beloved wife'
FLT Lt Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill, who was on her second operational tour in Iraq when she was killed, was last night described by her husband as a "most wonderful person". 

Lee Mulvihill said: "Sarah was my best friend and my most beloved wife. She was also an adored daughter and sister, highly loved and respected by all who had the pleasure of knowing her. 

"Her love of sport and outdoor activities was only outshone by her commitment to the Royal Air Force, of which she and I are extremely proud to be part. 

"Her loss has greatly affected more people than anyone can comprehend." 

The 32-year-old flight operations officer and her husband were based at RAF Benson in south Oxfordshire. 

Group Captain Duncan Welham, her station commander, paid tribute to her. "Sarah was one of the Royal Air Force's finest: courageous, upbeat and unselfish, a dedicated officer who will be missed by us all. 

"While at RAF Benson, Sarah's lively character and commitment to colleagues and friends made her extremely popular in the workplace and across the wider station community. 

"There was nothing she would not tackle and her contribution to all aspects of life and work was actively sought, valued and appreciated. She was a keen sportswoman who enjoyed running, rowing and football." 

Flt Lt Mulvihill joined the RAF as an airwoman and was first posted to Iraq in 2003. A keen runner, she often outran her male colleagues on morning fitness sessions. 

Flt Lt Mulvihill's parents, Terry and Sue Poole, were informed of their daughter's death while on holiday in Spain and are now staying with their son in Dover. 

A neighbour said: "She was in the cadets when she was younger and this was all she ever wanted to do. It was the lifestyle she dreamed of." 

An MoD spokesman said: "Sarah-Jayne was keen to put her knowledge and experience to the test and she returned to Iraq in the operations officer role earlier this year." 

Last night Gladys Snell, a neighbour of Flt Lt Mulvihill's family in Herne Bay, Kent, said: "I have known her since she was a little girl of about nine or ten. 

"She was a lovely girl, so bubbly and she quite clearly loved what she did in her career." 

"It was something she had wanted to do from a young age. She obviously didn't live round here anymore but she would often come back to visit her family. 

"She never gave the impression of being worried. She loved what she did and it is so awful to hear this news."

'Humble and courageous' man
WING Commander John Coxen was "a unique individual" whose reputation in the Royal Air Force was "second to none", his senior officer said yesterday. 

Wing Cmdr Coxen, 46, from RAF Benson in Oxfordshire, was a passenger on the helicopter on Operation Telic when it was shot down. 

Group Captain Duncan Welham, station commander at the base, said: "John's reputation across the Support Helicopter Force and Royal Air Force was second to none. 

"He was a unique individual, humble and courageous. The world will be sadder place without him." 

He added: "A true professional at work in all that he touched, he was outwardly quiet, but always had a twinkle in his eye that gave away a mischievous and dry sense of humour. 

"He could always see the fun in any situation. A truly devoted husband, John enjoyed family life to the full with his wife Agnes and will be sadly missed." 

Originally from Liverpool, Wing Cmdr Coxen joined the RAF in 1983. 

A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: "Well-known for his high standards, he had a gift for developing his students to their full potential; indeed, many of today's front-line Royal Air Force helicopter pilots owe their achievements to his dedication and skill." 

He added: "Throughout his time at the front-line, John developed a persona that was greatly respected and well-liked by all who flew with him, peers and students alike." 

On promotion to his current rank, Wing Cmdr Coxen had worked at the Ministry of Defence where his duties included the development of defence policy for operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Outgoing entertainer enriched people's lives
LIEUTENANT Commander Darren Chapman, 40, was the Commanding Officer of 847 Naval Air Squadron. 

The married father of three was a "consummate professional" and a "larger than life character" with a tremendous ability to make people laugh, according to Royal Marines Colonel John McCardle. 

His family said in a statement they were "deeply shocked and devastated" at his death. They added: "He was a fantastic father, husband, son and friend who was deeply committed to family life; always there for those who needed him. 

"Outgoing, gregarious and always joking, he was the consummate entertainer who touched and enriched many people's lives. He adored flying in the service and we can rest assured that he died doing the job that he so loved."

Thoughtful young man who followed a dream
PAUL Collins, 21, the door gunner, had dreamed of being in the Commandos since he was ten, his family said yesterday. In a statement released through the MoD, his parents said he recovered from a bad motorbike crash to fulfil that dream, and was never happier than with his "brothers in arms". 

Originally from Devon, he joined the Royal Marines in June 2003. He was serving with 847 Naval Air Squadron. 

His parents said: "Paul was a wonderful young man and so full of potential and zest for life. He was physically and mentally strong, though this was tempered by an intelligent, thoughtful and caring nature."

An impressive and enthusiastic pilot
CAPTAIN David Dobson, 27, known as "Dobbo" to colleagues, only joined his squadron two months ago but had already shown himself to be an impressive young pilot, his commanding officer said yesterday. 

Based with 847 Naval Air Squadron at the Royal Naval Air Station Yeovilton, he was a keen sportsman who played basketball and cricket for the services. 

Royal Marines Colonel John McCardle, Commanding Officer, Commando Helicopter Force, said: "Extremely well-respected, he approached all his duties with tremendous levels of enthusiasm, displaying a positive attitude and ready cheerfulness."


----------



## 1feral1

Thanks BBJ for the above info on the Lynx being shot down and for giving us an insight to who these personnel were.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/PrivateJosevaLewaiceiAndPrivateAdamMorrisKilledInIraq.htm

Private Joseva Lewaicei and Private Adam Morris killed in Iraq
15 May 06 
It is with deepest regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the deaths of Private Joseva Lewaicei, 25, and Private Adam Morris, 19, both of The 2nd Battalion, The Royal Anglian Regiment.


Both men died as a result of injuries sustained from a roadside bomb at approximately 2345hrs local time in Basra City, Southern Iraq, on 13 May 2006. The two riflemen were on a routine patrol when the incident occurred.



Private Joseva Lewaicei 

Private Joseva 'Lewi' Lewaicei (pronounced 'Lewethi'), was born on 29 April 1981 in Lautoka, Fiji. Lewi grew up in Fiji but decided early on, like many of his friends, to join the British Army.

He joined The 2nd Battalion, The Royal Anglian Regiment, known as 'The Poachers', in May 2002 at the age of 21. Since then he served as a rifleman in Afghanistan between June and October 2003 as part of the enduring ISAF commitment and for two years in Ballykelly, Northern Ireland on a roulement tour. He also served in Jordan and Iraq, particularly enjoying the amount of time he spent in helicopters on both occasions.

Members of his platoon will remember him fondly as a reliable and professional soldier as well as being someone who could make them laugh. He was the first Fijian to join the Battalion, and was planning to take some of his friends to the South Pacific to show them his home, Paradise Island. He was proud of his job in the Army and his efficient style was an example to others. 

He was good company; his colleagues describing him as the soul of the platoon. He was also protective of them all and somebody others would turn to for help. One dyslexic soldier described how Lewi would assist him with his written English by checking the spelling in letters to his girlfriend.

He was the father of a 7-year old daughter in Fiji. Universally popular he will be sorely missed by his friends and colleagues.


His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Des O’Driscoll, said:

"Private Lewaicei was a valued and well-regarded member of C Company and was known as a fun loving and exuberant character. He was a keen sportsman and had represented the Battalion in both Rugby and Boxing. He was an exceptional rugby full back regularly impressing those who saw him play, and was once offered a professional contract.

"Immensely strong, his colleagues will remember with some glee the day he was finally beaten in an arm wrestle by their platoon sergeant, although he always maintained he let him win. 

"Our sympathy goes out to his family at this terrible time; we are deeply saddened at his tragic loss; he will be sorely missed by his friends and the wider regimental family."

Private Adam Morris

Private Adam Peter Morris, nicknamed 'Borris', was born on 24 September 1986. He lived in Leicester with his mother Linder and attended the local college before joining the British Army at the age of 17. He was single.

Private Morris completed his basic training at the Infantry Training Centre Catterick in 2004. He then joined C Company 2 Royal Anglian in Northern Ireland, serving as a rifleman during a two year roulement tour in Ballykelly.


Despite being a junior soldier he had already been identified as having great potential. His colleagues anticipated that he would make Platoon sergeant at the very least. He was noted for his sheer professionalism and reliability, and on a recent tactics and leadership course he passed out as best student. Whilst exercising in Jordan he took over the role of a non-commissioned officer where he rose to the challenge and acquitted himself with composure. 

He was a sociable individual with a good sense of humour. He made time for others and would raise morale by telling jokes and playing the fool, belying his true intelligence and passion for the military. He was happy to be in Iraq and getting on with his job. 

During a period of ceremonial duty at the funeral for HRH Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester in November 2004 he was particularly pleased when members of the Royal family spoke to him personally, complementing him on his turnout and appearance.

He will be remembered as a friend and a most accomplished soldier. His loss has touched and greatly saddened all those who had the honour to know him.

His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Des O’Driscoll, said:

"Adam joined the battalion in Northern Ireland and rapidly made his mark as an energetic and thoroughly professional young soldier. He undoubtedly had a bright future ahead of him. Although Private Morris had only been with 'The Poachers' for just under two years, he was one of our most promising young soldiers and had a fine career ahead of him. 

"Always one of the keenest and most attentive soldiers in the Company he stood out from many of his peers. At times teased for his military knowledge, he had an inquiring mind and a desire to learn. 

"He was well-liked and respected by all the company for his resolve. He had suffered a leg injury late in 2005 but fought his way back to fitness, determined that he must deploy on operations in Iraq alongside his many friends. Always 'Army barmy' he even found a camouflage cover for the cast on his leg.

"Adam’s loss has touched and saddened all of us who had the honour to know him. Our thoughts are with his family at this terrible time; He will be sorely missed by his friends and by the wider regiment."


----------



## AmmoTech90

Two soldiers from the Queen's Dragoon Guards killed and two injured.

RIP

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/5026378.stm


----------



## GAP

In this day and age on insular thinking, On this day, I would like to salute the many members of Foreign Militaries that have fallen over the years for the values we all hold near and dear. God Bless


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/LieutenantTomMildinhallAndLanceCorporalPaulFarrellyKilledInIraq.htm

Lieutenant Tom Mildinhall and Lance Corporal Paul Farrelly killed in Iraq
30 May 06 
It is with immense sadness that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the names of two British soldiers from the Queen's Dragoon Guards killed in Iraq on 28 May 2006.


Lt Tom Mildinhall, Queen's Dragoon Guards
Picture: MOD
On the evening of Sunday 28 May at 2137hrs local, a British Army patrol from 1st The Queen’s Dragoon Guards (The Welsh Cavalry) was attacked by a roadside bomb in the Al Jezaizah district of North West Basra. The explosion hit an armoured Land Rover patrol on a routine task in support of the Iraqi Security Forces. Very sadly the incident killed two members from A Squadron: Troop Leader Lieutenant Tom Mildinhall and Lance Corporal Paul Farrelly.

Lieutenant Tom Mildinhall

Lieutenant Tom Mildinhall was born on 9 July 1979. His father is a retired Army officer and the family home is in Battersea, south London. His younger brother John is currently studying a PhD at Bristol University. Lieutenant Mildinhall was educated at Monkton Combe school in Bath where he excelled at rowing.

After studying Artificial Intelligence & Computer Sciences at Durham University and completing his officer training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst in April 2004, Tom was commissioned into the QDG, a reconnaissance regiment that recruits mostly from Wales and is known as ‘The Welsh Cavalry’. The Regiment is based in Osnabrück, Germany and forms part of 20 Armoured Brigade. 

In November 2004 he deployed with the Regiment to Iraq where he assisted in training the fledgling Iraqi Border Police. A difficult task, but one he undertook with considerable enthusiasm and diligence and in which he quickly made a considerable impact. On his return from Iraq he completed a series of demanding training exercises and reinforced his reputation for leading by selfless example. His second Iraq deployment to southern Iraq began one month ago.

His first love was skiing and he was planning an adventurous ski expedition at the end of his tour of duty in Iraq. He was a keen downhill ski instructor and a popular member of the Regimental Ski Team.

He will be missed by those who served along side him for his extremely dry sense of humour and razor sharp wit that often left everyone in stitches. He was a close friend to many in the Officers’ Mess but was also very close to his soldiers.

His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Anthony Pittman, said:

“Lieutenant Mildinhall was a thoroughly capable officer. He was intelligent, determined and utterly loyal to both his own command and his superiors. He led by example and his soldiers responded positively, safe in the knowledge he had their best interests at heart. It was typical of his command style to insist he physically led the more dangerous patrols, as he was doing last night when his Troop came under attack and he suffered a fatal injury. He was calm under pressure and I could rely upon him to deliver results in the complex operational environment of Iraq. 

“He was a true enthusiast and it was uplifting to be in his company. Regardless of circumstance he always viewed the glass as half full. His love of life, sharp wit and ability to laugh at himself coupled with his enduring commitment to the team were qualities that endeared him to us all.

“He loved his time in the Army and was happiest when serving with his Regiment and we all benefited from his presence. With his passing, 1st The Queen’s Dragoon Guards has lost a truly promising officer. Our thoughts are with his family and many friends.” 

Tom's parents - his father, Lt Col (Retd) Colin Mildinhall formerly of the Royal Engineers and his mother, Susan, a speech and language therapist - have released the following statement:

"This is an ordeal we would not wish any mother and father to endure. For those parents who have lost sons and daughters in this way, we are now with them. For those who will have to go through this in the future; we are here. We share the pain of the soldiers and the families of the others injured and killed in this incident.

"We have lost a beautiful, talented and loving son for ever. Our world is in pieces and our country has again lost one of its best. Our hope is that in time our family may reassemble those pieces into some form of normality. 

"Tom achieved an immense amount in his life. He rowed at school and at Durham University and skied with us from an early age. He talked proudly of his Regiment and enjoyed the camaraderie of his fellow soldiers. 

"We are very grateful for the support of our friends, Tom’s friends and colleagues from school and university and also for the outstanding help we are receiving from the Army."


L Cpl Paul Farrelly, Queen's Dragoon Guards
Picture: MOD
Lance Corporal Paul Farrelly 

Lance Corporal Paul Farrelly, known as ‘Fas’, was born on 13 August 1978 and grew up in Runcorn, near Liverpool. He moved to Rhyl when he was about 16-years-old and enlisted into the Army in March 2002. He has two younger sisters Sadie and Laura, and a younger brother Liam. His mother lives in Anglesey and his father in Cheltenham. 

Paul Farrelly joined the Queen's Dragoon Guards after completing his basic training at the Army Training Regiment in Winchester, where he was judged top recruit. 

Lance Corporal Farrelly was serving on his third Iraq deployment with the QDG, which had begun one month ago. He first served in Iraq during the initial combat operations between February and May 2003. He completed his second six month tour in April 2005 when the Regiment was deployed to assist in training the Iraqi Security Forces. 

Paul was a keen footballer and a regular member of the Regimental 1st XI. His love of the game was such that even when injured he still appeared at all the matches and was a staunch supporter of the team. He was an all-round sportsman and never happier than with a ball or bat.

He will be remembered as a happy, jovial soldier as well as a dedicated family man. He was devoted to his wife and three young children and was adamant that family came first above all things.

Paul's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Anthony Pittman, said of him:

“Lance Corporal Farrelly was widely acknowledged as one of the most competent Lance Corporals in the Regiment. He was knowledgeable, quick-thinking and tough. He stood out amongst his peers as a natural leader; level-headed and utterly dependable. His wealth of experience, combined with his ability to identify quickly the critical path meant his contribution was way beyond that commensurate with his rank. He was marked out for early promotion. He set and demanded the highest standards, but he also knew it was his responsibility to encourage and coach those less able. 

“He embodied much of what is best about soldiers in the British Army; selfless, determined, humorous and steadfast in the face of adversity. Always a committed family man, Paul spoke often and fondly of his wife Natalie, and their three children, Reece, Morgan and Brooke.

“Lance Corporal Farrelly was an outstanding soldier who will be sorely missed by all those who have had the privilege to serve with him. A dearly loved husband and father, our thoughts are now with his wife and family.”


----------



## Red 6

"He stands in the unbroken line of patriots who have dared to die
that freedom might live, and grow, and increase its blessings.
Freedom lives, and through it, he lives–
in a way that humbles the undertakings of most men."

Franklin Roosevelt​


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CaptainJimPhilippsonKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Captain Jim Philippson killed in Afghanistan
13 Jun 06 
It is with immense sadness that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the name of the British soldier from 7 Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery killed in Afghanistan on Sunday 11 June 2006.


Captain Jim Philippson 
[Picture: MOD] 
UK forces were involved in an incident in Helmand Province, Southern Afghanistan, on the evening of Sunday 11 June 2006 during which a mobile patrol was engaged in a firefight against suspected Taliban forces. Sadly as a result of this engagement Captain Jim Philippson was killed and two other soldiers seriously injured. Our thoughts and sympathies are with their families and friends at this difficult time.

Captain Jim Philippson, 29, from St Albans in Hertfordshire, 
completed his further education at Plymouth University. He joined the Army in January 2001 and, after his course at the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst, was commissioned into the Royal Artillery later that year. 

He then undertook his Young Officers’ course at the Artillery Centre, Larkhill. From the outset his sharp intellect, determination, positive attitude and infectious enthusiasm stood out and he was selected for a posting to 29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery. He relished the challenge of demanding commando selection where his physical stamina was more than matched by his mental robustness. 

Not only was he successful but he led the way. Having settled into the Regiment his confident, yet self-effacing, approach had a real impact. His unique combination of fierce professionalism, relaxed style of command and sense of fun won him the respect and loyalty of his soldiers and peers. He displayed all of these qualities in the high pressure operational environment of Iraq but also on exercises in Norway, USA and Cyprus. Moreover, he was always looking to get involved; throwing himself wholeheartedly into his sport and social life with the same passion as his work.

Having concluded his tour with 29 Commando Regiment, Capt Philippson was keen to undertake the challenge of service with 7 
Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery and after a six month deployment to the Falkland Islands joined the Regiment in February 2006 as it prepared for deployment to Afghanistan. 

Very soon he found himself a pivotal member of the team with the role of training and mentoring the Afghan National Army. Here his maturity, patience, technical skill as an instructor and responsiveness was an example as much to his colleagues as to his Afghan counterparts who warmed quickly to his inherent leadership and charisma. He was a man that wanted to make a difference, and he did. 

Capt Philippson served only a short time with 7 Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery but his influence on it and 29 Commando Regiment previously was tremendous. A genuine character who was full of life and humour yet with a highly committed edge, he will be remembered as a gifted, considerate and popular officer who would always go that extra mile for his soldiers and his friends. He will be sadly missed by everyone that that knew him.

Lieutenant Colonel David Hammond, his Commanding Officer, said:

"Jim was a top quality officer in the best traditions of the Regiment and the British Army. Those around him were influenced not only by his commitment, passion and drive but also his enthusiasm and ready wit. A gifted commander he had the self-confidence of an assured professional yet was also modest and willing to learn. 

"All of this earned him the respect of all those he touched. The commitment he showed to his task in Afghanistan and every challenge he undertook was an inspiration.

"He was a rising star in every sense who had a huge amount to offer. He is a tremendous loss and our thoughts are with his family and many friends at this very difficult time." 

Following the incident Secretary of State for Defence Des Browne issued this statement: 

"I wish to express my sincere condolences to the families and friends of those killed and injured in this attack. My thoughts are with them and those troops continuing their difficult task of helping to ensure Afghanistan remains secure."


----------



## big bad john

Please make this a time to reflect on absent comrades.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-1875206.php

KIA Marine is 2,500th lost in Iraq

By John Hoellwarth
Times staff writer


The 2,500th member of the U.S. armed forces killed since the war in Iraq began is a Marine from California, the Defense Department announced today. 

Cpl. Michael Estrella, of Hemet, was killed June 14 during combat operations in Anbar Province, Iraq, the Defense Department said.


2nd Lt. Binford Strickland, spokesman for the Marine Corps Base in Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii, where Estrella’s unit is based, said that Estrella is the 2,500th military member killed since the invasion of Iraq. Casualty officials at Marines Corps Headquarters in Washington, D.C., confirmed Strickland’s statement. 

A field radio operator by military specialty, Estrella was assigned to India Company, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Marines, at the time of his death. His unit has been in Iraq since March.

Estrella was on his second combat deployment when he was killed. He was with 3/3 when it deployed to Afghanistan in November 2005 and returned to Hawaii in June 2005, Strickland said.

The U.S. suffered its 2,000th casualty in late October, when statistical data showed that more than half of the fallen were under age 25.

Estrella, at 20, had already earned the Combat Action Ribbon, National Defense Medal, Afghanistan and Iraq Campaign Medals, and the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal at the time of his death. Stickland said a recommendation to award him the Purple Heart has also been submitted, but it has not yet made it through the administrative process of being approved.


----------



## Pendant

The bodies of two American soldiers reported missing in Iraq since Friday have been found south of Baghdad and showed signs of "barbaric torture," a senior Iraqi military official said Tuesday. But the American military said it could not verify that report.

Maj. Gen. Abdul-Aziz Mohammed said the bodies of 23-year-old Army Pfc. Kristian Menchaca of Houston, and 25-year-old Army Pfc. Thomas Lowell Tucker of Madras, Ore., were found on a street near a power plant in the town of Youssifiyah.


RIP to both of them


----------



## Red 6

Roger, I only hope their suffering was short-lived.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CorporalPeterThorpeAndLanceCorporalJabronHashmiKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Corporal Peter Thorpe and Lance Corporal Jabron Hashmi killed in Afghanistan
3 Jul 06 
It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the deaths of Corporal Peter Thorpe and Lance Corporal Jabron Hashmi in Afghanistan on 1 July 2006.


Corporal Peter Thorpe 
[Picture: MOD] 
Corporal Thorpe and Lance Corporal Hashmi, from the 3rd Para Battlegroup, were killed following an incident in Sangin, Helmand Province, southern Afghanistan. Four other personnel were injured. Their injuries are not thought to be life-threatening. Next of kin have now been informed. 

Corporal Peter Thorpe

Corporal Peter Thorpe, Royal Signals, was born on 3 January 1979 and lived in Barrow-in-Furness, Cumbria. Corporal Thorpe joined the Army in August 1995 as an apprentice tradesman at Harrogate and went on to complete his communications training at the Royal School of Signals at Blandford, Dorset. He was then posted to 216 Parachute Signal Squadron in the 5th Airborne Brigade. 

There he went on to successfully qualify as a military parachutist, fully embraced his role as an airborne communicator and completed his first tour of Afghanistan in 2001. He was then posted on a two-year tour to Northern Ireland. Subsequently, returning to the UK in January 2006 to prepare for his second operational tour in Afghanistan. 

Corporal Thorpe was a keen sportsman, turning his hand to a wide variety of pursuits, as well as being an Army Physical Training Instructor. He was a well-respected member of the Squadron whose outstanding trade and soldiering skills combined with his great sense of humour endeared him to all.

His Commanding Officer said

"Corporal Thorpe was a highly motivated, talented and tremendously popular soldier who constantly inspired those around him whatever the situation. A gifted instructor, he had acquired a huge range of military skills and qualifications and was happiest when passing on this knowledge. 

"He had recently been selected for promotion to Sergeant and was keen to work in an Army Training Regiment. He undertook his role as a patrol commander with absolute professionalism in support of the 3 PARA Battlegroup in the demanding environment of Afghanistan. An outstanding man, his sad loss and that of Lance Corporal Hashmi is felt by us all."


Lance Corporal Jabron Hashmi. 
[Picture: MOD]
Lance Corporal Jabron Hashmi 

Lance Corporal Jabron Hashmi, of the Intelligence Corps, was attached to the Royal Signals. Lance Corporal Hashmi was born on the 23rd April 1982 and lived in Birmingham.

Lance Corporal Hashmi joined the Army in June 2004 and completed his trade training at the Army Training Centre Winchester and his intelligence training at Chicksands, Bedfordshire. He was posted to the Royal Signals in January 2006 and immediately made his mark on the Troop. His extraordinary determination, sense of duty and desire to learn was infectious and he threw himself into preparations for his deployment to Afghanistan. 

His Commanding Officer, said

"Enthusiastic, confident and immensely popular, Lance Corporal Hashmi displayed all the qualities of a first class soldier. His enthusiasm for the role he had been given was simply outstanding. He was brimming with confidence and hugely keen to take part in all the training prior to the operation. 

"Once deployed in Helmand Province, his skills proved vital in support of the 3 PARA Battlegroup, providing protection for his comrades in the highly demanding working conditions of Southern Afghanistan. A fine young man, his sad loss and that of Corporal Thorpe will be felt by us all." 

On learning of the incident Defence Secretary Des Browne said: 

"My thoughts are with the family and friends of those killed in the attack against UK troops in Afghanistan. Our troops are in Afghanistan to help the Afghans rebuild their country. That means facing down the Taliban, who will go to any lengths to oppose progress. In doing this job we lost two of our troops yesterday and I am greatly saddened by this."

Lance Corporal Hashmi and Corporal Thorpe will be sadly missed by all those who served with them and our thoughts are with their families at this difficult time.


----------



## ArmyRick

To all of Her Majesties Soldiers who paid the ultimate price in Iraq, Rest in peace


----------



## Sig_Des

RIP to the fallen.

Touches home to see a fellow signaller give up that price.

Velox, Versutus, Vigilans


----------



## Red 6

The Marine Corps has an unofficial saying: Sepius exertus, semper fidelis, frater infinitas. (Often tested, always faithful, brothers forever.)
rest in peace, brothers.


----------



## big bad john

British soldier killed in Afghanistan on 5 July 2006
5 Jul 06 
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of a British soldier in Afghanistan today, Wednesday 5 July 2006.

 During a patrol in Sangin town, members of the 3 Para Battle Group were attacked by suspected Taleban forces. We can confirm that during the incident a British soldier has been killed. 

We are currently in the process of informing next of kin and cannot comment further until that process is complete.


----------



## big bad john

Further to the previous:

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/PrivateDamienJacksonKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Private Damien Jackson killed in Afghanistan
6 Jul 06 
It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Private Damien Raymond Jackson in Afghanistan on 5 July 2006.


Private Damien Jackson 
[Picture: MOD] 
Private Jackson, from The 3rd Battalion the Parachute Regiment, died as a result of injuries sustained during a firefight with Taliban forces at approximately 1400 hours local time in Sangin, central Helmand Province. The incident occurred during a security patrol to clear a Helicopter landing site.

Private Damien Raymond Jackson

Private Damien Raymond Jackson was born on 9 July 1986. He lived in South Shields, Tyne and Wear and joined the Army in November 2003, completing his basic training at the Infantry Training Centre at Catterick, North Yorkshire. An enthusiastic, robust and physically fit Paratrooper, Pte Jackson passed his Combat Infantry Course (PARA) Training and Pre-Parachute Selection course (P Company) with flying colours. In June 2004 he joined A Company, The 3rd Battalion The Parachute Regiment. 

During his time with A Company, Private Jackson completed several overseas exercises and two operational deployments. In January 2005 he deployed to Canada with the company to complete Exercise Frozen Star and in March 2006 deployed to Oman on Exercise Desert Eagle to conduct pre-Afghanistan deployment training. Pte Jackson showed typical fortitude and determination to recover quickly from an injury whilst conducting a Long Range Parachute Insertion on Exercise Frozen Star. 

Private Jackson had also completed two successful operational tours with the Battalion, firstly to Northern Ireland in June 2004 and, secondly, to Basrah Province, Iraq. Afghanistan was Private Jackson’s third operational tour with the Regiment. An extremely experienced and reliable Paratrooper, Pte Jackson was also a team medic and had shown a keen interest in becoming a combat medic. He had also been recommended for promotion to Lance Corporal. 

A keen football fan and Sunderland AFC fanatic, Pte Jackson made every effort to return home to catch as many matches as he could at the Stadium of Light, where he was a season ticket holder. Pte Jackson also enjoyed athletics and ran for his local athletics club, the South Shields Mariners, both before joining the Army and whilst at home on leave. He was particularly proficient at 400m and 800m running. 

Popular, hard working and pro-active Pte Jackson was an extremely competent and reliable Paratrooper. His strength of character and level-headedness helped him maintain a focused and professional attitude to any task he was given and his infectious sense of humour allowed him to conduct his duties always to the best of his abilities and always with a smile.


Private Damien Jackson 
[Picture: MOD] 
Pte Jackson’s Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Stuart J C Tootal, said of him:

"Private Damien Jackson was an excellent young soldier who represented the very best of what being a paratrooper is all about. Extremely popular and a superb sportsman, he was also highly professional and always took care of those around him. 

"Having joined the Regiment in 2004, Damien quickly made his mark within the Battalion and served in numerous theatres including Northern Ireland and Iraq. Damien died doing the job he loved and fighting to protect his fellow paratroopers. 

"One of the very best in all respects, he will be sadly missed by all his comrades in 3 PARA and our thoughts are with his family and friends at this difficult time."

Above all Pte Jackson was a friend to all, a great character and was full of life. He was an extremely popular member of 3 PARA and he will be sorely missed by all who were privileged to serve alongside him. Our thoughts are with his family and friends at this sad time. He will never be forgotten.

Pte Jackson's father, Daniel, gave the following tribute to his son:

"I wish everyone to know just how extremely proud I am of my son Damien – of all that he has achieved in his lifetime and of the fact that he died, when duty called, protecting others, in the service of his country.

"A fine, upstanding South Shields lad, Damien was immensely proud to have achieved his ultimate ambition in becoming a member of the finest regiment in the British Army. 

"He will be missed and fondly remembered by everyone who knew him. My family and I are desolated at this news but we will strive to seek inspiration from the example of his courage.

"We fully support the British Army in Afghanistan whilst in no way supporting or condoning a government policy which has placed our young men and women in such dreadful danger. We now ask everyone to allow us the opportunity to share our grief in peace. I thank you all." 

On learning of Pte Jackson's death Defence Secretary Des Browne said:

"I was greatly saddened to hear that one of our courageous soldiers was killed whilst on a patrol in Northern Helmand this morning. My thoughts go out to his family and friends. He, like all our troops in Afghanistan, was bringing security and stability to Helmand so that the Afghan people can rebuild their country after decades of war and the tyranny of the Taliban."


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CorporalJohnCosbyKilledInIraq.htm

Corporal John Cosby killed in Iraq
17 Jul 06 
It is with immense sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Corporal John Johnston Cosby in Iraq on Sunday 16 July 2006.


Corporal John Cosby 
[Picture: MOD]
Corporal Cosby, 1st Battalion The Devonshire and Dorset Light Infantry (1DDLI), died as a result of gunshot wounds following an operation by British Forces to apprehend a key terrorist leader and accomplice in a suburb of North Basra. During the course of the operation British military personnel came under small arms fire and two soldiers sustained gunshot wounds. Sadly, Corporal Cosby subsequently died as a result of his injuries. 

Corporal John Cosby was born in Belfast on 12 April 1978 and lived there until he was seven years old. His family moved to Exeter in 1985 where he spent his early years before joining 1DDLI in 1998. 

He started his military career as a rifleman in an Armoured Infantry platoon in Warminster before moving to London with the Battalion for ceremonial duties. During this time he served on a six month tour of South Armagh after which he was promoted to Lance Corporal.

When the Battalion was posted to Ballykinler, Northern Ireland, Corporal Cosby was selected from the top soldiers in the Battalion to attempt selection for the Close Observation Platoon (COP). He passed the course with flying colours and went on to spend two years as second in command of a four man team on operations in the Province. He excelled in this role and it soon became obvious that he was ready to attend the Section Commanders’ Battle Course in order to earn promotion to full Corporal. A capable and natural junior commander, he gained a rare Instructor’s Grade Pass; a great accolade, as anybody who has done this exceptionally demanding course will know. On return to the Battalion he joined the Reconnaissance Platoon, a post reserved for the top percentage of infantry soldiers, this time achieving a Distinction on his gunnery course.

Whilst in Iraq, Corporal Cosby’s experience, enthusiasm and style made him an obvious choice to be a team commander in the Brigade Surveillance Company. He excelled on the second gruelling Covert Surveillance Course and became well respected by instructors, superiors and subordinates alike. Over recent months he showed uncompromising professionalism in all aspects of his work, rising naturally to the challenges that the demanding operational theatre poses. 1st Battalion The Devonshire and Dorset Light Infantry, based in Catterick, North Yorkshire, is currently three months into a six-and-a-half month tour of Iraq as part of 20th Armoured Brigade.

Corporal Cosby, known as George to his friends, was held in great affection by all who worked with him and those that knew him. He had a relaxed confidence and a manner that was immediately appealing. ‘Mateship’ was important to him and the value in which he held his friends was reciprocated with equal strength. He valued the responsibility he felt for his peers and his subordinates more than his own well-being. Early on in the tour he said to a fellow team commander, "as long as my team goes home safely and my friends go home safely, my job is done".

John was very compassionate and there was something infectious in him that people couldn’t help but like: his determination, his awkward sitting style, his scruffy appearance, his inability to tan even in the desert, his honesty, his lack of sporting prowess, the constantly burning cigarette, the regular mickey-taking of himself and others, his sharp, intelligent wit, his professionalism and his generosity.

"John’s sense of humour was perhaps his most memorable characteristic. His Northern Irish wit meant that a clever observation or delightfully unexpected turn of phrase was never far below the surface. He always saw the lighter side of a situation; he instinctively understood that humour is a force multiplier."

Lieutenant Colonel Toffer Beattie
Cpl Cosby's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Toffer Beattie, said: 

"It is with the deepest regret that I have to announce the death of Corporal John Cosby. He died this morning, 16 July 2006, as a result of gunshot wounds received as he and his team were engaged by militia gunmen during an operation in Basra City. 

"Corporal Cosby and his team were part of the isolation force of a major arrest operation. Following the operation a terrorist who has masterminded many lethal attacks on Multi National Forces was detained and a detailed search of the premises was underway. 

"It was at this point that a number of gunmen ambushed Corporal Cosby’s team. In the ensuing fire fight Corporal Cosby was fatally wounded. He was evacuated by helicopter but died soon after reaching the Field Hospital.

"Corporal Cosby, known to all as George (or more commonly as ‘Gorgeous’ George), was a monumental Battalion personality. An Ulsterman in a West Country Regiment he was always going to stand out, but he did so for all the right reasons. First and foremost he was an infantry Junior Non-Commissioned Officer in the finest tradition. 

"A long term member of the Reconnaissance Platoon he was tough, determined and a talented low-level tactician. He was no spring chicken but pure willpower and an absolute commitment meant he kept up with the very best. 

"John’s sense of humour was perhaps his most memorable characteristic. His Northern Irish wit meant that a clever observation or delightfully unexpected turn of phrase was never far below the surface. He always saw the lighter side of a situation; he instinctively understood that humour is a force multiplier.

"In Iraq Corporal Cosby was a Team Commander with the Brigade Surveillance Company. Hand selected for the task, put through the most demanding selection and trained in specialist techniques, his Company have consistently been in the vanguard of the most important operations so far this deployment. 

"It was on such an operation that he was fatally wounded. From initial reports, it is abundantly clear that John was doing his job superbly. He was leading from the front, he was putting the success of the mission and the safety of his men before his own, just as we would have expected from such a well loved and respected soldier. 

"John was unmarried. Our deepest sympathy goes out to his family, particularly his mother and sister to whom he was very close. He will be sorely missed by the Battalion and the wider Regimental family."

Corporal Cosby’s mother Jean has issued the following statement on behalf of his family:

"Johnston was a great and loving family man. He was an amazing son, brother, uncle and nephew. His sense of humour and bubbly personality will be missed by all of his family and everyone who knew him. His memory will live in all our hearts forever."

The family have asked that its privacy be respected at this tragic and difficult time.


----------



## big bad john

One of the first modern Commando's.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/core/Content/displayPrintable.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/07/21/db2101.xml&site=5&page=0

The Reverend His Honour Major Christopher Lea


(Filed: 21/07/2006)



The Reverend His Honour Major Christopher Lea, who has died aged 88, fulfilled every Victorian father's traditional hope that his younger sons would join the Army, the Law or the Church by entering all three professions.

Lea made his mark as a soldier by earning an MC in the first commando raid of the Second World War, which successfully blew up an Italian bridge. After being captured he read Law in prison camp, which led to his being called to the Bar by Inner Temple in 1948. He practised as a barrister before being becoming a metropolitan magistrate and later a circuit judge. Then, on retiring from the bench, he was ordained priest, and became a much-loved assistant curate at Stratfield Mortimer, Berkshire, for the remaining years of his life.

Christopher Gerald Lea was born at Kidderminster, Worcestershire, on November 27 1917. Christoph, as he was known, went to Charterhouse and Sandhurst, where he hoped to hunt four days a week like his elder brother, the future Lieutenant-General Sir George Lea; but he found that horses were being replaced by armoured vehicles.

Commissioned into the 20th Lancashire Fusiliers, Lea was sent to France on the outbreak of war, and wrote home that he was getting too much food and drink, though not enough exercise, and asking for books on Roman law.

After receiving a shrapnel wound in the Dunkirk retreat, Lea volunteered to be one of the first paratroops with X Troop, II Commando, on an unspecified mission. It was only when Admiral of the Fleet Sir Roger Keyes, Bt, Chief of Combined Operations, shook hands with each man, saluted, and was heard to say, "It's a pity, it's a pity", that they realised how dangerous the operation would be. They were to blow up a freshwater aqueduct of small importance near the village of Calitri, in the Tragino valley of southern Italy. The object was to test the RAF's skill; the men were then to escape 60 miles to a submarine that was supposed to wait at the coast. The demolition experts and much of the explosive material landed in the wrong place when the 35 men made their jumps from Whitley bombers, and the bridge turned out to be made of concrete instead of brick.

Bemused locals were enrolled to help carry the remaining explosives. One of them was a local stationmaster who protested that he would need a certificate to explain his lateness for work. "Yes, well, that will be quite all right," replied Lea. "I will sign a certificate if you produce it for me." Afterwards he could not recall whether he signed any paper, though he remembered that the stationmaster proved to be a good porter.

Just after midnight the bridge blew up - to hearty British cheers. But as the paratroops split into three parties and set off for their rendezvous, they found themselves sliding back in the mud and melting snow on the steep hills. By the third day, Lea had decided that his group would have to use a road if they were to reach their rendezvous. Drawing his pistol, he led them across a bridge in an eerie silence to find a motley group of soldiers, carabinieri, and male and female peasants emerging from hedges on either side armed with pitchforks, ancient muskets and rifles. The patrol's only option seemed to be to open fire; which would have meant civilian casualties. When a lance-corporal asked whether to shoot, Lea replied "No".

It was a painful decision, not least since it meant a humiliating surrender to a rabble. However, as Lea sat disconsolately afterwards in a barn under arrest, he was grateful to two lance-corporals who settled down on either side to say: "We think you made the right decision, sir."

Ten months after their capture the paratroops were in a prison camp at Sulmona, which was said to be escape-proof because it had three lines of barbed wire fencing and was 600 miles from the Swiss border. "You know, it's high time we made some effort to get out," Lea told his X troop comrade Tony Deane-Drummond.

They pretended to be two Italian electricians and planned to climb a ladder to replace a lamp by one fence, and then to scramble over it and two others. Their first attempt had to be abandoned because two loitering carabinieri were in their way.

On the second, they climbed over a wall into the NCOs' compound, only to be pounced on by guards. The automatic punishment was 21 days' solitary confinement, but all the cells were full; so they were sent back to their compound until there was room, giving them a chance to try again.

The next night the pair collected their specially made ladder, passed the guardroom and sentries and crossed the football pitch to the fences. Deane-Drummond was climbing up when a sentry shouted. He confidently called out Lampa and started to unscrew the light. But there was still light from the stars when it went out, and they were pulling up the ladder when a sentry ran from his box.

As Lea shouted that he should throw away the ladder, Deane-Drummond jumped down to the ground outside the camp with a graze from a bullet. Unaware that Lea had been hit in the groin by the same shot, he got away and, after being captured and then escaping again from a hospital, reached the Swiss border. Bleeding badly, Lea was taken to the camp hospital at the insistence of Dr Patrick Steptoe, who later became an in vitro specialist.

After ending the war in a German PoW camp, Lea served in the Indonesian campaign and in Austria before coming out of the Army, with a mention in dispatches, in 1948.

Following his call to the Bar he joined chambers at 1 Paper Buildings, beginning a common law practice, amid strong competition from other ex-servicemen starting late. He started to prosecute for the police in the lower courts, proving a modest, fair-minded advocate; he once pressed a case against a driver who had run away from a car crash, but was pursued by a witness, the runner Christopher Brasher.

In 1952 Lea married Susan Dorrien-Smith, with whom he was to have two sons and two daughters, one of whom later died.

To make ends meet, he became a metropolitan magistrate, deputy chairman of Berkshire quarter sessions and eventually a circuit judge. Demonstrating a mastery of the quizzical eyebrow, he left no offender unaware of the seriousness of his offence, but was never unduly harsh; he was happiest overseeing adoptions.

Lea had already been a churchwarden and a member of his parochial church council for some years when he retired from the bench in 1992. After being ordained in 1993, he settled down happily as an assistant curate at Stratfield Mortimer in Berkshire, where he put the Eucharist at the centre of his ministry until his death on June 1. Retaining his deprecatory sense of humour, he preached clear, thoughtful sermons, reflecting theological reading; he put his heart into every task, whether it was deanery business, visiting the sick or mowing the grass at the old church on the edge of the village where he had lived for 50 years. 

Not the least of his pleasures was officiating, aged 80, at the marriage of his 40-year-old son and at the christening of his grandchildren.


----------



## big bad john

He was one of the best and will be greatly missed by all who knew him.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/news/2006/07/22/db2202.xml

  
Brigadier David Nicholls


(Filed: 22/07/2006)



Brigadier David Nicholls, who has died aged 57, combined a 30-year career in the Royal Marines with being the leading military mountaineer of his generation.

In 1972 Nicholls was in Oman with the lead platoon of A Company, Northern Frontier Regiment, when it was caught in open ground by insurgents fighting the Sultan's Armed Forces. Corporal Mahmood, next to Nicholls, was cut down by a burst of machine-gun fire as the rest of the platoon threw themselves down on the floor of the wadi, which "was as hard as a billiard table".

Realising that the rim of the wadi would be essential to winning the fight, he zigzagged across the 300 yards to its edge, shouting in Arabic for his men to follow. But on gaining the ridge he looked back to see that his troops were far too concerned with recovering Mahmood's body.



Armed with a Kalashnikov rifle and hand grenades, he fought a one-man battle among the rocks, distracting about 20 guerrillas from attacking his exposed company, and denying the enemy use of the ridge for some two hours while the company commander called down artillery and mortar fire. Under this cover the company slowly advanced to join him.

A subsequent search of caves in the wadi led to the recovery of large quantities of ammunition which were being smuggled to the insurgents. Helicopters flew out six wounded government troops, and Nicholls descended from the mountains on foot with the remainder the had a swim off the coast before returning to headquarters.

David Vernon Nicholls was born on February 23 1949, a twin son of Captain G H Nicholls, RN, who had been assistant secretary to Earl Mountbatten of Burma in India. Young David was educated at Ellesmere College and joined the Royal Marines in 1967 while his twin, Mark, who was educated at Marlborough, became a geologist.

Nicholls commanded 45 Commando from 1991 to 1994 on its two deployments to Norway and to Belize. Next he became senior UK staff officer of the Anglo-French Rapid Reaction Force in Bosnia; it was his plan for co-ordinated land and air operations in July 1995 which forced the capitulation of the Bosnian Serbs and the peace accord at Dayton, Ohio.

From 1996 to 1998 Nicholls commanded the Commando training centre at Lympstone, Devon. There the experience he had gained in Oman, Northern Ireland, Central America and the Falklands War, plus his expertise as a mountaineer and well-honed leadership qualities, gave him an unequalled stature.

His final Royal Marines appointment was in 1999 as Commander, British Forces, Falkland Islands, where the Mount Pleasant base has the world's longest corridor linking accommodation and working areas. This half-mile passage was known to his troops as "Death Star Corridor" until Nicholls called in a family friend, the artist Professor Elaine Shemilt who, with colleagues and students from Dundee University, turned it into an attractive, warm thoroughfare now known as the Millennium Corridor. Subsequently Nicholls organised an exhibition at the Imperial War Museum, "Traces of Conflict", about the group's visit to the Falklands some 20 years after the war.

Nicholls's love of mountaineering began at school, where he founded a climbing club; he climbed in New Zealand, the Himalayas, the Alps and Dolomites, making many first ascents and becoming an expert in mountain and Arctic warfare. He failed in an attempt on the summit of Everest in 1988 because of worsening weather.

On retiring Nicholls devoted his energy to Project Atlantis, based in Dundee, a research and consultancy group concerned with environmental protection and education.

In 2001 he proposed to the British Schools Exploring Society that he should lead an expedition for gap-year students called "Footsteps of Shackleton." Thanks in no small part to the good relations which Nicholls enjoyed with Chilean and British military authorities, he took eight leaders and 21 young explorers for three months to remote parts of southern Chile, the Falklands and South Georgia two years later. A second, smaller expedition to South Georgia took place in 2005; and earlier this year Nicholls was voted chairman of the the society's expeditions committee.

Meanwhile Nicholls had founded the South Georgia Heritage Trust, and raised funds for Norwegian volunteers to renovate the historically important manager's house at the Husvik whaling station, which scientists and expeditions now use as a base. In July he took responsibility for the South Georgia museum and the Discovery House visitor centre on South Georgia. His most ambitious project was the extermination of rats on the archipelago in order to allow threatened bird species to breed again.

Nicholls was personable and charming, though sometimes reserved and rather serious. While others stretched out for ease when they reached mountain huts, he would start cleaning before he would allow himself to relax.

He recently bought West Lights lighthouse at Tayport, Fife, and had started to restore it with his stepson, when he was found dead at his door on July 4 by his architect.

David Nicholls married Deirdre Russell (née Burns) in 1982. They divorced in 2001, and she survives him with their daughter and his stepson.


----------



## Red 6

Hey John: Did Brigadier Nicholls receive a gallantry award for his actions that day in Oman? It sounds like an amazing epic. My condolences go out to those who knew him.

Semper Fidelis, Sepius Exertus, Frater Infinitas


----------



## big bad john

He received the Military Cross.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CorporalMatthewCornishOf1LiKilledInIraq.htm

Corporal Matthew Cornish of 1 LI killed in Iraq
1 Aug 06 
It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Corporal Matthew Cornish, 29, of 1st Battalion The Light Infantry (1 LI) in Iraq today, Tuesday 1 August 2006.


Corporal Matthew Cornish, 1st Battalion The Light Infantry. 
[Picture: MOD]
Corporal Cornish died at approximately 0300hrs on Tuesday morning as a result of wounds sustained in a mortar attack on a Multi National Force base in Basra City. Corporal Cornish sustained serious injuries from the explosion and was evacuated by helicopter to the Field Hospital at Shaibah Logistics Base where sadly he subsequently died from his injuries.

Corporal Matthew Cornish was born on 20 July 1977 and grew up in Yorkshire. He enlisted into the Army in Leeds and started his career in Cyprus. An impressive succession of postings followed, including operational deployments to Northern Ireland, Sierra Leone, and to Iraq in 2003 and 2004.

He was serving in Iraq with The Light Infantry, normally based in Paderborn, Germany, and was currently three months into a six-and-a-half month tour as part of 20th Armoured Brigade.

Corporal Cornish, or ‘Pastie’, as he was destined to be nick-named, was the sort of character that thrives in the Army. As a young soldier he would take great pleasure in bringing his Army mates home, where he knew they would get a friendly grilling from his Mother, who was a keen Greenpeace supporter.

He was an ‘anti-tanker’, trained in the MILAN weapon system, and a key member of that platoon. Over the last six months in particular, people were starting to notice him, and he was regarded by many as a ‘safe pair of hands’. He had a good eye for detail and was always willing to stand up for his soldiers, as was his manner.

Matthew developed into a trusted and respected Junior Non-Commissioned Officer who was liked by all who met him. In 2006, in Iraq for a third time, his key role was the task of navigating and leading his pair of Warrior Armoured Vehicles around Basra. Within two weeks he knew the city intimately. On the night of his death he had led his Company Commander around some of Basra’s most notorious districts in the pitch dark, with little reference to a map, and with an assurance that was a credit to him.

The Battalion is much the poorer for his loss.

"Matthew was a great soldier, a fine friend and a marvellous husband and father. He will be remembered for his heart and his great character."

Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Johnny Bowron
His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Johnny Bowron, said: 

"It is with the deepest regret that I have to announce the death of Corporal Matthew Cornish. Matthew was a great soldier, a fine friend and a marvellous husband and father. He will be remembered for his heart and his great character. 

"As an attached member B Company, he made it a richer place for his presence. And as a Fire Support soldier, he clearly added to the strength of the Company in a difficult location.

"The care of his vehicles was first class and they were always in excellent working order – an indication of the sort of chap he was. He was very much his own man, not a typical Non-Commissioned Officer – he followed his own course, and a lot of the time he was absolutely right.

"His typical Yorkshire manner helped pick him out as one of the 'characters' of B Company. 'Pastie' could always be relied upon to give his opinion on any subject, whether it was wanted or not. He had begun to develop an unnerving ability to know what was going to be asked of him before his boss knew himself. And lately he had started rebuilding parts of the camp in Basra without asking permission from anyone at all. This in particular was beginning to drive his Company Serjeant Major to distraction – principally as his ideas were all thoroughly useful.

"A Yorkshireman through-and-through and an enthusiastic follower of Leeds Rhinos Rugby League, he was constantly teased for his inexplicable loyalty to Tottenham Hotspur Football Club. His true passion, though, was for his family. His wife Abby, daughter Libby, and son Ethan, were what lay closest to his heart – the rest was irrelevant. He spoke of them often, and loved them dearly. 

"Corporal Cornish died on Minden Day, when the Light Infantry recalls its Battle Honour by the wearing of white roses. For his friends and colleagues the wearing of the Yorkshire rose will in future have added poignancy."

On learning of the incident, on the same day as three British Soldiers were killed in Afghanistan, Defence Secretary Des Browne said:

"This morning’s news from Afghanistan and Iraq is very sad. I know I speak for everyone when I say that our thoughts are with the families and friends of the soldiers who were killed and injured. 

"Those responsible for the attacks on our soldiers in Northern Helmand do not want to see security and prosperity brought to the local people. We cannot allow them to succeed, and we remain committed to seeing through our part in this vital international effort. 

"Nor will the sad death of a British soldier in Basra deflect our support to the elected Government in Iraq. In both Iraq and Afghanistan our troops are doing a tough job magnificently well. Their courage and commitment demands nothing but admiration."


----------



## Sig_Des

RIP Cpl Cornish, and condolences to your family


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CaptainAlexEida2ndLieutenantRalphJohnsonAndLanceCorporalRossNichollsKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Captain Alex Eida, 2nd Lieutenant Ralph Johnson and Lance Corporal Ross Nicholls killed in Afghanistan
2 Aug 06 
It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the deaths of Captain Alex Eida, 2nd Lieutenant Ralph Johnson and Lance Corporal Ross Nicholls in Afghanistan on Tuesday 1 August 2006.


Captain Alex Eida. 
[Picture: MOD] 
The soldiers were killed following an incident involving insurgent forces in northern Helmand Province on the morning of 1 August 2006. During the incident, a UK vehicle patrol was attacked by insurgents with rocket propelled grenades and heavy machine guns. The soldiers were all embarked in a tracked Spartan armoured reconnaissance vehicle, which was equipped with enhanced protection for operations in Afghanistan. A second vehicle immobilised in the incident was a Scimitar armoured reconnaissance vehicle, also equipped with enhanced protection.

Captain Alex Eida 

Captain Alex Eida Royal Horse Artillery, 29, from Surrey, first saw military service with the Territorial Army whilst studying for his degree in Technology Business Studies at the University of Glamorgan. Though taken with the possibility of a military career, on completion of his degree his passion for travel and adventure training took him to Camp USA as an instructor, which he then followed with time as a ski rep and instructor in France. 

However, he ultimately returned to the Army fold and attended the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, commissioning into the Royal Artillery on the conclusion of his course in April 2002. He then undertook his Young Officers’ course at the Artillery Centre, Larkhill. Throughout his initial training Capt Eida stood out from the crowd. Though extremely easygoing and self-effacing, he always displayed real enthusiasm and passion for his work, on the sports field, during adventure training and socially. 

Moreover, beneath his relaxed exterior was a man with tremendous commitment and a positive attitude, all backed up by an impressive work ethic. This and his outstanding levels of fitness ensured his selection for an arduous appointment with 7 Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery which he joined in October 2002; a challenge which he relished.

Immediately his balanced maturity, professionalism and sense of fun had an impact. His light yet robust and effective command style, moral courage and enthusiasm earned him the respect and loyalty of all ranks and shone through in training and under the pressure of operations. 

All these qualities were evident when he deployed in 2003 to Iraq during the initial war-fighting phase, when he was First Command Post Officer to fire the guns, then again during deployment to Kosovo in 2004 in the demanding covert surveillance role. 2006 saw him as a Forward Observation Officer in Afghanistan where his technical expertise, calm, diligent style and responsiveness not only endeared him to those who worked with him but also made a major contribution to the operation. 

Capt Eida completed his whole Regular service with 7 Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery and within it he proved himself in the most demanding circumstances whilst maintaining his honour, focus, professionalism and balance. He was always prepared to go the extra mile for his soldiers who willingly did the same for him. As such he was not only popular with everyone but he was also universally admired and respected as a friend and colleague. He will be sadly missed by everyone that knew him. 

Lieutenant Colonel David Hammond, his Commanding Officer, said:

"I and the Regiment knew captain Eida extremely well. He was a real character and personality who grew up as an officer amongst us and gave so much to the Regiment. His relaxed yet self-assured air of professionalism, his commitment to his vocation and his soldiers and his infectious enthusiasm earned him the respect of all those that knew him. We have lost a gifted young officer and friend who was a leading light of the unit and will be sadly missed. Most importantly our thoughts are with his family and many friends at this difficult time."

Capt Eida was single. His father Derek and mother Jenny issued the following statement:

"My wife and I and our daughters – Tamsyn and Bryony – were devastated by the news of Alex’s death in Afghanistan and are finding it extremely difficult to come to terms with. Our only consolation is that Alex enjoyed every minute of his life in the Army, in particular serving with 7 Para RHA, to which his passion for fitness, adventure and professionalism were ideally suited. We all loved him very much and will never forget him."


2nd Lt Ralph Johnson. 
[Picture: MOD] 
2nd Lieutenant Ralph Johnson 

2nd Lieutenant Ralph Johnson, Household Cavalry Regiment, 24, who lived in Windsor, joined the Life Guards in August 2005 and established himself as a first class Troop Leader who led from the front. 

Lieutenant Colonel Edward Smyth-Osbourne, Commanding Officer of the Household Cavalry Regiment, based in Windsor, said of him: 

"He was brave, determined and thoroughly loyal to his soldiers and superiors. He excelled in training and quickly won the respect of the men who in turn showed absolute faith in his decisions and leadership. He was popular, quick witted and hugely enthusiastic. His innate energy enamoured him to all; particularly endearing was his devotion to his men and the time and effort he committed to them prior to their deployment. 

"It was obvious to all that he adored his time in the Army. In Afghanistan he displayed real composure and huge professional competence in a novel, harsh and unforgiving environment – and it was typical that, during the early hours of 1 August, he was leading from the front when killed in an ambush in Northern Helmand. 

"With his death the Household Cavalry Regiment has suffered the loss of an exemplary young officer and our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends."

2nd Lt Ralph Johnson was single.


Lance Corporal Ross Nicholls
[Picture: MOD]
Lance Corporal Ross Nicholls 

Lance Corporal Ross Nicholls, 27, enlisted in Edinburgh into the Royal Corps of Signals in August 1995 and served with 216 Signals Squadron, part of 16 Air Assault Brigade. During that time he completed a number of operational tours including both Afghanistan and Iraq before transferring to the Blues and Royals in July 2004. 

Lieutenant Colonel Edward Smyth-Osbourne, Commanding Officer of the Household Cavalry Regiment, based in Windsor, said: 

"He embraced life with the Household Cavalry with gusto and enthusiasm serving with D Squadron on the Prairie in Western Canada and picking up his armoured trades with alacrity. Indeed his previous experience stood him in good stead and he established himself as a bright, professional and effective operator whose presence was a real asset to the Squadron. 

"He volunteered to deploy to Afghanistan despite the fact he had decided to leave the Army and was serving as Lt Johnson’s operator when he was killed in an ambush during the early hours of the 1 Aug in Northern Helmand. With his death the Household Cavalry Regiment has suffered the loss of a talented soldier and our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends." 

Lance Corporal Nicholls leaves behind a wife, Angela, a two year old son, Cameron, and a newborn baby girl named Erin, who live in central London.


----------



## AmmoTech90

One of the pioneers of IEDD in Northern Ireland.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/news/2006/08/02/db0201.xml


> Lieutenant-Colonel GeorgeStyles, who died yesterday aged 78, was awarded the George Cross in 1971 for leading ordnance disposal teams during the terrorist campaign in Northern Ireland and for personally dealing with extremely hazardous devices.
> 
> As the senior ammunition technical officer, Styles, then a major in the Royal Army Ordnance Corps, was responsible for the supervision of Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) teams dealing with the increasing number of explosive devices used in the terrorist campaign.
> 
> In September 1971 the first of what became known as IEDs (Improvised Explosive Devices) was discovered at Castlerobin, Co Antrim. In the course of trying to dismantle it, one of Styles's close colleagues was killed.
> 
> What the IEDs lacked in power they made up for in ingenuity, and it became clear that their main purpose was to kill EOD members who tried to disarm them. When, eventually, one of these devices was recovered intact, the radiograph showed microswitches at the top and bottom of the box so that if it was lifted, tilted or the lid opened, the bomb would explode.
> 
> Styles gave the order for an identical model to be built with a light bulb substituted for the detonator. He took this device home and worked on it in his kitchen until the bulb lit up. "I would have been dead," he said later. But something that a science teacher had said during a lesson years before came back to him and, after a long night, he believed that he had found a way to deal with the IEDs - at least in theory.



Article continues on the link.


----------



## Red 6

Rest in Peace to all these brave warriors. The average guy/gal on the street has no idea of the sacrifice, dedication and committment it takes to serve your nation in uniform. My hat's off to each of these gallant soldiers who gave everything in the pursuit of freedom.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/PrivateAndrewCuttsKilledInSouthernAfghanistan.htm

Private Andrew Cutts killed in Southern Afghanistan
7 Aug 06 
It is with great regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Private Andrew Barrie Cutts of 13 Air Assault Support Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps, in Musa Qualeh, northern Helmand province, on Sunday 6 August 2006.


Private Andrew Barrie Cutts 
[Picture: MOD]
Private Cutts was killed in action at 1530 hours during an operation to disrupt Taliban forces.

In a statement on the day of the incident Defence Secretary Des Browne said:

"I was saddened to hear of the death today of a British soldier who was supporting the NATO mission in Afghanistan. This is a huge loss for his friends and family. My thoughts are with them. 

"UK Forces are making a vital contribution to bringing security to the people of Afghanistan. Today's tragic incident underlines the challenges they face in carrying out this important task."

Private Andrew Barrie Cutts

Private Andrew Barrie Cutts, from Mansfield, was born on 8 January 1987 and enlisted into the Army in July 2003. Following basic training he was posted as a driver into 13 Air Assault Support Regiment, The Royal Logistic Corps, based in Colchester.

Private Cutts deployed to Afghanistan on 11 March 2006 as part of the Regiment’s Force Protection Troop. This was formed from specially selected and highly trained soldiers within the unit and charged with the responsibility of providing firepower and protection for logistic support convoys delivering combat supplies to British troops in Helmand Province. 

Andrew was immensely liked and respected by all those that knew him. He was a popular member of the troop who could always be relied upon to break the tension with a smile and a joke. A fit, highly skilled and diligent soldier with a quiet, unassuming manner, he was preparing himself for parachute selection on return to Colchester. He was a dedicated supporter of his local football team, Mansfield Town, but his real passion lay with his family of whom he talked regularly and with great fondness.

His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Neale Jouques OBE RLC, expressed the views of the entire Regiment when he said:

"He died doing what he was good at, protecting his comrades. He was a brave and exemplary soldier. It is with enormous regret that the Regiment reports the loss of Private Cutts. Our thoughts and prayers are with Andrew’s family and girlfriend at this sad time."


----------



## big bad john

From the Army Times early Bird Report:

Navy Loses First SEAL in Iraq War
Man Who Died Was Based At Coronado
(San Diego Union-Tribune, August 8, 2006)
A Coronado-based Navy SEAL died last Wednesday during the Iraq war's biggest battle between U.S. forces and insurgents in Ramadi, the Pentagon has announced. Petty Officer 2nd Class Marc Alan Lee was the first SEAL to be killed in Iraq since the war began in 2003. A native of Hood River, Ore., Lee, 28, was stationed at the Naval Amphibious Base at Coronado, Calif., where he received his special-operations training two years ago.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.guardian.co.uk/obituaries/story/0,,1850880,00.html

Lt Col George Styles, GC 

Master bomb disposal officer who saved lives in Northern Ireland 

Diana Condell 
Wednesday August 16, 2006
The Guardian 


On October 20 1971, George Styles, then a major in the Royal Army Ordnance Corps (RAOC) and deputy assistant director of ordnance services in Northern Ireland, was called to the Europa hotel in the centre of Belfast to deal with an IED (or improvised explosive device) in a telephone booth in the hotel bar. The first of these IEDs, whose purpose appeared to be to wipe out the bomb disposal teams sent to deal with them, had been found at Castlerobin, County Antrim, the previous month and had killed one of Styles' colleagues.

Article continues 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In order to deal successfully with such devices, and gather the forensic evidence the bomb-maker invariably left behind, it was crucial to recover an IED intact. When eventually this happened, it was discovered that the box containing the explosive had been booby-trapped. Micro switches at the top and bottom of the container meant that whichever way it was tilted, or the lid was lifted, the bomb would go off.
Styles, who has died aged 78, had a dummy made - with a light bulb substituted for the detonator - and after experimenting at home on the kitchen table was confident he had worked out how the device operated. Now, with the Europa hotel cordoned off, he and two other RAOC officers began the painstaking process of disarming the bomb. The first state involved disabling the electrical circuits, a task that took seven hours. Finally, he was able to get a line round the device, and in two moves pulled it some 50ft out on to the pavement.

Styles always refused to divulge his theory on how to deal with IEDs, but he later admitted that the Europa bomb had been a menacing experience. As he graphically put it, in that telephone booth there was "enough energy to blow your head from your shoulders, your arms and legs from your trunk and your trunk straight through the plate glass windows of the Europa".

Bomb-makers leave their "trademark" on the devices they produce, and Styles was fairly sure he both recognised the bomber and that he would have another try. As the unofficial headquarters for legions of journalists covering the Northern Ireland troubles, the 12-storey Europa was a prime target. And indeed, two days later, Styles was called back to the hotel, where a second bomb, containing nearly 40lbs of explosive had been found. Although this device had the same circuitry as the previous one, a mass of complex wiring and micro switches had been added. Also new was a chilling message written on the container, reading, "Tee-hee, hee-hee, ho-ho, ha ha". It took Styles and his team some nine hours to disarm and remove the bomb.

On January 11 1972 the award of the George Cross to Styles was announced. The official citation described him as displaying a "calm resolution in control, and a degree of technical skill and personal bravery in circumstances of great danger far beyond the call of duty". During his remaining service in Northern Ireland, he and his team dismantled more than 1,000 devices and destroyed an equal number by controlled explosions.

On leaving the province in 1972, Styles was promoted to lieutenant colonel, and subsequently appointed chief ammunition technical officer with responsibility for all RAOC bomb disposal teams both in the UK and abroad. After his retirement in 1974, he continued to use his expertise as an adviser to companies with interests in anti-terrorist measures. His book, Bombs Have No Pity, appeared in 1975.

Styles was born in Crawley, Sussex, and educated at Collyers grammar school, Horsham. Following his call-up for national service in 1946, he was commissioned into the RAOC. In 1949 he was selected for a regular commission and attached to the King's Own Yorkshire Light Infantry, with whom he served in Malaya, where he was mentioned in dispatches. On his return to the UK he took an engineering degree from the Royal Military College of Science. Following another tour of duty in Malaya, in command of the 28th Commonwealth Brigade Ordnance Field Park, he was posted to Germany, from where he went to Northern Ireland in 1969.

Styles was an immensely likeable man with a rather droll sense of humour, who enjoyed shooting and collecting rare cartridge ammunition. He is survived by his wife Mary, whom he married in 1952, a son and two daughters.

· Stephen George Styles, bomb disposal expert, born March 16 1928; died August 1 2006


----------



## big bad john

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-2105662.php

The Human Toll



Operation Iraqi Freedom

U.S. service members who died while supporting combat operations in Iraq, confirmed by the Defense Department from Sept. 8 to 14:

Army Spc. Alexander Jordan, 31, Sept. 10, Baghdad

Marine Cpl. Johnathan L. Benson, 21, Sept. 9, Anbar, Iraq

Army Pfc. Anthony P. Seig, 19, 

Sept. 9, Baghdad

  
Marine Pfc. Vincent M. Frassetto, 21, Sept. 7, Anbar, Iraq

Army Sgt. Luis A. Montes, 22, 

Sept. 7, Abu Ghraib, Iraq

Army Sgt. John A. Carroll, 26, 

Sept. 6, Ramadi, Iraq

Army Pfc. Jeremy R. Shank, 18, 

Sept. 6, Balad, Iraq

Army Lt. Col. Marshall A. 

Gutierrez, 41, Sept. 4, 

Camp Virginia, Kuwait

Army Sgt. Germaine L. Debro, 33, Sept. 4, Balad, Iraq

Army Pvt. Edwin A. Andino II, 23, Sept. 3, Baghdad

Army Sgt. Jason L. Merrill, 22, 

Sept. 3, Baghdad


OIF casualty totals

Sept. 8-14

Killed: 9; Wounded in action: 168

March 19, 2003-Sept. 14

Killed: 2,664; Wounded in action: 20,113


Operation Enduring Freedom

U.S. service members who died while supporting combat operations in Afghanistan, confirmed by the Defense Department from Sept. 8 to 14:

Army Sgt. Jeremy E. DePottey, 26, Sept. 11, Asadabad, Afghanistan

Army Sgt. 1st Class Michael T. Fuga, 47, Sept. 9, Kandahar, Afghanistan

Army Sgt. Nathaniel B. Lindsey, 38, Sept. 9, Shajoy, Afghanistan

Army Sgt. 1st Class Merideth L. Howard, 52, Sept. 8, Kabul, Afghanistan 

Army Staff Sgt. Robert J. Paul, 43, Sept. 8, Kabul, Afghanistan


OEF casualty totals

Sept. 8-14

Killed: 4; Wounded in action: 30

Oct. 10, 2001-Sept. 14

Killed: 332; Wounded in action: 931


Captured

U.S. service members reported captured while supporting combat operations, confirmed by the Defense Department:

Army Staff Sgt. Keith M. Maupin, 23, April 9, 2004, Iraq

Editor’s note: Figures for service members killed usually do not match the number of names confirmed as combat deaths because of the time lag between a death and the public release of the name while next of kin are notified. For a comprehensive listing of U.S. troops who have died in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom, including stories about individual service members and their families, visit Faces of Valor at www.militarycity .com/valor.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2121392.php

Two soldiers killed in helicopter crash identified

Associated Press


BERLIN — The U.S. Army on Thursday identified two American soldiers killed in a helicopter crash during a training mission in southern Germany.

Chief Warrant Officer Timothy R. Breneman and Chief Warrant Officer Terry M. Thomas, both of the 1st Armored Division’s 12th Combat Aviation Brigade, were killed in Tuesday night’s crash at the Grafenwoehr Training Area, the Army said.

Breneman, 36, was piloting the AH-64D Apache Longbow, and Thomas, 31, served as the co-pilot gunner.

  
Thomas died at the scene of the crash, and Breneman died nearly two hours later at the university hospital in Regensburg. The soldiers’ hometowns were not immediately available.

The crash occurred during routine training and the cause was under investigation, the Army said.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2004/oef.casualties/2006.09.html

Cpl. Maj. Giuseppe Orlando   28years old    22nd Company, 2nd Alpine Regiment, Taurinense Alpine Brigade, Italian Army  born: Palermo, Italy      Died when his Puma armored vehicle accidentally overturned on a steep incline while on patrol in Chahar Asyab district, roughly 8 miles (13 km) south of Kabul, Afghanistan, on September 20, 2006


----------



## big bad john

http://www.defence.gov.au/news/armynews/editions/1152/topstories/story07.htm

RAEME officer laid to rest
Volume 11, No. 52, September 21, 2006 


At rest: Capt Paul Lawton 
THE body of Capt Paul Lawton has been laid to rest with full military honours at a funeral service in Melbourne.

Capt Lawton, who was assigned to the Land 907 Tank Program, was escorting Abrams tanks from the United States to Melbourne on a civilian cargo vessel when he fell ill and died on August 31.

Capt Lawton joined the Australian Army on January 10, 1990. After service as an RASigs electrical technician, he entered ADFA in 1999, and was allocated to RAEME on completion of his officer training. Capt Lawton joined Land 907 in 2004 as the Maintenance Plans Officer for the new main battle tank. He had a passion for music, engineering and anything electronic.

Capt Lawton is survived by his partner, his daughter, mother, a brother and three sisters.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/TrainingAndAdventure/SoldierKilledInSalisburyPlainAccidentNamed.htm

Soldier killed in Salisbury Plain accident named
25 Sep 06 
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Private Michael Minns during a training accident on Salisbury Plain on Sunday 24 September 2006.


Army
The incident, which occurred at Fowler Barracks (located between Tidworth and Ludgershall), is being treated as an industrial accident and a joint investigation is underway with the local police and the Health and Safety executive. 

It would appear at this stage that the injuries were sustained whilst Pte Minns was carrying out routine checks of a vehicle prior to it being deployed on exercise. Her Majesty's coroner has been informed. 

Private Michael Minns

Pte Michael Minns, 19, joined the Army in 2005. After completing his basic training he joined the Royal Logistic Corps serving as a Driver. In June 2006 he took up his first posting with 9 Supply Regiment RLC. He was based at Hullavington, in Wiltshire. 

Lt Col Justin Stanhope-White, CO 9 Supply Regt, Royal Logistic Corps, said:

"Despite only having spent four months in the Regiment, Michael had become a very popular and much liked character. He had a happy-go-lucky personality and enjoyed socialising with his new comrades. 

"He was a very keen soldier whose enthusiasm shone through. It was typical of his personality that he volunteered to represent his Squadron in an upcoming boxing competition, proving his selfless dedication and commitment, which he possessed in abundance.

"Michael was developing into a first rate soldier and had an undoubtedly bright future. His colourful character and ready banter will be sorely missed. Our heartfelt condolences and deepest sympathy are with his family and friends."


----------



## big bad john

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-0609240356sep24,1,5127866.story?page=1&ctrack=1&cset=true&coll=chi-newsnationworld-hed

She was 52 when Afghan bomb struck
Merideth Howard, the oldest known woman to die in combat, was behind the gun of a Humvee

By Kim Barker and James Janega, Tribune staff reporters. Kim Barker reported from Mehtarlam and James Janega from Waukesha
Published September 24, 2006


MEHTARLAM, Afghanistan -- The older soldiers called themselves the Gray Brigade, but Sgt. 1st Class Merideth Howard never talked about her age. Soon, no one asked.

In training, the Waukesha, Wis., resident ran as hard as men much younger. She became a gunner on a Humvee at this small military base, building a wooden box to stand on so she could see over the turret.


Her last night here, Howard and Staff Sgt. Robert Paul sat on the back stoop of their barracks with the base cook, as usual.

"We started talking about the time she got shot at," said Air Force Tech. Sgt. Marlin McDaniel, 42, the cook. "I said I'd probably duck. I wouldn't know what to do. But they both basically said at the same time, `When it's your time to go, it's your time to go.'"

The next day, Howard and Paul made a supply run to a U.S. military base near the Afghan capital. They never made it back, dying in a fiery suicide bombing in Kabul on Sept. 8.

At 52, Howard, who had gray hair and an infectious smile, became the oldest known American woman to die in combat.

The fact that she was even here, serving as a gunner on a Humvee, shows the drain that two wars have put on an all-volunteer military. She was the new face of the military's civil affairs units, which do reconstruction and relief work. Constant deployments have tapped out the regular Army Reservists who most often filled those jobs in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Howard never had been deployed before, not since joining the Reserves on a whim in 1988. After her medical unit was disbanded in 1996, she was assigned to the Individual Ready Reserves, for soldiers without a unit. She still went to monthly drills but mainly handled paperwork, biding her time, putting in her 20 years before earning retirement benefits.

But as a stopgap--and in a first for the U.S. military--provincial reconstruction teams in Afghanistan were being filled by a mix of Navy, Air Force, Army, National Guard and Reserve soldiers. And many in the Reserves were like Howard, in the Individual Ready Reserves, home also to retired soldiers who had recently left the Army. A few regular reservists, such as Paul, volunteered for civil affairs. The rest, such as Howard, were called up last December.

"We were a little surprised," said Master Sgt. Robyn Fees, 50, who became a close friend of Howard's after the two were called up. "We didn't even know what `civil affairs' was, to be honest with you."

Howard was a no-frills woman, more comfortable pounding a hammer than wearing a dress, those who served with her said. In Afghanistan, she often visited the base area known as Home Depot, where the wood was stored, and built herself a rudimentary armoire and a side table. Her hammer still sits in her room on base. An unfinished picture frame, made from Afghan carved wood she bought at a local bazaar, waits on her desk.

She was used to challenges. Born and raised in Corpus Christi, Texas, Howard wanted to be a firefighter, but her hometown did not hire women. So in 1978 she joined the department in Bryan, Texas, as its first female firefighter. She later became a fire risk-management specialist with insurance companies, eventually helping set up a consulting company in California.

In 1991, Howard started dating Hugh Hvolboll, who made fireworks for a living. "You set them off, and I'll decide how much damage they cause," Howard would joke. In 2004 the couple moved to Waukesha for his job. They never felt the need to get married, not until she was called up in December. Slightly nervous, Howard wanted to make their relationship official.

"As a boyfriend, I would have no status with the Army," Hvolboll said. "As a husband, I did."

In late April, the nine members of Howard's civil affairs team arrived at the Mehtarlam base in eastern Laghman province. They formed the core of the provincial reconstruction team.

Paul, 43, of Hammond, Ind., had more experience than the rest. An urban planner and a Peace Corps veteran, he had volunteered to spend all of 2004 in Iraq on a provincial reconstruction team.

Paul embraced civil affairs and all that it meant. He died with about $800 in his pocket, a sum that was to have bought a set of false teeth for the mayor of Mehtarlam.

Civil affairs is not a new concept for the U.S. military, but provincial reconstruction teams are. The first team began its work in Afghanistan in 2003, a calculated attempt to try to fight the Taliban by helping Afghans rebuild. Almost immediately, the teams became controversial. Aid agencies accused the teams of blurring the line between the military and aid, possibly endangering traditional relief workers.

But the teams spread to Iraq, and throughout Afghanistan. There are now 24 provincial reconstruction teams here, and a 25th is being set up in eastern Nuristan province.

It is not easy work. Almost 30 years of war have destroyed any professional class in Afghanistan. There are few engineers, architects, doctors or teachers. Achieving anything here takes many attempts. Hospital Road in Mehtarlam, for example, will soon have to be redone for the third time.

On a mission by Howard's unit here last week--the first since she and Paul were killed--Capt. Walter Christian, 36, visited the town's power plant project. Once finished, 800 of the 2,000 homes in town should have power. But the director of the plant mistakenly planned to install the wrong kind of wire. And the old engineer had suddenly left.

"That's pretty much a problem," said Christian, an Army Reservist, shaking his head.

At the new public-safety building, workers did not put enough mortar between the bricks. The stairs were a mess.

The soldiers tried to visit the orphanage, their third attempt. But again, no one showed up at the governor's office to help them find it.

In May, Howard was filmed for a U.S. military video highlighting reconstruction work. She is serious, with no evidence of her normal laugh. She stands in a village near the Mehtarlam base, the wind blowing through her hair, her face pink from the hot sun, just after handing out backpacks to kids.

"We have a good relationship with the people here in the village," she says. "And of course, as [with] everybody in Afghanistan, they are in need."

At first, Howard handled paperwork at the base, tracking projects and applying for money. She was good but longed to be off the base, to go on missions, to be out with the Afghan people. She wanted to be a gunner.

"She wanted to do everything," said Air Force Tech. Sgt. Felicia Mason, 37, who later became Howard's roommate. "She wanted to be able to excel in everything. Because she didn't want anyone to say she couldn't do it because she was a woman."

Howard got her chance. The civil affairs team of nine shrank. One soldier went home after a non-combat injury, another was sent to Nuristan, and the gunner to Jalalabad.

One video shows Howard training on an automatic grenade launcher. She stands on a box inside the turret, trying to squeeze the triggers. "See what you mean, ma'am," she says to 1st Lt. Bernice Logan, an Army Reservist, who had told her the triggers were tough. The trainer tells Howard she might want to put the gun on "fire" and remove the safety. Howard laughs. "That could be the problem."

Howard told a cousin back home she was surprised at what she was doing. She told her husband that one day she realized she enjoyed it. In August, she told Christian she was thinking of extending her tour.

"Merideth liked to live life as an adventure," her husband said.

According to Pentagon policy, women are excluded from serving in combat units, though in the chaotic realities of Iraq and Afghanistan, their support roles have grown ever closer to the front lines.

Howard's death makes her the oldest U.S. servicewoman known to have died in combat, said Judy Bellafaire, chief historian at the Women in Military Service for America Memorial Foundation near Arlington National Cemetery. A 52-year-old nurse died in Vietnam, but from a stroke, she said. Even so, there still was some uncertainty. Records for World War II and earlier conflicts often omit ages.

On missions in Afghanistan, Paul was the driver and Howard was the gunner, standing on the box to make up for her height, about 5-foot-4. For Afghans in this conservative tribal area, where most women wear burqas that cover everything, it must have been a bizarre sight: a gray-haired woman in a helmet on top of a Humvee.

"That's why Sgt. Howard loved the turret," said Air Force Senior Airman Brenda Patterson, 26. "She wanted to give little girls dreams of their own."

The supply run to Bagram Air Base, north of Kabul, happened every month or two. On this trip, the soldiers picked up mail, ammunition, supplies and three new Humvees, with adjustable platforms for the gunner.

For the first time, Howard would not need her wooden box.

On that Friday morning, Sept. 8, the convoy of five Humvees left base. Paul and Howard were alone because they planned to pick up two other people at the U.S. Embassy in Kabul. At Camp Phoenix, just outside Kabul, the soldiers dropped off one Humvee with transmission problems and a second Humvee pulling a trailer of ammunition.

The other three vehicles made their way down Jalalabad Road, Kabul's suicide bomb alley. The convoy headed for the embassy.

A Lexus SUV pulled up behind the third Humvee. A blue Toyota Corolla followed the Lexus. Witnesses said the Corolla tried to pass the Lexus on the left. But the Lexus blocked the Corolla and started trying to pass the convoy on the left.

The gunner on the third Humvee told soldiers after the attack that he was focused on the Lexus, warning it to stop.

But at the same time, the blue Corolla moved up on the right. One soldier in the third Humvee saw the back of the driver's head, his blue shirt. Another soldier noticed the brake lights.

And they all watched as the car swerved into the second Humvee, bounced off, and then swerved in again. Everything seemed slow, the soldiers said, slow enough to notice the driver's face as he pulled in the last time--his mustache, no beard. And then a loud explosion, and a flash, and everything was on fire. The blast left a 6-foot-wide crater in the road, killing at least eight Afghans.

The soldiers hoped for survivors in the second Humvee, that somehow no one had died. But the medic never even got to open his bag. Howard and Paul, who did most things together on the base, who always referred to each other politely by rank and last name, were killed in the same instant.


----------



## BernDawg

An example for us all.


----------



## big bad john

From todays ArmyTimes EarlyBird report:

ARMY 



West Point Mourns a Font of Energy, Laid To Rest By War
(Washington Post, September 27, 2006, Pg. 1)
Emily J.T. Perez rose to the top of her high school class and then became the first minority female command sergeant in the history of the U.S. Military Academy. Now she has another distinction. The second lieutenant was buried Tuesday at the academy, the first female graduate of West Point to die in Iraq. Perez, a platoon leader, was killed while patrolling near Najaf on Sept. 12 when a roadside bomb exploded under her Humvee.


NEWS RELEASES from the United States Department of Defense

No. 913-06 IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 16, 2006
Media Contact: (703) 697-5131/697-5132
Public/Industry(703) 428-0711

DoD Identifies Army Casualty

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was 
supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom.

2nd Lt. Emily J.T. Perez, 23, of Texas, died on Sept.12 of injuries sustained 
in Al Kifl, Iraq, when an improvised explosive device detonated near her HMMWV 
during combat operations. Perez was assigned to the 204th Support Battalion, 
2nd Brigade, 4th Infantry Division, Fort Hood, Texas.

For further information related to this release, contact the 4th Infantry 
Division Public Affairs Office at (254) 287-0105.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/TrainingAndAdventure/RoyalMarineKilledDuringRoutineTraining.htm

Royal Marine killed during routine training
27 Sep 06 
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Lance Corporal Gordon Alexander Campbell during routine training on Monday 25 September 2006.


Royal Navy
Lance Corporal Campbell was based at Poole, home of the Royal Marines Assault Group. He was conducting routine training involving fast roping from a helicopter, which is a Royal Marine skill, when he fell. 

The incident took place at the Pontrilas Army Training Area, near Hereford. A thorough investigation is underway to determine the cause.

Lance Corporal Gordon Alexander Campbell, nicknamed "Gordy", aged 28, from Aberdeenshire, joined the Royal Marines in November 1997. During his nine years in the military Gordy had strong operational experience from service in Kosovo, Northern Ireland, Iraq and Afghanistan.

His Commanding Officer said:

"Throughout his career Gordy demonstrated a natural flair for soldiering, which was coupled with an exceptional level of professionalism. As an individual he will be remembered as a fun loving, generous, selfless and impressive man with a passion for Manchester United. A loyal and dependable man, he has been a fine ambassador for the Royal Marines. He will be sorely missed."

Operations


----------



## big bad john

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-2122450.php

The Human Toll



Operation Iraqi Freedom

U.S. service members who died while supporting combat operations in Iraq, confirmed by the Defense Department Sept. 15-21:

Army Sgt. James R. Worster, 24, Sept. 18, Baghdad

Army Sgt. David J. Davis, 32, Sept. 17, Baghdad

Army Sgt. Adam L. Knox, 21, 

Sept. 17, Baghdad

  
Navy Electronics Technician (SW/DV) 2nd Class David S. Roddy, 32, 

Sept. 16, Anbar, Iraq


Army Spc. Russell M. Makowski, 23, Sept. 14, Taji, Iraq

Marine Lance Cpl. Ryan A. Miller, 19, Sept. 14, Anbar, Iraq

Army Sgt. David T. Weir, 23, 

Sept. 14, Baghdad

Army Sgt. Clint E. Williams, 24, 

Sept. 14, Baghdad


Army Capt. Matthew C. Mattingly, 30, Sept. 13, Mosul, Iraq

Army Pfc. Jeffrey P. Shaffer, 21, 

Sept. 13, Ramadi, Iraq

Army 2nd Lt. Emily J.T. Perez, 23, Sept. 12, Kifl, Iraq

Army Spc. Harley D. Andrews, 22, Sept. 11, Ramadi, Iraq


Army Spc. David J. Ramsey, 27, 

Sept. 7, Iraq


OIF casualty totals

Sept. 15-21

Killed: 19; wounded in action: 209

March 19, 2003-Sept. 21

Killed: 2,683; wounded in action: 20,322

Operation Enduring Freedom

U.S. service members who died while supporting combat operations in Afghanistan, confirmed by the Defense Department Sept. 15-21:

Army Sgt. 1st Class Bernard L. 

Deghand, 42, Sept. 15, Spira, Afghanistan


OEF casualty totals

Sept. 15-21

Killed: 2; wounded in action: 10

Oct. 10, 2001-Sept. 21

Killed: 334; wounded in action: 941


Captured

U.S. service members reported captured while supporting combat operations, confirmed by the Defense Department:

Army Staff Sgt. Keith M. Maupin, 23, April 9, 2004, Iraq

Editor’s note: Figures for service members killed usually do not match the number of names confirmed as combat deaths because of the time lag between a death and the public release of the name while next-of-kin are notified. For a comprehensive listing of U.S. troops who have died in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom,

including stories about individual 

service members and their 

families, visit Faces of Valor at www.militarycity.com/valor.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10/03/AR2006100301017.html

U.S. Soldier Dies of Non-Combat Injury
The Associated Press
Tuesday, October 3, 2006; 5:44 PM


KUWAIT CITY -- An American soldier serving in Kuwait has been found dead of a non-combat related injury, and the military is investigating the cause, a U.S. military spokesman said Tuesday.

Army Master Sgt. Peter Chadwick declined to identify the soldier, who was found dead on Sunday, except to say she was female. He also would not provide any details regarding her death pending the notification of next of kin.

 Kuwait has been a major ally of Washington since the 1991 Gulf War that liberated it from a seven-month Iraqi occupation under Saddam Hussein. The tiny Gulf emirate was the launch pad for the U.S.-led 2003 invasion of Iraq that toppled the Iraqi leader, and it is still a logistics base for American and other coalition forces.


----------



## big bad john

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_Navy_SEAL_Killed.html

Friday, October 13, 2006 · Last updated 8:13 p.m. PT

SEAL falls on grenade to save comrades

By THOMAS WATKINS
ASSOCIATED PRESS WRITER

   
  This photo provided by the U.S. Navy shows Navy SEAL Michael A. Monsoor, left, on patrol in Iraq in 2006. Monsoor died Friday, Sept. 29, 2006, in Ramadi, Iraq, when he threw himself on a grenade to save fellow SEALs. (AP Photo/U.S. Navy)  
CORONADO, Calif. -- A Navy SEAL sacrificed his life to save his comrades by throwing himself on top of a grenade Iraqi insurgents tossed into their sniper hideout, fellow members of the elite force said.

Petty Officer 2nd Class Michael A. Monsoor had been near the only door to the rooftop structure Sept. 29 when the grenade hit him in the chest and bounced to the floor, said four SEALs who spoke to The Associated Press this week on condition of anonymity because their work requires their identities to remain secret.

"He never took his eye off the grenade, his only movement was down toward it," said a 28-year-old lieutenant who sustained shrapnel wounds to both legs that day. "He undoubtedly saved mine and the other SEALs' lives, and we owe him."

Monsoor, a 25-year-old gunner, was killed in the explosion in Ramadi, west of Baghdad. He was only the second SEAL to die in Iraq since the war began.

Two SEALs next to Monsoor were injured; another who was 10 to 15 feet from the blast was unhurt. The four had been working with Iraqi soldiers providing sniper security while U.S. and Iraqi forces conducted missions in the area.

In an interview at the SEALs' West Coast headquarters in Coronado, four members of the special force remembered "Mikey" as a loyal friend and a quiet, dedicated professional.

"He was just a fun-loving guy," said a 26-year-old petty officer 2nd class who went through the grueling 29-week SEAL training with Monsoor. "Always got something funny to say, always got a little mischievous look on his face."

Other SEALS described the Garden Grove, Calif., native as a modest and humble man who drew strength from his family and his faith. His father and brother are former Marines, said a 31-year-old petty officer 2nd class.


 Prior to his death, Monsoor had already demonstrated courage under fire. He has been posthumously awarded the Silver Star for his actions May 9 in Ramadi, when he and another SEAL pulled a team member shot in the leg to safety while bullets pinged off the ground around them.

Monsoor's funeral was held Thursday at Fort Rosecrans National Cemetery in San Diego. He has also been submitted for an award for his actions the day he died.

The first Navy SEAL to die in Iraq was Petty Officer 2nd Class Marc A. Lee, 28, who was killed Aug. 2 in a firefight while on patrol against insurgents in Ramadi. Navy spokesman Lt. Taylor Clark said the low number of deaths among SEALs in Iraq is a testament to their training.

Sixteen SEALs have been killed in Afghanistan. Eleven of them died in June 2005 when a helicopter was shot down near the Pakistan border while ferrying reinforcements for troops pursuing al-Qaida militants.

There are about 2,300 of the elite fighters, based in Coronado and Little Creek, Va.

The Navy is trying to boost that number by 500 - a challenge considering more than 75 percent of candidates drop out of training, notorious for "Hell Week," a five-day stint of continual drills by the ocean broken by only four hours sleep total. Monsoor made it through training on his second attempt.


----------



## tomahawk6

NEWS RELEASES from the United States Department of Defense

No. 1102-06 IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 31, 2006
Media Contact: (703) 697-5131/697-5132
Public/Industry(703) 428-0711

DoD Identifies Army Casualty

 The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who 
was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

 Staff Sgt. Kyu H. Chay, 34, of Fayetteville, N.C., died on Oct. 28 in 
the Oruzgan Province, Afghanistan, from injuries suffered when an 
improvised explosive device detonated near his combat patrol. Chay was 
assigned to the 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort 
Bragg, North Carolina.

 For further information related to this release the media may contact 
the Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-7585.


----------



## AmmoTech90

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/KingsmanJamieHancockKilledInIraq.htm

Kingsman Jamie Hancock killed in Iraq
7 Nov 06

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Kingsman Jamie Hancock, aged 19, from The 2nd Battalion, The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment, in Basra, southern Iraq on Monday 6 November 2006.

Kingsman Hancock died as a result of injuries sustained when he came under small arms fire whilst on sentry duty.  The incident took place at approximately 1200hrs local time at the Old State Building, a Coalition Forces base in central Basra City. There were no further casualties.


----------



## camochick

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061109/Michael_Seeley_061109/20061109?hub=Canada

Funeral held for Mi'kmaq soldier killed in Iraq
Updated Thu. Nov. 9 2006 10:59 PM ET

Canadian Press

FREDERICTON -- The mother of a Canadian killed while on military duty in Iraq hugged the folded U.S. flag she was handed Thursday after it was removed from her son's coffin. 

Tucked inside the flag were three spent rifle shells from volleys fired in Michael Seeley's honour during his burial in a cemetery overlooking the Saint John River.

The shells stand for duty, honour and country.

"The last shell was for country and I thought to myself there probably should have been two because he had two countries,'' said Theresa Seeley.

"He is peaceful. He fought for what he believed in. He did what he wanted to do. I'm really proud of him. There's nothing else I can say.''

Seeley, 27, a member of the Mi'Kmaq First Nation, was killed in a bomb attack on Oct. 30 while on duty with the U.S. Army in Iraq.

He was one of more than a dozen Canadian aboriginals serving with U.S. forces in Iraq.

Seeley's funeral service honoured his aboriginal origins and his love of military service.

Since Canadian aboriginals are considered citizens of North America, there is a long-standing tradition of First Nations people crossing the border to join the U.S. military.

"Why do our people serve in the U.S. military? I think because we can,'' said G. Wayne Brooks from the St. Mary's First Nation in Fredericton.

"I think it represents a chance for adventure and travel.''

Brooks handed out tobacco, which was sprinkled on Seeley's casket as an offering to his ancestors in the spirit world. 

Seeley was the second Canadian-born soldier to die in Iraq in October, one of the worst months for U.S. military losses since the conflict began in 2003. Marine Sgt. Jonathan J. Simpson, a dual Canadian and U.S. citizen, was killed in Iraq during combat operations on Oct. 14 and buried in Quebec, where he was born. 

Seeley, a sergeant, was killed south of Baghdad when a bomb went off near his vehicle. 

His mother said military investigators have arrested a woman in connection with the insurgent attack. She said she has been told the woman will stand trial. "You don't picture a woman doing something like this," Seeley said. 

"My image of a woman is of a mother or a sister. How could this woman inflict such suffering on someone?"

Seeley, who graduated from Fredericton High School, served with Canadian reserve forces before crossing to the United States to join the U.S. Marine Corps.

Following his time with the Marines, which included service in Iraq and Korea, he signed up with the U.S. Army and headed back to Iraq for a second tour of duty.

He was killed just a couple of days before he was due to leave the war-torn country.<

Military officials from Canada and the United States attended the funeral.

Brig.-Gen. Nick Justice of the U.S. Army said Seeley's comrades described him as a good soldier who will be missed on the frontlines.

"Most of all, they remember him as a caring leader who always looked out for their welfare of others,'' Justice said.

"He was a great young man to have in our ranks.''

Col. Ryan Jestin, commanding officer at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, said Canadian officers attended Seeley's funeral because the forces are "bands of brothers'' who honour each other's losses.

But Jestin admitted it was difficult to attend the funeral, knowing that CFB Gagetown is about to send troops into action in Afghanistan.

"This is really close to home from the perspective that he is one of ours and we're about to send over 1,000 soldiers from CFB Gagetown into Afghanistan in the New Year,'' Jestin told reporters at the funeral.

"We can only pray we don't have to do this sort of thing very often in the New Year, but it does strike close to home.''




I knew him from High School. My thought's and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## rmacqueen

Too often, in these politicized times, do we forget the sacrifices made by our First Nations people for this country.  RIP soldier, you followed your heart.


----------



## tomahawk6

CSM Donovan Watts, Sgt Major 1/505 82d Abn Division, was killed while on patrol in Iraq when his vehicle was hit by an IED.

http://www.newsobserver.com/102/story/515441.html

 key leader with the 82nd Airborne Division brigade in Iraq was killed last week, the Pentagon announced Monday.

Command Sgt. Maj. Donovan E. Watts, 46, died Nov. 21 in a land mine blast while on patrol near Bayji, about 150 miles north of Baghdad, according to a news release from the 82nd Airborne.

Watts was the top noncommissioned officer of one of four combat battalions in the brigade combat team. A command sergeant major's duties include overseeing the performance -- and looking out for the welfare -- of all the enlisted men in their unit, which was several hundred in Watts' case.

The job is so crucial that the 82nd is flying in a replacement, Sgt. Maj. King Parks, said Maj. Tom Earnhardt, a spokesman for the division. A senior noncommissioned officer in the unit is temporarily filling the command gap, he said.

Sergeants major are among the most experienced troops, and Watts was no exception. He was a 27-year veteran of the Army and had served as rifleman, machine gunner, team leader, squad leader, platoon sergeant, first sergeant, battalion operations sergeant major and battalion command sergeant major, Earnhardt said. He also was an instructor at the Basic Airborne School at Fort Benning, Ga.

He had been stationed in Panama, Korea, Louisiana and Georgia as well as three assignments at Bragg. He also was deployed for Operations Desert Storm and Desert Shield.

Watts was remembered in the unit as its father figure and as a man who often spoke softly but commanded respect by his force of personality.

A dog enthusiast, he often divided the world between the "porch dogs" who sat and talked and the "yard dogs" who got things done.

His last commander was effusive.

"Command Sgt. Maj. Donovan Watts was the greatest paratrooper I have ever known," said Lt. Col. Scott Harris, commander, 1st Battalion, 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment, in a prepared statement. "Not only was he my battalion command sergeant major, he was my friend and confidant. He was the standard bearer for the battalion, and set the example for everyone -- subordinate, peer and superior alike. He was kind, fair and treated everyone with dignity. His care for his men was unparalleled."

Once, at a social function, someone asked Watts whether he was married, Harris said.

"Yes, I'm married to the 82nd Airborne Division," came the reply.

"CSM Watts was a phenomenal man -- a father figure for the battalion. He loved being a paratrooper and, consequently, loved paratroopers," said Maj. Curtis Buzzard, second in command of the battalion. "He gave his heart and soul to this battalion, and it reflected his philosophy -- train hard, treat one another with dignity and respect, and set and enforce high standards. ...

"He will be sorely missed but not forgotten. He would want us to move on -- in his words, 'like a Doberman, ears up.' "

The awards and decorations for Watts, an Atlanta native, include the Legion of Merit, Bronze Star Medal with oak leaf cluster, Purple Heart, Meritorious Service Medal with two oak leaf clusters, Army Commendation Medal with two oak leaf clusters, Army Achievement Medal with silver and bronze oak leaf cluster, Army Good Conduct Medal with two silver clasps, National Defense Service Medal with bronze star, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Korean Defense Service Medal, Armed Forces Service Medal, Humanitarian Service Medal, Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with numeral 4 device, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, Kuwait Liberation Medal (Saudi Arabia), Kuwait Liberation Medal (Kuwait), Army Meritorious Unit Commendation, Army Superior Unit Award, Combat Infantryman Badge with second award, Expert Infantryman Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, Ranger Tab and Driver's Badge.

His survivors include his daughter, Charlee; and his sister, Bridget.


----------



## 3rd Herd

MoD names RAF men killed in Iraq
By Jonathan Wynne-Jones, Sunday Telegraph
Last Updated: 1:19pm BST 21/07/2007

The senior aircraftsmen (SAC) died in Basra last Thursday when the Contingency Operating Base, where they had been helping to provide information for aircraft, came under rocket attack.

They had been resting before going out on patrol. SAC Caulwell, 22, from Birmingham, and SAC McFerran, 24, from Connahs Quay in Flintshire, were servicemen with 1 Squadron RAF Regiment based in Suffolk. 

SAC Dunsmore, 29, from Leicester, was a member of 504 Squadron Royal Auxillary Air Force, based in Rutland. 

Sqn Ldr Jason Sutton, officer commanding No 1 Squadron Royal Air Force Regiment, said the deaths would be felt “very deeply”.

“The squadron has been a close knit family throughout its 85-year history, and our ethos of mutual trust and dependence is never more important than when we are engaged on challenging operations such as now in Iraq,” he said. 

Having decided to remain with in the army for an extra year despite holding a managerial position with a paint firm, SAC Dunsmore had been looking forward to marrying his long-term girlfriend when he returned to Britain.

Sqn Ldr Jan Burton, commanding officer of the Squadron Royal Auxillary Air Force, described SAC Dunsmore as “a quiet, thoughtful individual” who had skilfully balanced the demands of his relationship and civilian job with his training obligation.

Sqn Ldr Sutton described SAC Caulwell as “a true professional, outgoing and gregarious”, and SAC McFerran as “utterly dependable” and “one of our finest”. 

Major Mike Shearer, the UK military spokesman in Basra, said the attack had affected British troops on the ground but ultimately strengthened their resolve. 

“We do not pretend for a second that when we lose any of our servicemen that it doesn’t affect us, because it does - we are all human,” he said. 

Defence Secretary Des Browne said: “They were all exceptional and talented young men whose professionalism and selfless commitment will not be forgotten.” 

The deaths of the three men bring the total number of UK armed forces deaths in Iraq to 162. Ends. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/07/21/nraf121.xml


----------



## 3rd Herd

Lance Corporal Alex Hawkins, of the 1st Battalion The Royal Anglian Regiment 
RIP


----------



## 3rd Herd

http://www.itv.com/news/world_d78a4bf764f708a54df8451797005a3c.html

A British soldier killed in a battle against Taliban fighters in Afghanistan has been named by the Ministry of Defence.

Guardsman David Atherton, 25, of the 1st Battalion Grenadier Guards, from Manchester was killed when his company came under fire after securing a bridge north east of Gereshk in Helmand province.

His Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Carew Hatherley, said: "Guardsman Atherton was a real character and a good friend to all who knew him.

"Whether he was conducting ceremonial duties in London in his tunic and bearskin, or fighting in combats, he was immensely proud to be a Grenadier. He was highly respected by all who served alongside him.

"During his time in Afghanistan he had been operating in the most austere conditions and the harshest of climates. He had risen to the difficult challenges he constantly faced, given selfless service to his nation and died doing what he loved alongside his Grenadier comrades.

"Our thoughts and prayers are with his family, fiancé and daughter as they come to terms with his death."

He was the second British casualty in the southern province in as many days and the 66th since military operations began in Afghanistan in November 2001.

The soldier killed in an explosion in southern Afghanistan on Wednesday was named as Lance Corporal Alex Hawkins, 22, of 1st Battalion The Royal Anglian Regiment.


----------



## tomahawk6

RIP Sir Jeremy  

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article2469102.ece



> Rear-Admiral Sandy Woodward, the Naval Task Force Commander, recounts how he came ashore to Port Stanley directly after the Argentine surrender of the Falklands to confer with Major-General Moore, the Land Force Commander. There were disturbing numbers of not-yet-disarmed Argentine soldiers wandering about, leading Woodward to become concerned about safety. “Christ,” he thought, “what supreme irony to be done to death by this lot.” The general remained unperturbed. “Sandy, old chap”, he said, “don’t even think about it. When an army surrenders, they are completely demoralised, right down to the last man.” “Some don’t look it,” remarked Woodward. “Perhaps not,” replied Moore, “but they always are.”
> 
> Woodward recalled how at that moment he realised how much of a thorough going, professional military officer this man was, a man who had led his troops with bravery, care and skill to victory on the ground against all the odds. “He had not asked of anyone more than he was prepared to give himself. I don’t know how much he frightened the Argentinians, but he certainly did a good deal more than just impress me”.


----------



## dapaterson

Major Andrew Olmsted, a well-known military blogger, was killed on January 3, 2008, in Iraq.  He left behind a posthumous blog posting on his site.

http://www.andrewolmsted.com/



> "I am leaving this message for you because it appears I must leave sooner than I intended. I would have preferred to say this in person, but since I cannot, let me say it here."
> G'Kar, Babylon 5
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war."
> Plato*
> 
> This is an entry I would have preferred not to have published, but there are limits to what we can control in life, and apparently I have passed one of those limits. And so, like G'Kar, I must say here what I would much prefer to say in person. I want to thank hilzoy for putting it up for me. It's not easy asking anyone to do something for you in the event of your death, and it is a testament to her quality that she didn't hesitate to accept the charge. As with many bloggers, I have a disgustingly large ego, and so I just couldn't bear the thought of not being able to have the last word if the need arose. Perhaps I take that further than most, I don't know. I hope so. It's frightening to think there are many people as neurotic as I am in the world. In any case, since I won't get another chance to say what I think, I wanted to take advantage of this opportunity. Such as it is.
> 
> ...
> 
> "This is true love. You think this happens every day?"
> Westley, The Princess Bride
> 
> "Good night, my love, the brightest star in my sky."
> John Sheridan, Babylon 5
> 
> This is the hardest part. While I certainly have no desire to die, at this point I no longer have any worries. That is not true of the woman who made my life something to enjoy rather than something merely to survive. She put up with all of my faults, and they are myriad, she endured separations again and again...I cannot imagine being more fortunate in love than I have been with Amanda. Now she has to go on without me, and while a cynic might observe she's better off, I know that this is a terrible burden I have placed on her, and I would give almost anything if she would not have to bear it. It seems that is not an option. I cannot imagine anything more painful than that, and if there is an afterlife, this is a pain I'll bear forever.
> 
> I wasn't the greatest husband. I could have done so much more, a realization that, as it so often does, comes too late to matter. But I cherished every day I was married to Amanda. When everything else in my life seemed dark, she was always there to light the darkness. It is difficult to imagine my life being worth living without her having been in it. I hope and pray that she goes on without me and enjoys her life as much as she deserves. I can think of no one more deserving of happiness than her.
> 
> "I will see you again, in the place where no shadows fall."
> Ambassador Delenn, Babylon 5
> 
> I don't know if there is an afterlife; I tend to doubt it, to be perfectly honest. But if there is any way possible, Amanda, then I will live up to Delenn's words, somehow, some way. I love you.


----------



## Dog Walker

Sunday, January 13, 2008
2 Dutch soldiers killed, 1 wounded in fighting in Afghanistan (9:18 p.m.)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph//static/net/2008/01/13/2.dutch.soldiers.killed.1.wounded.in.fighting.in.afghanistan.(9.18.p.m.).html

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands (AP) - Two Dutch soldiers were killed and 
one was wounded in separate incidents in Afghanistan, the 
Netherlands' Defense Ministry said early Sunday. 

The ministry identified the men who died as Pvt. Wesley Schol, 
20, and Cpl. Aldert Poortema, 22. They were killed during a 
gunbattle with "opposing militant forces" on Saturday night.

Around 1,650 Dutch are serving in the southern Afghan province of 
Uruzgan as part of the NATO mission there. Since their mission began 
last year, 14 Dutch troops have died. 

The fight took place around 5 kilometers (3 miles) northwest of 
Camp Hadrian, near Deh Rawod, said Gen. Dick Berlijn, the commander 
of Dutch forces in Afghanistan, in a statement. 

Prime Minister Jan Peter Balkenende praised the soldiers' courage 
and offered condolences to their families. 

"The mission in Afghanistan is dangerous and difficult," he 
said in a statement. "Cpl. Poortema and private Schol worked side 
by side with their colleagues for a better future and new hope for 
the people there." 

The injured man suffered wounds to both legs in a separate fight 
at around the same time, but is expected to survive, the ministry 
said. 

Two Afghan soldiers were killed later the same evening in more 
fighting, the ministry said. 

The region where the fighting took place has been restive for 
several months with numerous small groups of Taliban fighters known 
to be hiding there. 

The soldiers who were killed were part of an operation in which 
several hundred Dutch and Afghan soldiers are attempting to gauge 
prospects for refugees currently sheltering in the Deh Rawod bazaar 
to return home, Berlijn said. 

Dutch forces had seized weapons from several homes in raids 
Saturday, he said. 

"In the evening hours, a sizable fire-fight broke out. The 
circumstances around this fire-fight are not completely clear. It is 
clear that there was a lengthy fight, in which numerous units were 
involved," he said. 

In November, Prime Minister Jan Peter Balkenende announced the 
Dutch would extend their mission in Afghanistan for two years after 
it was due to expire in August 2008, reducing troop levels by 
200-300 soldiers. (AP)


----------



## Eggy

According to the Dutch ministry of defence it's likely they were killed by friendly fire. Sad news.  

R.I.P.


----------



## LieutenantHoward

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> RIP Sir Jeremy
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article2469102.ece



R.I.P. Sir
hooah


----------



## tomahawk6

The remains of SSG Maupin  who had been MIA were identified and the family as notified, their long wait is over and they finally get closure. RIP.

http://www.mattmaupin.us/


----------



## WrenchBender

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=a1baa48a-c400-42e9-aeeb-c2bdb48ee301&k=55972
A Seattle-based American soldier was killed Monday morning during a training exercise at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, Canadian army officials say.

The 25-year-old man was an army reservist who can not be identified at this time. Assigned to Alpha Co. 1st Battallion 159th Aviation Regiment, the man was taking part in a joint training exercise called Maple Guardian. He was not scheduled to serve overseas, Atlanta-based Maj. Hillary Luton said.

RIP   
It's bad enough to lose troops during War, it's harder losing them training for it.

WrenchBender


----------



## tomahawk6

Retired Colonel John Ripley USMC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP-s-bjR7Tg&eurl



> John W. Ripley
> Marine colonel, member of Ranger Hall of Fame, was known for the destruction of a bridge during the Vietnam War
> By Nick Madigan
> November 3, 2008
> John W. Ripley, a retired Marine Corps colonel and a renowned hero of the Vietnam War, was found dead at his home in Annapolis over the weekend, family members said. A cause of death for Ripley, who had undergone two liver transplants, had not been determined yesterday. He was 69.
> 
> A Virginia native, Colonel Ripley was best known for a daring feat during the Easter Offensive of 1972, when he dangled for three hours under a bridge near the South Vietnamese city of Dong Ha to attach 500 pounds of explosives to the span, ultimately destroying it. His action, under fire while going back and forth for materials, is thought to have thwarted an onslaught by 20,000 enemy troops and was the subject of a book, The Bridge at Dong Ha, by John Grider Miller.
> 
> Last week, after he failed to appear for a scheduled appearance at a Marine Corps event in New York, worried associates contacted one of his sons, Stephen B. Ripley, who went to his father's house Friday to check on him. The younger Ripley concluded that his father - who lived alone near the gates of the Naval Academy, from which he graduated in 1962 - had died in his sleep Tuesday night.
> 
> "His health was good for someone who'd had two liver transplants," said Mr. Ripley, who also honored a family tradition by serving in the Marines and retired as a captain.
> 
> 
> 
> When asked to describe a single quality that defined his father, Mr. Ripley said, "Tenacity."
> 
> "He was tenacious in his love for his country, his family and the Marine Corps," said Mr. Ripley, who also lives in Annapolis. "He never did anything halfway."
> 
> Earlier this year, Colonel Ripley was inducted into the U.S. Ranger Hall of Fame at Fort Benning, Ga., an honor that he added to his many decorations. They included the Navy Cross, the second-highest combat award a Marine can receive; the Silver Star; two awards of the Legion of Merit; two Bronze Stars; and the Defense Meritorious Service Medal. His tale is required reading for every Naval Academy plebe. In Afghanistan, a forward operating base was named for him.
> 
> "I admired John not only because of his obvious war heroism, but because of how he conducted himself after the war," said Thomas L. Wilkerson, a retired major general in the Marines and chief executive of the U.S. Naval Institute. "John was the standard to which we all aspire. There wasn't any baggage around John about how things should go. He walked his own talk."
> 
> Another Marine Corps colleague, Ray Madonna, who served with Colonel Ripley in Vietnam and retired as a lieutenant colonel, said he had known him for almost 50 years and had seen him Oct. 25 at the Navy football game against Southern Methodist University in Annapolis.
> 
> "He was with a couple of his grandchildren," Mr. Madonna said yesterday. "He looked fine. He was walking a couple of miles a day, building himself back after the surgeries. So it was a total shock."
> 
> In July 2002, after unsuccessful transplant surgery, Colonel Ripley's life was saved by a second operation at Georgetown University Medical Center, in which he received a liver from a 16-year-old gunshot victim in Philadelphia. The surgery became possible only after a high-speed military mission transported the organ to Georgetown in a Marine Corps helicopter from the president's fleet.
> 
> Colonel Ripley's liver had been damaged by a rare genetic disease as well as by a case of hepatitis B that he believes he contracted in Vietnam.
> 
> Describing the Dong Ha incident in a June 2008 interview with Marine Corps Times, Colonel Ripley said he "had to swing like a trapeze artist in a circus."
> 
> "I used my teeth to crimp the detonator and thus pinch it into place on the fuse." He said. "I crimped it with my teeth while the detonator was halfway down my throat."
> 
> Yesterday, on the Web site of World Defense Review, Maj. W. Thomas Smith Jr., a former Marine infantry squad leader who has researched Colonel Ripley's life, wrote that after Colonel Ripley had set the charges and moved back to the friendly side of the river, the fuses detonated and Colonel Ripley "was literally blown through the air by the massive shock wave" he had engineered.
> 
> "The next thing he remembered, he was lying on his back as huge pieces of the bridge were hurtling and cartwheeling across the sky above him," Major Smith wrote.
> 
> Major Smith quoted an interview that Colonel Ripley gave for Americans at War, published by the Naval Institute, in which he said: "The idea that I would be able to even finish the job before the enemy got me was ludicrous. When you know you're not gonna make it, a wonderful thing happens: You stop being cluttered by the feeling that you're going to save your butt."
> 
> Colonel Ripley was shot in the side by a North Vietnamese soldier and during two tours of duty was pierced with so much shrapnel that doctors found metal fragments in his body as recently as 2001. After Vietnam, Colonel Ripley continued to serve, losing most of the pigment in his face from severe sunburns while stationed above the Arctic Circle.
> 
> Funeral arrangements were incomplete yesterday.
> 
> In addition to his son, Colonel Ripley is survived by his wife, Moline; three other children, Mary D. Ripley, Thomas H. Ripley and John M. Ripley; a sister, Susan Goodykoontz; and eight grandchildren.


----------



## dodger39

> Department of Defence Media Mail List
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MSPA 406/08 Thursday, 18 December 2008
> 
> UNITED KINGDOM SOLDIER KILLED IN AFGHANISTAN
> 
> The Australian Defence Force can confirm that United Kingdom officials have advised Defence
> 
> that a UK soldier, who holds dual Australian and British nationality, was killed in
> 
> Afghanistan on Wednesday, 17 December 2008.
> 
> The soldier is not a member of the ADF and was a serving member of the British Army at the
> 
> time of this death.
> 
> Defence has been advised that the soldier's next of kin have been informed.  The UK Ministry
> 
> of Defence advises that the family has requested a 24-hour period of grace before further
> 
> details are released.
> 
> The ADF extends its deepest condolences to the family and friends of this soldier during
> 
> this difficult time.
> 
> Further inquiries regarding this incident should be directed to the UK Ministry of Defence.
> 
> 
> DEFENCE MEDIA RELEASE
> Issued by Ministerial Support and Public Affairs, Department of Defence, Canberra, ACT


----------



## LineDoggie

SPC. Jonathon Keller, Co. B. 69th Infantry Regiment (NYARNG)

Died of Wounds 24 January, 2009 at Ft. Braggs Womack Army Hospital

He was wounded by small arms fire on April 25th, 2008 in Kunar Province Afghanistan while on a Joint Patrol with Afghan Border Police Forces. 

Hit by a 7.62x54R round in the right forearm, which traveled up and came out his shoulder blade, it shattered most of his arm.

The unit returned from Afghanistan 2 weeks ago. His Squad, as can be imagined is taking this hard. He had served  as a Sailor in the US Navy prior to enlisting as an Infantryman in 2005.







He's seated center next to the shamrock on the HMMWV trunk.


----------



## ModlrMike

Sgt. Merlin German USMC

'Miracle' Marine loses final battle
Terribly burned in Iraq blast, sergeant defied odds; 'he was unstoppable' 

The young Marine came back from the war, with his toughest fight ahead of him.

Merlin German waged that battle in the quiet of a Texas hospital, far from the dusty road in Iraq where a bomb exploded, leaving him with burns over 97 percent of his body.

No one expected him to survive.

But for more than three years, he would not surrender. He endured more than 100 surgeries and procedures. He learned to live with pain, to stare at a stranger's face in the mirror. He learned to smile again, to joke, to make others laugh.

He became known as the "Miracle Man."

More at LINK

RIP Sgt German


----------



## fraserdw

HOPE MILLS, N.C. - A decorated Green Beret who returned from his fifth deployment to Afghanistan last summer died Tuesday trying to rescue his two young daughters from their burning home near Fort Bragg. The girls were also killed in the blaze.

http://www.military.com/news/article/special-forces-soldier-dies-trying-to-save-kids.html?col=1186032325324

You can help:

http://www.7point62design.com/


----------



## ArmyRick

Courgae to the end!


----------



## benny88

Seemed like the right place for this, move as appropriate.

Soldiers of the Royal New Zealand Infantry Regiment perform a haka in front of the hearse of 3 of their fallen comrades. If you're not a rugby fan, you may not know that a war haka is a dance that was originally performed by warriors before a battle, proclaiming their strength and prowess in order to intimidate the opposition. Glad these guys are on our team. Rest easy Cpl Tamatea, LCpl Baker, and Pte Harris. 

Video at link:
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10829992



> Soldiers' farewell haka footage goes viral
> 
> 
> A video of the passionate haka performed by the comrades of three fallen New Zealand soldiers has gone viral, with tens of thousands of people around the world watching the clip.
> 
> The 2nd and 1st Battalion Royal New Zealand Infantry Regiment performed the moving tribute for Corporal Luke Tamatea, 31, Lance Corporal Jacinda Baker, 26, and Private Richard Harris, 21, at their funeral service at the Burnham Military Camp in Christchurch on Saturday.
> 
> The trio were killed instantly when a roadside bomb destroyed their Humvee in Afghanistan's northeast Bamiyan Province on August 18.
> 
> A video of the haka put on Youtube by the New Zealand Defence Force has gone viral, with more than 122,000 views.
> 
> The emotional tribute was given publicity by CNN host Piers Morgan, who shared the clip with his 2.6 million followers.
> 
> "Astounding, and deeply moving, Haka tribute to fallen comrades in Afghanistan by @NZDefenceForce," the Briton wrote.
> 
> Army spokesman Major John Gordon told the Herald last week the haka represented their "outpouring of emotion".
> 
> 
> "Our military is a small organisation and people tend to all know each other," he said.
> 
> "Many soldiers don't tend to show their emotions. But today, you saw their collective grief. Their personal grieving will come later."
> 
> By Paul Harper


----------



## Danjanou

Benny it is the perfect place. You beat me to posting it, very moving.


----------



## dimsum

Down here in Oz, the deaths were a day or two before one of the Bledisloe Cup (Rugby Union) matches between Oz and NZ.  It was nice to see that the Wallabies had thin black mourning bands on their jerseys.


----------



## BernDawg

benny88 said:
			
		

> Seemed like the right place for this, move as appropriate.
> 
> Soldiers of the Royal New Zealand Infantry Regiment perform a haka in front of the hearse of 3 of their fallen comrades. If you're not a rugby fan, you may not know that a war haka is a dance that was originally performed by warriors before a battle, proclaiming their strength and prowess in order to intimidate the opposition. Glad these guys are on our team. Rest easy Cpl Tamatea, LCpl Baker, and Pte Harris.
> 
> Video at link:
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10829992


 
Gettin' kinda dusty in my office today.....


----------



## Sythen

This album was posted on another site, but I figured some of the people here may appreciate seeing it. Tombs of the Unknown Soldier from around the world.

Sorry if this thread not the place for it, but it made sense to me.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Friend of mine Steve Holmes, a British Ammunition Technician, passed away on the weekend from a heart attack. 43 years old, 24 years of service, due to get married next weekend.  If you went to Kineton for a course there's a good chance you met him.  

R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Sorry to hear about your loss AT90.  :-\


----------



## tomahawk6

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Friend of mine Steve Holmes, a British Ammunition Technician, passed away on the weekend from a heart attack. 43 years old, 24 years of service, due to get married next weekend.  If you went to Kineton for a course there's a good chance you met him.
> 
> R.I.P. Steve.




Sorry to read about the loss of your friend. Tragic .


----------

